# Spinny:  The Relaxer "Reveal" Thread!!!!



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Relaxed Ladies!!!

Are you a relaxed lurker?

Are some of you hesitant to start your own thread to post your relaxer touch up pics?

Well this is the thread for you!!!! 

Let's post pics of our before and after relaxer touch ups!    I know we have those great threads where relaxed divas show off their results, but what about the rest of us???  I know _somebody_ is out there reading this about to get a touch up this weekend.  Take a pic now and then take another on Saturday and post it in this thread!

Come on ladies - let's see that gorgeous newgrowth and shrinkage and the beautiful relaxer results! 

I need to go dig up some pics of my last relaxer.  I'll be back!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a pic from my July Relaxer.  I don't have a before picture:


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2011)

IntheMix08 looks beautiful is that a rollerset?

sunnieb thanks


----------



## Solitude (Aug 4, 2011)

*subscribing* I didn't even take any pics after my last relaxer, though


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Aug 4, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> IntheMix08 looks beautiful is that a rollerset?
> 
> sunnieb thanks



Thanks, Nix08.  I curled it with my flat iron.


----------



## SmileyNY (Aug 4, 2011)

Subbing  I'm a texlaxer & stretcher. This time I'm stretching 16 weeks and I'm due for a touchup the first week of September. I'll come back to post pics then


----------



## Mische (Aug 4, 2011)

sunnieb great thread. I will be back in here on Saturday with my update.

IntheMix08 Your hair looks nice and thick!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Aug 4, 2011)

Good thread!

Relaxed July 5th   Excuse the nakedness...


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey y'all!

Here's my new growth shot @ 16 weeks post






Here's my rollerset @ 16 weeks post






Here's my roller wrap post relaxer






I'm stretching 6 months this time cause I know how to get my roots straight with rollers. Thank the Lord!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hey y'all!



Are you kidding me ...this is SOOO Beautiful!!!  Almost, almost makes me want to rollerset

sunnieb good on you starting this thread look at the beautiful heads coming out of the woodwork


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is me a year ago....my start from one relaxer to the next.  A 3 month stretch...


----------



## Miss_C (Aug 4, 2011)

Bumping! I'm excited to see more relaxed threads lately. Even though I'm natural, I like to learn about everyone's reggies.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 4, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> Good thread!
> 
> Relaxed July 5th   Excuse the nakedness...



I'm sorry, but this tickled me


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 4, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Here's my new growth shot @ 16 weeks post
> 
> ...


 
OMG....I came in here just to lurk, but I HAD to post when I saw your pics- your growth and retention are FABULOUS!!  Yours was one of the first siggies I always noticed when I first joined, probably b/c we joined around the same time.  I remember that starting pic, but I haven't seen you in a while.  MY GOODNESS CHILE....LOOK AT THAT MOST RECENT PIC!!  FABULOUS!!  

Ok, I'm going back in lurkmode, but I just wanted to tell you that   KUTGW!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2011)

Great pictures ladies!  Keep 'em coming!



Mische said:


> @sunnieb great thread. I will be back in here on Saturday with my update.
> 
> @IntheMix08 Your hair looks nice and thick!



Ha! Ha! Ha! I knew one of us was getting a touch up this weekend!

I did my last relaxer on June 24 at 14 weeks post.  The first pic is was taken on June 22 and the second pic was June 28.  I'll do a better job next time of taking pics with my length check shirt on and holding my head in the same position.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Aug 4, 2011)

Successfulmiss said:


> I'm sorry, but this tickled me



Lol, was thinkin' about what my Mama would say...


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Sunnieb for this thread! I'm 7 weeks into a 12 week stretch (if you can call it that). I find that I have terrible breakage after 11 weeks, so I go on and retouch, though each time I consider transitioning. I really admire all the posters and will post when I go in in at the end of this month!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2011)

Nix08 bride91501 thank you!  Yall are just so sweet!  I'm blushing n stuff. I love roller setting and if I live near y'all, I'll be happy to do it for free.   I live in louisiana by the way.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2011)

MrsHdrLe said:


> Thanks Sunnieb for this thread! I'm 7 weeks into a 12 week stretch (if you can call it that). I find that I have terrible breakage after 11 weeks, so I go on and retouch, though each time I consider transitioning. I really admire all the posters and will post when I go in in at the end of this month!



MrsHdrLe - you're welcome!  OT - is your avatar a scene from the show "Square Pegs"?  I used to love that show! 



bebezazueta said:


> @Nix08 @bride91501 thank you!  Yall are just so sweet!  I'm blushing n stuff. I love roller setting and if I live near y'all, I'll be happy to do it for free.   I live in louisiana by the way.



bebezazueta I wish I lived near you!  I have the rollers (most still in the package), rollersetting dvd, clips, and a cute little spray bottle.  I just don't want to do it!  I need to sit down and do it.....one day...


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2011)

sunnieb I would love to roller set all that gawgeous hair you have. Girl you bought a DVD. Shoot I need to make a FREE one.  Not trying to knock anyone's hustle. LOL!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 4, 2011)

sunnieb, Yeah I loved that show too. Actually, I love everything 80's.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 5, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @Nix08 @bride91501 thank you!  Yall are just so sweet!  I'm blushing n stuff. I love roller setting and if I live near y'all, I'll be happy to do it for free.   I live in louisiana by the way.


bebezazueta Rats!!!  Coming from Canada would be a tad to far to make it for a rollerset  But if I'm ever in Louisiana I'll be sure to make an appointment


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 5, 2011)

I will post my relaxer touch-up picture on 8/6


----------



## koolkittychick (Aug 5, 2011)

Great thread! Got mine done yesterday; will post pic as soon as I fish out my camera...


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Aug 5, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @Nix08 @bride91501 thank you! Yall are just so sweet! I'm blushing n stuff. I love roller setting and if I live near y'all, I'll be happy to do it for free. I live in louisiana by the way.


 
I sure wish you did live near me! I suck at roller setting. I am 6 weeks post and I am going to try to go 16 weeks. We shall see. Hopefully, this thread will still be going and I will post around that time.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, I am a year post, trying not to relax until December, but you ladies sure are making it so hard!! 

Great thread!


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sure many have seen these already:

6 1/2 Months Post (June 2011)






Relaxed hair (June 2011)...I let my stylist trim my hair and THIS is what I get  Hopefully the right side will catch up soon, if not, I will roll with it until my next trim erplexed


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 5, 2011)

11 weeks post. 






Relaxer day





Well...it kind of looks the same. But, here's my contribution. lol


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 5, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


>


----------



## chasturner84 (Aug 5, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


>


@beans4reezy

Your bun in your siggy is FAB! I'm jealous!! 

Your Cheeziness

At 11 weeks, your hair is gorgeous! My hair looks a hot mess around that time. Do you blow dry AND flat iron?


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a great thread. I'll be peeking in but I get soooo mad when I see a red X instead of a picture and I want to oooh and aahhh at the pics like everyone else.  Why is that anyway?? I'm sure it's my work PC blocking stuff cuz I can see everything at home.

Anyway, I'll probably be relaxing next week at 9 wks and I can't wait. I'll come back and post pics too.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Aug 5, 2011)

chasturner84 said:


> @beans4reezy
> 
> Your bun in your siggy is FAB! I'm jealous!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yes, I blow dry and flat iron every wash (7-10 days).


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 5, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Thanks! Yes, I blow dry and flat iron every wash (7-10 days).


 Your Cheeziness
wow! You have the styling down pact! Pretty!


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 5, 2011)

Loving the thread ladies! Getting a touchup tomorrow so will be back with photos then!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nat1984 said:


> Loving the thread ladies! Getting a touchup tomorrow so will be back with photos then!


Can't wait


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! I'm loving all the pics ladies!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Aug 5, 2011)

I will certainly be lurking in this thread. I know I am natural (who rarely straitens my hair), but I still love seeing a head of healthly freshly relaxed hair. Looking lovely ladies.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Aug 5, 2011)

Great thread! Im 7 weeks post into either a 3 or 6 month stretch, but I'll be sure to post when I relax!!


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 5, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> 11 weeks post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great contribution! Your hair looks so lush and pretty...I always stare at your siggie!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 5, 2011)

My hair is natural but I always enjoy the hair porn LOL


----------



## Bnster (Aug 5, 2011)

If everything goes as plan, I will be relaxing this weekend.  If so I will take b4 and after pics and post.  If I don't have time, I will be relaxing at 4 months post in a couple of weeks. I am going away next weekend for a few days, it would be nice to have my hair looking fly for then. No 6 months post this time for me.


----------



## jahzyira (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful Hair ladies!!! Im on month 8 of a one year stretch..... My sis is begging me to relax for her birthday, so I may do a touchup the end of august. This will be my "placeholder".


----------



## godsflowerrr (Aug 5, 2011)

Great thread. Keep the pics coming! I love to see your progression!!! You ladies look great!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow!  I came in here to bump this thread, but ya'll holdin' it down for me!

Still on page 1!  Kewl!!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Aug 5, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> 11 weeks post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks so silllky!


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 6, 2011)

Relaxer day today, here's some pics! Making progress but not as much as I'd like...


----------



## Sanity (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23864621


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nat1984 said:


> Relaxer day today, here's some pics! Making progress but not as much as I'd like...





Sanity said:


> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23864621
> pass: love



Looks great ladies  Both you have thick healthy looking hair....I say treat yourself to something yummy


----------



## Mische (Aug 6, 2011)

Nat1984 & Sanity you guys have such nice looking ends! I'm jelly.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sanity (Aug 6, 2011)

Mische- I am jealous of your length!! lol     
-Thank you! When I got rid of the long layers (Bsl) my ends looked so much better!! length is not that serious to me... It will grow back.. My challenge for myself is to see how long I can keep them in decent condition!!...  

Nix08- "I will in 3 months!!" - I have to get to your hair siggy "Beautiful hair!!"


----------



## Sesi (Aug 6, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> 11 weeks post.
> 
> Relaxer day



Love the hand action


----------



## Mische (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks @Sanity!

I come bearing crappy pictures. I'm going to try to get someone to take a better shot for me tomorrow.

No, this is not a before shot!  I do the half and half method and get nervous about overlapping onto the other side.





This was my first and last 15 week stretch. My ends feel thinner to me.


----------



## JFK (Aug 7, 2011)

Mische said:


> Thanks @Sanity!
> 
> *I come bearing crappy pictures*. I'm going to try to get someone to take a better shot for me tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 

.....LMBO!


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nix08 - Thank you! Is it wrong that the only treat I want to give myself is trying out my new Aubrey Organics conditioner?! I've become a total product junkie! 

Mische - Thank you!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 7, 2011)

subbing! Not sure how many weeks post I am. Gotta go do the math. Keep the pics coming, ladies! Beautiful!

ETA:  I'll be 16 wks post on Tuesday. 'tis all.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 7, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice thread OP. Im 7 weeks post as of tommorow but i will def. Post after my relaxer. I will try to go for 15-16 weeks this time.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 13, 2011)

Bumping for more pics....

Anybody getting a relaxer tomorrow????  Post some pics!!!


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 13, 2011)

Just relaxed this morning at 9wks post. Nothing spectacular but I'm happy that I can now comb through my hair freely 

2 Days Before Relaxer - 9wks post











After relaxer:










And no, I ain't chopping off those few strands creeping past the others...yet!!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice Hairsnob


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Got Me a relaxer!!! 

Before







Wet Hair After







Post Rollerset and Wrapping Overnight












I lost some hair due to stretching for 17 weeks but I am still happy with the results!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 15, 2011)

@sthrnlady lovely results! How long do you usually stretch?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good sthrnlady


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 15, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> @sthrnlady lovely results! How long do you usually stretch?


 
Thanks! I usually only go up to 12 weeks. I was trying to stretch until October but I was having too much breakage.



Nix08 said:


> Looking good @sthrnlady


 
Thanks


----------



## taz007 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am just drooling at all of the beautiful heads!!  

I will be doing a touch up in about 3 weeks and will be sure to post a pic!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 16, 2011)

taz007 said:


> I am just drooling at all of the beautiful heads!!
> 
> I will be doing a touch up in about 3 weeks and will be sure to post a pic!


 
I can't wait! I've been secretly stalking your photos for a long time. Your hair look great!


----------



## Rapunzel1309 (Aug 16, 2011)

I relaxed over the weekend and went from 100% natural (I was natural for 2 years) back to the creamy crack! I got a texturizer (same thing as relaxer, just left on for 5-7 minutes) using PhytoSpecific relaxer. The first photo is the texturized hair, the second photo is pre-relaxer. Sorry for the bad pics - my camera is out of commission so these were taken with my phone.


----------



## Sanity (Aug 18, 2011)

Relaxer Update (12wk stretch) Aug 16,2011

Wet Hair 





Dry Hair (stretched I smoothed my hair into a pony to let it airdry overnight) I am 1.5" From BSL I have no idea how my hair grew 2 without aids" from my trim/cut in late May.. But I will not complain!! LOL








Sorry Ladies if the pics are a bit blurry


----------



## Sesi (Aug 18, 2011)

Rapunzel1309 said:


> I relaxed over the weekend and went from 100% natural (I was natural for 2 years) back to the creamy crack! I got a texturizer (same thing as relaxer, just left on for 5-7 minutes) using PhytoSpecific relaxer. The first photo is the texturized hair, the second photo is pre-relaxer. Sorry for the bad pics - my camera is out of commission so these were taken with my phone.



hi! I love hearing about relaxed-to-natural and natural-to-relaxed stories. Can I ask why you texlaxed?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2011)

Bumping....

Who's getting a relaxer tomorrow or Saturday????

Post those before/after pics!!!


----------



## kupenda (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not due for a touch up for at least two weeks but I got a blowout yesterday. 



Wet hair before the blowout. Very underprocessed






Somewhat stretched curl to show length





And the front






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Junebug D (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a relaxer and cut done today, I'm so very pleased!! I feel like I dodged a bullet considering all the neglect and abuse my hair has been through the last 4 or 5 months!    I love the nice even cut! 

Before:









After:


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 20, 2011)

Junebug D beautiful blunt cut hair!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 20, 2011)

Junebug D ~ beautiful cut!

kupenda ~ I love your side bang.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## againstallodds (Aug 20, 2011)

So many lovely heads!! 

I'll contrib - my last touch up on 7/31/11.

Air drying and then next day after I flat ironed.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2011)

I likely won't be flat ironing so here's my contribution:

This is where I started mid June 2010

Wet hair 11 weeks post

Wet relaxer result

Air dried finger detangled


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2011)

againstallodds looks great


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I likely won't be flat ironing so here's my contribution:
> View attachment 122457
> This is where I started mid June 2010
> View attachment 122451
> ...



Nix08

I came in her just to see your pics.

Your starter photo is pretty much where I am now. You now give me hope. You are almost APL woohoo!!!
It looks nice by the way


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2011)

hehe @Myjourney2009  thx..when it's touching my tank top I'll be most happy however right now I actually feel like it's long..for the first time

ETA: I think I will flat iron I'll add that pic later  who was I kidding I knew I couldn't resist


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> hehe Myjourney2009  thx..when it's touching my tank top I'll be most happy however right now I actually feel like it's long..for the first time



you're welcome.
I cant wait to have that feeling.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2011)

You'll have it in no time


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 20, 2011)

Relaxed and trimmed today (myself-yay!) These are the results.  My first time taking hair pics, so bare with me on these.


----------



## Mische (Aug 20, 2011)

Loving all the new pics! We have some beautiful relaxed heads on this board. Thanks for sharing ladies.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2011)

Mische said:


> Loving all the new pics! We have some beautiful relaxed heads on this board. Thanks for sharing ladies.



Yes we do!  I love all the pics, but I especially love when the ladies come out of lurking to share!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 23, 2011)

Bump....anybody get a fabulous relaxer touch up today? 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Sexyred (Aug 24, 2011)

I did my first relaxer after being natural for 4 years in may and loved it..here are my results


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 24, 2011)

Your hair looks great!! Junebug



Junebug D said:


> I got a relaxer and cut done today, I'm so very pleased!! I feel like I dodged a bullet considering all the neglect and abuse my hair has been through the last 4 or 5 months!    I love the nice even cut!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...




AWESOME!! Sexyred



Sexyred said:


> I did my first relaxer after being natural for 4 years in may and loved it..here are my results
> 
> View attachment 122753
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapunzel1309 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sesi said:


> hi! I love hearing about relaxed-to-natural and natural-to-relaxed stories. Can I ask why you texlaxed?


Sesi - sorry I'm like 2 weeks late on this response (just saw it today), but I decided to relax again because I was sooo over being natural!!! LOL - no but the long and short of the story is I went natural because I've always had a nice, thick head of hair that stayed around SL, or a little longer. I figured if my hair could hold up pretty well with relaxer, then it would do even better without the chemicals and could really start to gain some length. WRONG! My hair was actually more difficult to handle because I exercise daily AND like straight hair, so straightening my natural hair every two weeks and trying to look half way decent on a regular basis was a challenge (can you say SSK's?). I discovered LHCF and the hair world in March of this year and learned about caring for hair in general expecially length retention, the importance of moisture, etc. and decided that it would be best for my hair if I went back to a relaxer primarily for manageability and versatility. Sorry for the long response! HHJ


----------



## Sesi (Aug 25, 2011)

Rapunzel1309 said:


> Sesi - sorry I'm like 2 weeks late on this response (just saw it today), but I decided to relax again because I was sooo over being natural!!! LOL - no but the long and short of the story is I went natural because I've always had a nice, thick head of hair that stayed around SL, or a little longer. I figured if my hair could hold up pretty well with relaxer, then it would do even better without the chemicals and could really start to gain some length. WRONG! My hair was actually more difficult to handle because I exercise daily AND like straight hair, so straightening my natural hair every two weeks and trying to look half way decent on a regular basis was a challenge (can you say SSK's?). I discovered LHCF and the hair world in March of this year and learned about caring for hair in general expecially length retention, the importance of moisture, etc. and decided that it would be best for my hair if I went back to a relaxer primarily for manageability and versatility. Sorry for the long response! HHJ




Thanks for replying.


----------



## kami11213 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great pics ladies!... love your curls Sexyred


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2011)

Bumping. ..

Sent from my Comet


----------



## shonte (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is my relaxer update. I was 11 weeks and three day post when I got my TU on Saturday. I'm starting to feel my hair on my shoulders more. It feels weird but good 

The third picture was taken on August 8.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 4, 2011)

shonte - Lookin' good!  I love the shine!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Sep 5, 2011)

I am still so tempted to relax that I may have a picture in this thread soon 

I even wrote out a pros/cons  list


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 9, 2011)

keysha1983 - here's the thread!  Be sure to post your pics!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2011)

PoisedNPolished - post your relaxer results pics in here!  They look marvelous!

Great job growing out your pixie cut!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Sep 11, 2011)

I will post them now. Let me load up the before first... I was all the way natural after 11 months and several trims through out.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Sep 11, 2011)

Last Relaxer: Oct 4, 2010
Relaxer Date: Sept 10, 2011 w/Mizani Butter Blends

My hair is fine and wispy (doesnt hold curl etc) but I'm learning to love it ladies. I appreciate the wisdom on this board. 






Hideous I know... 




I was touching my hair all day and kept stopping by the mirror!




I left the relaxer on about 20 mins. I was trying to rush but one side of my hair is a little more curly than the other when wet. 





I am excited to keep going!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 11, 2011)

PoisedNPolished beautiful results!


----------



## Bnster (Sep 12, 2011)

Aug 19 2011 - I finished my 4 months relaxer stretch.

*Pre-relaxer and a hot mess* -






*Under processed hair from previous relaxer*






*Relaxer results*











*Sept Pics*


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 13, 2011)

Bnster now that's an exciting reveal.  You have beautiful hair lady!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bnster it's looking GREAT!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 13, 2011)

sunnieb 

I love youe relaxed threads!!


----------



## Bnster (Sep 13, 2011)

bebezazueta and Nix08 thanks so for your kind words!!!


----------



## dreamgurl82 (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent results ladies!! Bnster what an inspiring stretch


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 13, 2011)

I really miss my relaxed hair, but I have goals to meet before I change anything!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 13, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?!  *subbed*

I didn't take any before pics, but here are my results from this weekend:






These new relaxed threads give me life!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks great all!


----------



## Bnster (Sep 13, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> How did I miss this thread?!  *subbed*
> 
> I didn't take any before pics, but here are my results from this weekend:
> 
> ...



Love the curls!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 13, 2011)

Relaxing this weekend...so excited! I will be sure to post pics!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Sep 13, 2011)

i will be posting in this thread soon! i got my virgin relaxer today and im LOVING it! i wish i had done this earlier in the year when i wanted to. i would have had thicker longer hair


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2011)

Anybody getting a touch up tomorrow?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Napp (Sep 17, 2011)

here it is the day of my relaxer






here it is a few days later after combing down a wrap. it looks a little greasy but i dont mind because its still very bouncy and my hair feels like butter i never had hair so silky! the closest thing is my BKT'd hair. i cannot wait to grow out the breakage and have full ends again.

 i am VERY VERY VERY happy i got a relaxer. i wish i had gotten it sooner. i cannot even properly express how much more happy i am now. i hope this isnt just the honeymoon phase but i do not see myself going back to natural for quite some time.


----------



## leona2025 (Sep 17, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOO I'm going to relax next week or so. This is my before pictures. I will update when I relax. I love that fresh relaxer feel. There's nothing like it. I don't have a scedule for touch ups. Whenever that ng is too thick for a comb it's time, lol.

Nope after every touch up I say I'm going to transition. Then I go a good 3 or 4 months and I get the touch up and say next time, lol. I know y'all see that wolfman sideburn, lol. I don't have bald patches, but the way my hair is parted and the ng make it look like I do.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 17, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Anybody getting a touch up tomorrow?
> 
> I relaxed today.  I'm under the dryer now with my rollerset that I want take down until tomorrow.  I have not posted any pics since April after my 6 month stretch that went bad. I have since had 3 inches taken off, so we will see.


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 17, 2011)

Napp said:


> i will be posting in this thread soon! i got my virgin relaxer today and im LOVING it! i wish i had done this earlier in the year when i wanted to. i would have had thicker longer hair



Napp

I say the same thing! But to be fair, I said the same thing at the start of my natural hair journey.  Each stage has it's pros/cons, but @ the end of the day, it's all about what works for you, ya know. And your hair looks lovely!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 17, 2011)

Napp your hair is beautiful!  I'm glad you had a great virgin relaxer experience!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 18, 2011)

Napp - Beautiful hair!

janeemat and leona2025  - can't wait for the pics!


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 18, 2011)

Relaxer tomorrow... I may go from texlax, to relax! We shall see! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## janeemat (Sep 19, 2011)

Relaxer results.


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Relaxer tomorrow... I may go from texlax, to relax! We shall see!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



EtherealEnigma did you relax at home? did you use the same relaxer/texturizer?


----------



## back2relaxed (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm getting a relaxer on Friday, its been 13 weeks since I last had a touch up.  I was in a weave for 8 of those weeks.  My hair has grown like gangbusters since then.  I have gone from a pixie cut, like my siggy to a very very short "bob".  I'm not sure what I'll be doing w/it when I get my relaxer on Friday(cut/not to cut), but I'll make sure I post the results, before and after!


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 20, 2011)

Got  a virgin relaxer today and I'm happy with the results! I wasn't sure what kind of damage may have been caused from picking out my locs so I was bracing myself for a major trim. Fortunately my hair turned out to be very healthy and only about 1.5 inches was cut. The stylist was great, she's into healthy hair techniques so I didn't have to talk her out of anything.. She was also very impressed with how moisturized my hair was - shout out to @Sistaslick's relaxer prep tips.

When she saw me taking out my big twists she said "I don't think I can do this to you" I said "Yes you can!" 

6 weeks ago: 






Right before the relaxer:





Post Relaxer:
I was exhausted taking these pics and I couldn't manage to get a good length shot. I'm between SL and APL in the back. This is the longest relaxed hair I've ever had so I'm happy to start at this point .


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2011)

Raspberry - thanks for the tag!

Your relaxed hair journey is amazing!  Your hair looked gorgeous natural and now it's gorgeous relaxed!  

How does it feel?


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 21, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry - thanks for the tag!
> 
> Your relaxed hair journey is amazing!  Your hair looked gorgeous natural and now it's gorgeous relaxed!
> 
> How does it feel?



Thanks sunnieb!

I love the way my hair looks and feels but its definitely an adjustment. For example, I had to go and buy a comb yesterday  I haven't used one in years. I'm also getting used to actually handling my relaxed hair, I keep touching it extra gently lol. 

I'm so glad to have LHCF because I was clueless about how to set it at night but remembered seeing pin curl tutorials so I tried that out and my hair was presentable for work.. loosely waved.

I'm going to try to avoid PJ'ism.. went through that when I was a loose natural and still have a ton of products left over. I picked up a couple leave-ins at Sally's and a few accessories but plan to stick to a simple  regimen and minimal heat.

My next experiments are co-washing and air drying after I go to the gym Saturday. I also need to learn how to bun.


----------



## leona2025 (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are my relaxer results. I self relaxed with gentle treatment regular. This is my new go to relaxer. I used as a teen and then left it for some reason. I went to the salon the next day for a wash and dc and flatiron. Happy!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 23, 2011)

leona2025 WOW! just beautiful!  The length, the health, the shine- I love it all. 

I'm freshly relaxed but I will have to actually do something to my hair before I reveal in this thread. LOL


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2011)

leona2025 -  gorgeous


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm 4 weeks post and I went to a dominican salon today and got a wash/set/trim. I had a good experience. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 23, 2011)

sweetnlow06 said:


> I'm 4 weeks post and I went to a dominican salon today and got a wash/set/trim. I had a good experience. Here are a couple pics.


 Your hair looks very healthy


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Sep 23, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Your hair looks very healthy


 
Thanks, it is slowly coming around.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 23, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> Here are my relaxer results. I self relaxed with gentle treatment regular. This is my new go to relaxer. I used as a teen and then left it for some reason. I went to the salon the next day for a wash and dc and flatiron. Happy!


 This is so pretty!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm guilty of relaxing and airdrying.  No style.  No curls. Sorry

Here's my airdried hair prior to relaxer 

I have beaucoup layers growing out






I relaxed on Wednesday. DCed for 26 hours. LOL!  Airdried and combed. That's it. I have a V growing in. I will let it be & blunt cut when I reach my goal. I'm just dusting til then.


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 23, 2011)

bebezazueta - Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 26, 2011)

Relaxing saturday! Can't f-ing wait!!! I'm 22 weeks post


----------



## Solitude (Sep 26, 2011)

I relaxed on August 28, 2011 and although I still have a ways to grow (my hair was past APL before I cut it in May ), it is growing back pretty well. Yay for retention!  I'm focusing on protective styling and trying to keep my hair moisturized in between washings. For reference, my hair was chin-length/nape-length and overprocessed when I joined LHCF.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 26, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I relaxed on August 28, 2011 and although I still have a ways to grow (my hair was past APL before I cut it in May ), it is growing back pretty well. Yay for retention!  I'm focusing on protective styling and trying to keep my hair moisturized in between washings. For reference, my hair was chin-length/nape-length and overprocessed when I joined LHCF.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki


 

@Solitude your hair is just ....thick and luscious


----------



## Solitude (Sep 26, 2011)

trendsetta25

Thanks! I look forward to seeing your reveal. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm relaxing tomorrow!  Can't wait to post my pics!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 29, 2011)

sunnieb I can not wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> I'm relaxing tomorrow!  Can't wait to post my pics!
> 
> Sent from my Comet



Can't wait either


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> EtherealEnigma did you relax at home? did you use the same relaxer/texturizer?



I ended up going to the salon last week instead of Saturday to relax. She did a corrective over the texlax with Salerm 21(?), but it didn't take completely. We'll try again in December.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Solitude (Sep 29, 2011)

Waiting on sunnieb's reveal!


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 30, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Waiting on @sunnieb's reveal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app




Ditto!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2011)

sunnieb - you have a lot of folks waiting...I'm on the lookout myself.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 30, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @sunnieb I can not wait to see your reveal!





Nix08 said:


> Can't wait either





Solitude said:


> Waiting on @sunnieb's reveal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app





JeterCrazed said:


> Ditto!





divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - you have a lot of folks waiting...I'm on the lookout myself.




 

Alright! Alright!  I'm neutralizing right now.  Dang! 
I was thinking of drying my hair in a wrap so it would dry faster.  I don't have time to rollerset today.  I'll post pics in a little while.  I promise!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 30, 2011)

sunnieb yea uhm we don't mind wet hair pics. Neutralizing should be done now.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 30, 2011)

_@sunnieb you got us patiently waiting on this reveal _

_RELAXING TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!_

it's bee n 22 long a$$ weeks!

I will be recording my process....stay tuned....

in case you guys forgot what my new growth looked like erplexed


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol!  My reveal isn't worth the hype!  

Not dry yet, but I'm so happy with my results!

My "before" pic taken this morning @ 14 weeks post
View attachment 125725

Wet hair after relaxer and dc


"after" pic coming soon!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## nickpoopie (Sep 30, 2011)

bebezazueta
how do you manage to get your roots straight.  I'm currently 14 weeks post relaxer and I rollerset my hair a couple of days ago and when I combed it out, let's just say my hair is now in a bun.


----------



## simplyconfident (Sep 30, 2011)

These pics are actually two weeks post but I thought I'd post anyways. I relaxed after a six month stretch (another failed attempt to transition lol ). I also got my hair cut into layers ( i dislike straight hair).  I cut my APL hair to neck length in Oct 2010 so I'm very pleased with the length Ive retained for about a years worth of growth. I hope to be full APL by January 2012.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 30, 2011)

simplyconfident gorgeous hair! I love your layers!

sunnieb thanks and yes so worth the wait. Your hair is beautiful lady

nickpoopie I'm just 1 week post but I'm getting lots of requests of how I do my roller sets and smooth my roots with no flat iron nor blowdryer. Soooooo when I'm 8 weeks post I'll do a thread with pics & instructions. I hope this is ok and you can wait. If not PM me lady.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2011)

@sunnieb - looking good! Great progess.

I CANNOT wait until I get my TU. I still have a few weeks yet before I can get to the salon. When I TU, I'll be around week 13 or 14 when I normally TU around week 10.  The additional stretch has been unintentional. Work demands followed by personal trips = unintentional stretch.

@bebezazueta - plz tag me when you do the tutorial


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very lovely sunnieb!!!   What's your goal length by the way?  You're BSL now right?


----------



## mochac2001 (Sep 30, 2011)

simplyconfident said:


> These pics are actually two weeks post but I thought I'd post anyways. I relaxed after a six month stretch (another failed attempt to transition lol ). I also got my hair cut into layers ( i dislike straight hair).  I cut my APL hair to neck length in Oct 2010 so I'm very pleased with the length Ive retained for about a years worth of growth. I hope to be full APL by January 2012.




You have beautiful hair, definitely hope to get where you are.


----------



## Shelew (Oct 1, 2011)

simplyconfident said:


> Please stop making me want layers!!! Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2011)

bebezazueta  - Thank you!  I don't really style my hair after I relax.  I'm sitting here with 2 bantu knots in right now.  I'll take it down and let that be my "after" pic.  And tag me on your tutorial! 

divachyk - you are so sweet!  Thanks!

Nix08 - I acutally hit BSL with this relaxer, but I'm not claiming it yet.  I still need to trim, so I'm not sure if I'll still be BSL when I'm done.  My goal is relaxed tailbone!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's my hair right now.  I took the two bantu knots out and fluffed:



I tried to do pin curls last night, but they ALL fell out!   I only had the knots in for about an hour, but I gotta leave soon.  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

sunnieb very pretty!
simplyconfident I love layers! Your hair looks shiny. Why did your transition attempt fail?
trendsetta25 I will be checking back for your reveal.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 1, 2011)

my full reveal is here...here's a couple of pics


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 1, 2011)

trendsetta25 you did an awesome job!  Look at that shine.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

bumping!!!


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 2, 2011)

Subbing, gonna relax this wk or early next wk 

Sent from my LG-P925 using LG-P925


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 2, 2011)

disgtgyal said:


> Subbing, gonna relax this wk or early next wk
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using LG-P925



disgtgyal can't wait to see your results!


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 4, 2011)

trendsetta25 said:


> disgtgyal can't wait to see your results!



I must say having to go back to neck length, I'm not that excited to relax especially knowing that I have about three more inches to chop off before I have full healthy ends

Sent from my LG-P925 using LG-P925


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 4, 2011)

BabyImaStarr - I don't see your relaxer pics in here.......


----------



## belletropjolie (Oct 5, 2011)

Checking in! Relaxing this weekend and I can't wait! I will be 9 weeks post and really crossing my fingers that I can make my goal of APL. If not this relaxed then my next. I am still undecided on whether to bonelax because I enjoy the fullness I get from uneerprocessing. Anyway I've attached a pic of my new growth, I think I have roughly an inch??


----------



## nickpoopie (Oct 5, 2011)

Currently 15 weeks post trying to decide if I'm going to make it to 20 weeks post.  Either way I know that I have a couple more weeks before I relax so I will definitely be back with pics


----------



## ojemba (Oct 5, 2011)

This is an old pic (my last salon relaxer in dec 2010) but I wanted to share 









My most recent self relaxer in sept 2011 (my 3rd for the year)


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 5, 2011)

ojemba said:


> This is an old pic (my last salon relaxer in dec 2010) but I wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ojemba BEAUTIFUL!!! You wear your bra low. You're BSL almost MBL. KEEP GROWING!! ;-)


----------



## ojemba (Oct 6, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @ojemba BEAUTIFUL!!! You wear your bra low. You're BSL almost MBL. KEEP GROWING!! ;-)


 
hair4romheaven Thank you so much. 

WOW you really think so? I've been so discouraged it seem like everytime i'm approaching covering my bra I get a trim. I started to refer to my goal as BSB beacause that never changes and I've seen so many variations of how ladies wear there bra, I was confused.


----------



## tasha7239 (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is mine.  I got a relaxer last Wednesday by dontspeakdefeat.The only thing I will be adjusting is this experimenting with new stuff (color) and my diet.  I got some color in the front and I now have some breakage .  I also had a terrible flat ironing experience.  I will cut it off as I go but I could not part with it this time.  I must up my water and take my vits.  I also plan on eating better


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 6, 2011)

tasha7239 Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 6, 2011)

tasha7239 wow! She did an excellent job on your relaxer. Your hair is so thick and shiny. Looks like you doing a good job growing it too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 6, 2011)

tasha7239 said:


> Here is mine.  I got a relaxer last Wednesday by dontspeakdefeat.The only thing I will be adjusting is this experimenting with new stuff (color) and my diet.  I got some color in the front and I now have some breakage .  I also had a terrible flat ironing experience.  I will cut it off as I go but I could not part with it this time.  I must up my water and take my vits.  I also plan on eating better



tasha7239 I just PMed you but I forgot to ask - what type of relaxer did DSD use?


----------



## tasha7239 (Oct 6, 2011)

nakialovesshoes - I sent you a PM back .  And thanks for the PM from the other day.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 7, 2011)

Freshly relaxed 3 hrs ago after 10 weeks. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## janeemat (Oct 7, 2011)

tasha7239 said:


> Here is mine. I got a relaxer last Wednesday by dontspeakdefeat.The only thing I will be adjusting is this experimenting with new stuff (color) and my diet. I got some color in the front and I now have some breakage . I also had a terrible flat ironing experience. I will cut it off as I go but I could not part with it this time. I must up my water and take my vits. I also plan on eating better


 
Your hair is beautiful!  I do believe I'm going to schedule an appointment with her.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 7, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Freshly relaxed 3 hrs ago after 10 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
Looking good!  Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Solitude (Oct 7, 2011)

tasha7239 said:


> Here is mine. I got a relaxer last Wednesday by dontspeakdefeat.The only thing I will be adjusting is this experimenting with new stuff (color) and my diet. I got some color in the front and I now have some breakage . I also had a terrible flat ironing experience. I will cut it off as I go but I could not part with it this time. I must up my water and take my vits. I also plan on eating better


 
tasha7239

Your hair looks great! I sooo want her to do my hair. Eventually, it's going to be impossible to get an appointment just like Reniece!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 7, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Looking good!  Did you do it yourself?



Yep  thanks 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## lustrous (Oct 7, 2011)

JeterCrazed i'm loving that feathering you have. I'll be back in november or december to post my update! i'm 1 month 7 days post. Great thread!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 8, 2011)

> @<a href="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=331853" target="_blank">JeterCrazed</a> i'm loving that feathering you have. I'll be back in november or december to post my update! i'm 1 month 7 days post. Great thread!



Oooo thank you! 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2011)

TU and roller set tonight (posted to my blog):


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 14, 2011)

divachyk OMG! absolutely gawgeous!  Your rollerset came out nice!  Thanks for sharing and KUTGW!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Oct 14, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> divachyk OMG! absolutely gawgeous!  Your rollerset came out nice!  Thanks for sharing and KUTGW!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



divachyk, juice curls, just like your buns. Lovely and excellent relaxer results.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 14, 2011)

Bumping!  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW divachyk talk about drool worthy Your hair looks incredibly healthy


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 14, 2011)

divachyk your hair is simply beautiful.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 14, 2011)

It's been a minute since I posted a pic but I relaxed two weeks ago.
My pics are here http://public.fotki.com/simplycee/progress-back-on-th/progress-2011/progress-oct-2011.html#media


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 14, 2011)

Got a relaxer last sat and Dominican expression, forgot to post it here. Pic below 

Sent from my LG-P925 using LG-P925


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 14, 2011)

divachyk - I missed your reveal yesterday!  Gorgeous hair as usual!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the love!

sunnieb, Nix08, princesslocks, ojemba, bebezazueta


----------



## Mische (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in awe divachyk. When my hair grows up it wants to be just like yours. 

disgtgyal your hair looks super thick!


----------



## Bnster (Oct 17, 2011)

Great looking hair ladies!  Seeing your hair divachyk made me keep saying wow, Wow WOw, WOW! I like how you style it! I must play at styling my hair too sometimes.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2011)

Come on ladies - Bnster and Mische - you're making me blush. I truly can't stop smiling.  Thank you for the compliment. Your hair is lovely also!


----------



## renren (Oct 17, 2011)

I texturized last nite!! See details of my process in my blog. 

Before (last week):





After (last nite):


----------



## Bnster (Oct 17, 2011)

renren your hair is so very thick. I never thought about shrinkage for texlaxed hair, it is so evident in your pics above.  Love the curls definitions. HHJ! Is the shot wet or dry with products? If wet do you get the same look on dry.  Real nice!


----------



## Napp (Oct 18, 2011)

renren

wow i think i will be stealing your texlax technique! its nice to see results on soneone who doesnt use the half and half method. i would lke my hair straighter though... it makes me wish i did my virgin relaxer myself


----------



## renren (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies..

Bnster my hair is wet (towel blotted a bit) in both pics (i think its dryer in the before pic tho)... no products. My hair takes a very long time to dry.. Ill do a wash an go this weekend and take some pics after its fully dried. It shrinks up quiet alot to around APL

Napp whats the half and half method?


----------



## Napp (Oct 18, 2011)

renren its where you relax 1/2 of your head first, rinse and the relax the other half of your head. alot of ladies have success with this method but i dont see myself doing it.


----------



## niqu92 (Oct 19, 2011)

guuuys im getting my touchup today
this year has been HORRRIIBBBLLE  ive had so many setbacks so im not excited about my touchup at all.i went from almost WL to 1inch above BSL within 1year.sigh.i guess we'll see what happens.....


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 19, 2011)

renren wow! Now this is one of the best texlaxed head ive ever seen!  The curls are so uniform and the length and thickness too. Awesome job lady


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 19, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> guuuys im getting my touchup today
> this year has been HORRRIIBBBLLE  ive had so many setbacks so im not excited about my touchup at all.i went from almost WL to 1inch above BSL within 1year.sigh.i guess we'll see what happens.....




You know you can reach WL again because you've done it before. I'm looking forward to your COMEBACK!


----------



## renren (Oct 20, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @renren wow! Now this is one of the best texlaxed head ive ever seen! The curls are so uniform and the length and thickness too. Awesome job lady


 
Thanks... you have some beautiful hair as well... hope my flatiron job will get my hair like that  *fingers crossed*


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2011)

Who's getting a touch up today or tomorrow????

Post your before and after pics!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2011)

niqu92 - How'd your touchup turn out?


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Got a relaxer yesterday...I just couldn't stretch any longer!!  Lol Made it 22 weeks tho

The 1st pic is from my last relaxer May 2011 


The 2nd & 3rd pics are from today Oct 2011



I believe I am ready to claim BSL!!!!


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 21, 2011)

Incrediblehairgirl said:


> Got a relaxer yesterday...I just couldn't stretch any longer!!  Lol Made it 22 weeks tho
> 
> The 1st pic is from my last relaxer May 2011
> 
> ...




That is GREAT progress!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2011)

Incrediblehairgirl - Girl where you been?  

Gorgeous results and congrats on making it for 22 weeks!  

Thanks for posting and hope to see you around more!


----------



## niqu92 (Oct 22, 2011)

it turned out good but my stylist said i need to stop my birth control pills because my hair is shedding to the point where im loosing length and the only thing thats really hiding it is the thickness of my hair -__________- im like barely BSL now. the last time my hair was this short was like 2007 urrghhhh i dont even feel like posting or taking pictures


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Oct 22, 2011)

Incrediblehairgirl  Ooo great progress!  Congrats on getting to BSL!


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol thank you!  Let's just say I've been a lurker who has finally come out of the closet  

This is one of my favorite threads & btw your hair is beautiful!! 



sunnieb said:


> Incrediblehairgirl - Girl where you been?
> 
> Gorgeous results and congrats on making it for 22 weeks!
> 
> Thanks for posting and hope to see you around more!


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 22, 2011)

Incrediblehairgirl awesome progress! Now you know we need a reggie!

sent from my EVO 3d y'all!


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 22, 2011)

@incredible
Great progress! And in the words of my little cousin, "I see London, I see France.." 

niqu92
Sorry to hear about your BC-related issue. I just switched b/c one was messing up my skin. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 22, 2011)

niqu92 -not to doubt what your stylist told you, but please go talk to your doctor before writing off your BC pills as the cause of your shedding.  Maybe it's another issue.


----------



## niqu92 (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah im going to talk to my doctor first but i have a strong feeling its cause of the BCP cause the shedding didnt start until i took them.my stylist didnt even know i was on BCP as she was doing my hair she was randomly said  "are you taking BC?" and i said yeah and she said "i figured because your hair is shedding too much" 
im mad my doctor gave me the pills without telling me that shedding is a side effect.at least my hair is still thick if it was thin&shedding then that would be horrible.


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 23, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> yeah im going to talk to my doctor first but i have a strong feeling its cause of the BCP cause the shedding didnt start until i took them.my stylist didnt even know i was on BCP as she was doing my hair she was randomly said  "are you taking BC?" and i said yeah and she said "i figured because your hair is shedding too much"
> im mad my doctor gave me the pills without telling me that shedding is a side effect.at least my hair is still thick if it was thin&shedding then that would be horrible.



Yeah, it's probably somewhere on the pamphlet in tiny lettering. It's ironic that hair shedding is scarier to me than blood clots. At least, enough to make me rethink the whole thing. I'm back on the shot, after ortho-tri-cyclen lo and sronyx (another lo-do). I had shedding with sronyx that I ironically didn't have with the shot. There is a lo-do, though, so I'll probably go that route.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 28, 2011)

Who's getting a relaxer this weekend????  Pics please!!!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Oct 29, 2011)

I relaxed tonight after a 16 week stretch.  After the trim, I am grazing BSL. My stylist was like Whoooo your hair is getting so long!  I really see my hair progressing, but it still feels short sometimes. LOL  I remember when I first started, BSL was my dream. but now I am thinking I want to go even further.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 29, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> I relaxed tonight after a 16 week stretch.  After the trim, I am grazing BSL. My stylist was like Whoooo your hair is getting so long!  I really see my hair progressing, but it still feels short sometimes. LOL  I remember when I first started, BSL was my dream. but now I am thinking I want to go even further.



RoseTintedCheeks gawgeous hair lady. But girl your bra sits really low. Is it at your waist?  If u post a pic showing your entire back, I bet you are at least MBL! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Oct 29, 2011)

bebezazueta  My bra does sit really low, so I think BSL and MBL are pretty much the same length on me.  I don't feel MBL though, lol.  Maybe because of my layers.  I feel funny claiming it.

WL is definitely right around the corner though!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2011)

What a wonderful thread!!!!


----------



## questionable (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm relaxing this weekend.  I am 8 weeks post.  I am self-relaxed and I normally relax anywhere between 7 - 9 weeks.  I will come back to post my results.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 4, 2011)

Who's relaxing this weekend????

Don't forget to post your before and after pics!


----------



## Napp (Nov 4, 2011)

I will probably be relaxing next week or the week after. I was going to try for 12 weeks but its too much ng right now plus i want to correct these ends. The texturizer left my hair too coarse. I bought my relaxer already.


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ladies! I relaxed on Friday with Silk Elements Megasilk w/olive oil relaxer. I wanted to put off relaxing for the remainder of my pregnancy, but I think I was doing more harm than good. I had crazy shedding. I am so pleased with how it turned out. My hair is bone straight and easier for me to manage. Today I'm going to clarify and dc.

Before, 14 weeks post







After blowdrying and flatironing


----------



## amwcah (Nov 6, 2011)

LaToya28 said:


> Hi ladies! I relaxed on Friday with Silk Elements Megasilk w/olive oil relaxer. I wanted to put off relaxing for the remainder of my pregnancy, but I think I was doing more harm than good. I had crazy shedding. I am so pleased with how it turned out. My hair is bone straight and easier for me to manage. Today I'm going to clarify and dc.
> 
> Before, 14 weeks post
> 
> ...


 
Nice results!  Do you normally clarify after your relaxer?


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 6, 2011)

amwcah said:


> Nice results! Do you normally clarify after your relaxer?


 
I meant chelate, not clarify. I usually do a day or two afterward to help remove mineral deposits since I use no-lye relaxers.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 6, 2011)

I will be relaxing next month at 16 weeks. May push it to 20 weeks if my NG doesn't disrespect me in the process. LOL. I will post before and after pics. Forgive me in advance for the before pics. They are never pretty. hehe


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't forget to post your before/after pics if you are relaxing this weekend! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Linxnme (Nov 11, 2011)

I am getting mine tomorrow. I am 13 weeks post.  Whewwwww. I will post tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## leona2025 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I already posted in here in September. I will be back with new touch up pictures in December or January. I used the relaxer my mom used on my hair as a teen. Gentle Treatment. The relaxer is wonderful as far as not damaging my hair in anyway and it always feels soft and supple, but my roots tend to not be straight after only a few weeks. My hair seems to be straighter longer with other relaxers.

 I don't know if that means my roots are growing super fast or that my hair is reverting. I have always had this issue with this relaxer. IDK if it bothers me enough to switch since I am being lazy and not straightening anyway. This really effects when I flexi rod on air dry hair and my roots look like tumbleweed.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 16, 2011)

Subbing for research.  Long haired ladies, what is your relaxer method?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 16, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Subbing for research.  Long haired ladies, what is your relaxer method?



@DDTexlaxed - Are you thinking about relaxing again or are you researching for someone else?

Linxnme - where are your pics???


----------



## Solitude (Nov 16, 2011)

LaToya28 - great results!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 17, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @DDTexlaxed - Are you thinking about relaxing again or are you researching for someone else?
> 
> @Linxnme - where are your pics???




Right now, for both. I am trying to help a friend at work who is BSL. I haven't been relaxed and BSL since I was 14 years old.    I am thinking about relaxing next year. It seems my hair did fare better. I am still not sure if I will, though. Just thinking about it...


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^Don't relax.  

Give your natural hair a chance woman!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 17, 2011)

DDTexlaxed Forgive me if you've talked about this before but have you considered putting your hair in braids for a while? Maybe you just need to take a break from your hair altogether, it'll grow and give you time to make a solid decision when you're feeling less frustrated.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not relaxing. Just thinking about it. I am trying other things with my hair. If it doesn't work, I will relax. I've been natural for a year and I just don't know if I want long natural hair. I don't know if I want long relaxed hair. Right now, it is just a thought process.  Nothing more, nothing less.  I don't need an intervention or anti DDTEX relax comments.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 17, 2011)

DDTexlaxed
lady, you have been here long enough to know the drill!   but i will share something with you, when i want a change of pace, i don't really put it out there, i just do it.  once my mind is made up about something, there isn't anyone who can talk me out of it, make me confused, or have me to question my actions.  so whatever you wanna do with your hair just do it.  you gotta find what works for you. 

 i would recommend you get braids though, stop hiding and show some progress/setback.  you know there are folks here that will help, encourage, and guide you through the way.  going a growth challenge, so you can have people who are in the same boat as you cheer you on to reach your goals.  just food for thought, all out of love!



DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm not relaxing. Just thinking about it. I am trying other things with my hair. If it doesn't work, I will relax. I've been natural for a year and I just don't know if I want long natural hair. I don't know if I want long relaxed hair. Right now, it is just a thought process.  Nothing more, nothing less.  I don't need an intervention or anti DDTEX relax comments.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Nov 17, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm not relaxing. Just thinking about it. I am trying other things with my hair. If it doesn't work, I will relax. I've been natural for a year and I just don't know if I want long natural hair. I don't know if I want long relaxed hair. Right now, it is just a thought process.  Nothing more, nothing less.  I don't need an intervention or anti DDTEX relax comments.



DD, do you.  You don't have to explain yourself to anyone.  If you want to relax again, relax. If you decide to transition again, you can do that too.  You can repeat the same cycle 5011 times if you want to.  It's your hair and your prerogative. Ignore the captain-save-a-strands.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm not relaxing. Just thinking about it. I am trying other things with my hair. If it doesn't work, I will relax. I've been natural for a year and I just don't know if I want long natural hair. I don't know if I want long relaxed hair. Right now, it is just a thought process.  Nothing more, nothing less.  I don't need an intervention or anti DDTEX relax comments.



See, this is when I wish folk on here could hear my voice when I speak/post.    I did not mean to come off as "intervening" or "anti DDTEX relax".  Girl, I love relaxing!

DDTexlaxed - when I first joined, I read a thread you started about your hair frustrations.  My heart went out to you because you seemed so distraught.

I was just looking for a fellow hair sista.  

MilkChocolateOne - "captain-save-a-strands", I like that! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2011)

Planning to relax tonight @ 14wks....I can't handle this anymore


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2011)

sunnieb I'm going to do it your way of pre sectioning


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2011)

Nix08 - 14 weeks is all I can stand!  Don't forget to post pics!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2011)

sunnieb does your hair stay in the twists for the whole process without incident?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb does your hair stay in the twists for the whole process without incident?



Nix08 - yes they do.  Remember I put vaseline on the last two inches, so they are "stuck" together until the rinsing step.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm slat the salon sitting under the dryer right now....hopefully my formerly underprcessed ends have been corrected and I can get to stretching without a problem


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2011)

Raspberry - be sure to post pics in here!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 18, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> See, this is when I wish folk on here could hear my voice when I speak/post.    I did not mean to come off as "intervening" or "anti DDTEX relax".  Girl, I love relaxing!
> 
> @DDTexlaxed - when I first joined, I read a thread you started about your hair frustrations.  My heart went out to you because you seemed so distraught.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2011)

DDTexlaxed - ok girl, just keep moisturizing, cowashing, and whatever "ing" while you decide.

Check out the Relaxed Hair Guide in my siggy for more info on relaxing.

And if you relax, come back in this thread and post your before/after pics!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 18, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @DDTexlaxed - ok girl, just keep moisturizing, cowashing, and whatever "ing" while you decide.
> 
> Check out the Relaxed Hair Guide in my siggy for more info on relaxing.
> 
> And if you relax, come back in this thread and post your before/after pics!



If I do relax, it will be in May of next year.  Maybe by then, I will be able to figure out my dilemma. Until then, I will be researching and practicing healthy hair practices in the meanwhile.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok so I'm all done  I'm quite underprocessed though...my fault for not working it well (and I forgot to check the time when I started) but that's ok...I'll go 8 weeks or so for my next round and bone-i-fy those underprocessed areas.  I pre sectioned and that's a winner for sure thx sunnieb. If I do any kind of styling of my hair I'll add more pics but for now the before pic is today on dry hair and the other two are of wet air drying hair one from my August relaxer and tonights.


----------



## Esi (Nov 18, 2011)

***Relaxer Reveal***

I had my relaxer today after 17 weeks. I may post more pics as the curls fall...we'll see.

The picture with the bun is today pre-relaxer and the rest are post. 

ETA: Don't mind the weirdo expressions on my face. I never know what to do in those pictures...


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2011)

*wow!! this post is great! i thought we were extinct round these parts  okay sooo...i relaxed veterans day after stretching a year and was very underprocessed  been wearing buns and braid out ponytails





















*


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 19, 2011)

Nix08 and Esi - lookin' good ladies!

beauti - congrats on your 1 year stretch!  Love your bun!


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow beauti your hair looks so daggone thick and pretty and the bun... *sigh*

sunnieb I will definitely post pics later, the days I go to the salon I'm always running around like a maniac until bedtime and too exhausted to take nice pics. I'll take some pics today since I'm feelin my wrap today..


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 19, 2011)

@ Beauti- how did you stretch a year? Your hair looks so thick and pretty!


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 19, 2011)

K.. here's a couple pics from yesterday - retouch & roller/wrap, I know they're not the best quality. I'm officially bonelaxed now and I'm lovin the swang  I'm very pleased with my results considering how underprocessed my ends were and how cut off an inch out of frustration  I'm so happy to have a stylist who doesn't cut/trim my hair if it isn't necessary.. even though my hack job left it a little uneven. I'm pleased with the results of my no-heat regimen, I have absolutely no split ends.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 20, 2011)

Nix08 Esi beauti WOW! beautiful thick luscious relaxed hair!  I love it!

Thanks for sharing your reveals.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 20, 2011)

Raspberry - your hair looks healthy and thick!  Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks @sunnieb! I can't wait until my hair grows up like yours


----------



## beauti (Nov 20, 2011)

*DDTexlaxed sorry for delay in response! i survived the year long stretch by hiding my hair through wigs, weaves, and braids*


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just relaxed my hair tonight, after a 24 week stretch!! I'll post pics tomorrow after I moisturize, style and all that good stuff. For now, bed time


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 23, 2011)

So, like I said, I got a relaxer on Monday. I used ORS no lye, regular strength. Here's the before:

(ETA: Okay..now this first one is just messing with me. First it's too big, now it's too small. whatever...)
















ANNNNNNND the after:


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 23, 2011)

AryaStarr258 Looks great!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 26, 2011)

AryaStarr258 wow! Now that's a reveal. Did you go from neck length to a full healthy shoulder length?  Your stretch results are amazing. Longest I've gone is 4 months.  KUTGW!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

gotta keep this thread alive! I love relaxer reveals. I'm saving my spot until I relax in January.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nix08 Thanks!!

bebezazueta Thanks a bunch! I claimed shoulder length back in early September, but my new growth was so massive that it made me look neck length. With this fresh relaxer, I'm now 2 inches past CBL! This was my longest stretch ever, and from now on, I think I'll keep stretching this long. It makes me feel like my work is actually paying off haha.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

AryaStarr258 onward to APL! Shrinkage is a trip!  I'm still in awe of your stretch results.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 27, 2011)

AryaStarr258 - Absolutely gorgeous results!  Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm losing way too much hair with these two textures. I will never stretch 16 weeks anymore. I cannot deal with the detangling. It shouldn't take me two days to detangle. Ridiculous. Look at this mess!! This is two days total!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 28, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz - I hear ya.  There are times when going 14 weeks is easy and others..  I can't begin to imagine going 16 weeks!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2011)

sunnieb Yea I think I'm good on stretching. I only do it because I thought it was the right thing to do but I'm going 12 weeks from now on.

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2011)

just relaxed my hair and am so pissed! tangles & a matted mess! I don't pull or tug om tangles so I'm gonna just sit right here with conditioner & a heating cap until I figure something out. sigh....I don't want any setbacks for being impatient with my hair. any suggestions would help at this point. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 3, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz - what do you think happened?

Are you texlaxed or bone-laxed?
How long did you let the relaxer stay on your hair?
Did you smooth at all?

Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2011)

sunnieb yes I smoothed. well I had my mom relaxing one side of my hair ans my aunt relaxing the other side. they both smoothed. its funny cause my hair not knotted on the fresh relaxer part but ohh my goooodness, the bottom  strands are housing the shed hairs which are where the tangles are. 

I waited 16 weeks. maybe I didn't remove enough shed hairs. sigh... 



Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## beauti (Dec 3, 2011)

*@pre_medicalrulz this happened to me when i relaxed!!! the relaxed part was fine but the length of my hair and sections that were underprocessed were tangle very badly! i didnt know where to start the detangling process! but there was no way in hell i was going to chop off my progress*

*saturate your hair in conditioner that gives you the most slip (i used silicon bamboo) followed by your oil of choice (i used avocado) *

*put on a conditioning cap followed by a towel wrapped around your head*
*try not to stress and relax for couple hrs (i had the entire day to spare)*

*now gently start the detangling process. Be very gentle. I mean GENTLE. No yanking or pulling in frustration. Work a section at a time, starting from your ends! I had to rub gently between thumb and index finger a few strands that were intermingled. Do this instead of pulling them apart! if you hear tearing sounds, as you're detangling, STOP and move slower, be more gentle. I did not lose much hair at all!!! TAKE YOUR TIME!! if you feel yourself getting frustrated, put the comb down and walk away, take a breather, and start again.HTH! *


----------



## janeemat (Dec 3, 2011)

I am under the dryer after relaxing today. I was 11 wks post and decided to go on and relax after losing more hair last week than I wanted.  My relaxer went smooth.  I even used PM shines demi color today for the first time on the same day as a relaxer.  I was sooo hesitent to do this, but several stylist told me that it would be safe to do so.  Dontspeakdefeat even told me that it was the best time to use it over a year ago.  My grey was soooo hidious after relaxing today I just went ahead and colored it again.  I do want to eventually stop coloring, but I'm going to have to get me some poos and cond that will make this grey pop. We will see...


----------



## janeemat (Dec 3, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> just relaxed my hair and am so pissed! tangles & a matted mess! I don't pull or tug om tangles so I'm gonna just sit right here with conditioner & a heating cap until I figure something out. sigh....I don't want any setbacks for being impatient with my hair. any suggestions would help at this point.
> 
> Sorry to hear this.  This happened to me once in the hands of a stylist with 16 wks ng.  I'm not sure why, but after that I started relaxing myself.  I have not experienced any tangles while relaxing even when I went 6 months.  Why did you have 2 people relaxing your hair?  Is the tangles while relaxing or after you have rinsed the relaxer out?


----------



## back2relaxed (Dec 3, 2011)

Got a relaxer on Thursday, I can tell my hair has grown more.  My hair was highly layered as I am growing out a pixie cut.  My hair always seems to grow out and then down, and I can tell it dud the same this time.  I stretched for 10 weeks.  Hopefully I can make it 11 weeks next time.  My goal is 12 weeks.

I plan to keep the back short until the sides are longer.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 3, 2011)

janeemat - Where the pics at?  You know this is a "reveal" thread, right? 

pre_medicalrulz - How's your hair doing?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 3, 2011)

sunnib Where is the post that has your process for relaxing


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 3, 2011)

Ms. Tiki - Here's the link to my self-relaxing album:

http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2011/how-i-self-relax-2011/how-i-self-relax/


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 3, 2011)

back2relaxed - Lookin' good girl!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to give it a try


----------



## Napp (Dec 3, 2011)

I washed and did a protien treatment on my hair yesterday in preparation for my relaxer.  I want to relax on wed. Is that too soon? I also sectioned my hair in twists in preparation for my relaxer. I plan on using sunnieb relaxer method. I will base the night before.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2011)

beauti THANK U SO MUCH FOR THAT!! I showed my mom what you said and we did just that. it took a few hours but it worked! I do see I lost some length but not drastic. lesson learned! 

I am so thankful for you ladies!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2011)

janeemat said:


> pre_medicalrulz said:
> 
> 
> > just relaxed my hair and am so pissed! tangles & a matted mess! I don't pull or tug om tangles so I'm gonna just sit right here with conditioner & a heating cap until I figure something out. sigh....I don't want any setbacks for being impatient with my hair. any suggestions would help at this point.
> ...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> janeemat - Where the pics at?  You know this is a "reveal" thread, right?
> 
> pre_medicalrulz - How's your hair doing?



hi sunnieb I just finished detangling. smh. I'm so done with this day! I started at 10am & still going. sigh.   now I don't want to rollerset as planned. going to blow dry & keep it moving. 

when I get home, I will post before & after pics 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 3, 2011)

Napp said:


> I washed and did a protien treatment on my hair yesterday in preparation for my relaxer.  I want to relax on wed. Is that too soon? I also sectioned my hair in twists in preparation for my relaxer. I plan on using @sunnieb relaxer method. I will base the night before.



I was thinking about doing my on Tues or Thurs. I doing my usual wash day today. I've pooed the day before I went into a salon for a relaxer. So, I'm thinking it won't be a problem as long as I don't scratch my head while pooing


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay ladies my last relaxer for the year. As promised here are the before and after pics after I struggled with tangles and matted hair. It all worked out in the end though. Lesson learned to never again stretch 16 weeks and not FULLY detangle my entire head. 

First 2 pics was when I removed the 8 celie braids from my hair that I had under my wig for only a week though. 

3rd & 4th pic was after I rinsed out the relaxer and the tangles started. 

5th and last pic is blow dried and my end result 

So hmmmmm....Can I please claim MBL because I'm tired ya'll?


----------



## MsDee14 (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz Your hair is gorgeous! Looks like you didn't suffer any damage from the tangles!


----------



## Toy (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz,Beautiful Progress!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 4, 2011)

So Toy are you booty length on your way to classic!?!?!?!


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz Beautiful progress!

bebezazueta your avi hair is blingtastic


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

awww thanks Toy and MsDee14

I lost a lot of hair but they were long strands and not short ones.  Thank goodness for thickness!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Raspberry


----------



## janeemat (Dec 5, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat - Where the pics at? You know this is a "reveal" thread, right?
> 
> I know sunnieb.  I had to attend DH company Christmas party and did not have time.  I will take some before the week is out.  Hopefully one week post is not too late


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Raspberry you are too kind!


----------



## PJaye (Dec 5, 2011)

I absolutely love lurking in this thread because it’s doing a wonderful job dispelling the myth that relaxed hair cannot thrive.


(Plus, I enjoy seeing pics of actual subscribers, as opposed to googled and youtubed hair.)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2011)

> I absolutely love lurking in this thread because it’s doing a wonderful job dispelling the myth that relaxed hair cannot thrive.
> 
> 
> (Plus, I enjoy seeing pics of actual subscribers, as opposed to googled and youtubed hair.)



PJaye AGREED! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## niqu92 (Dec 5, 2011)

hey guys, quick question (i need yalls opinions)

im currently 7 weeks post, next week im leaving to go on vacation and im not coming back until jan7

i usually get my touchup every 9-10weeks i never go past 10 because i always get breakage/excessive shedding.i want to get my hair done nxt week before i leave for vaca and get a touchup- next week will make me 8weeks post but i feel like thats too soon. but at the same time if i get my touchup  after my vacation that will make me almost 12 weeks post and i know my hair will be shedding like crazy by that point.
so im not sure whether i should do it next week or wait til i come  back

what do you guys think?


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 5, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> hey guys, quick question (i need yalls opinions)
> 
> im currently 7 weeks post, next week im leaving to go on vacation and im not coming back until jan7
> 
> ...



Hmm.. I dunno, maybe get a weave or braids for vacay? If not I would just relax at 8 weeks if you're certain of excessive shedding..


----------



## Napp (Dec 6, 2011)

i finally relaxed at 12 weeks post. i wished i could have smoothed it in some more but i started to feel a tingle  i might have to look into that half and half method


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 6, 2011)

I love this thread...hopefully, I can post up in here soon!


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2011)

*niqu92 i cosign with Raspberry...is braiding your hair an option? its low maintenance and all you would have to do is moisterize with a good braidspray everyday and cowash...*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2011)

Napp Where the pictures at missy? 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2011)

Anybody getting a touch up this weekend?  Post your pics!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2011)

i relaxed two days ago.  was really down about not being where i wanted to be around this time of year, due to some setbacks, but looking forward to the new year!


----------



## Napp (Dec 9, 2011)

before Relaxer(12 weeks post)






After Relaxer(17 mins w/ hawain silky mild lye,little smoothing)

i didnt get to smooth the front because i felt like i was burning so it is not as smooth as i would have liked.










after a wash n set and trim


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 10, 2011)

shortdub78 Napp

VERY NICE!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## niqu92 (Dec 14, 2011)

i decided to relax tomorrow guys
i just hate relaxing at 8wks post because although i have a lot of new growth in the back, the front of my hair grows much slower so i barely have any newgrowth there. so im just going to tell my stylist not to leave it on too long.
if it comes out good i'll post pictures,my hair is slowly but surely turning around from my set back so hopefully i'll be full Mbl in about 2months


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm saving my place! relaxer on saturday!


----------



## Mische (Dec 18, 2011)

Bump! Thanks for sharing everyone. We have some beautiful relaxed heads on here.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Dec 18, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz Beautiful progress!

:: taps foot ::

I'm ready for more pictures!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 18, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks

Thank you!!  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a great thread even though I'm not relaxed.    I just love it when ladies are enjoying their hair journey.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 28, 2011)

One week late in posting this. 

Relaxed at the salon with Mizani butter blends mild and I LOVES it!

Here's a before pic of a Bantu knot out at 12 weeks post






Here's an after pic of the front and then back views


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 28, 2011)

bebezazueta Beautiful! You're killin 'em with the shine and the swang..


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 10, 2012)

bebezazueta - How did I miss your reveal???

Beautiful results!


----------



## havilland (Jan 10, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> bebezazueta Beautiful! You're killin 'em with the shine and the swang..



I agree!  Lovely results


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## Hairsnob (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful results ladies! 

I'm impatiently waiting for the weekend to relax. That green ORS box has been staring at me all week. My hair looks so short and thin erplexed and I'm only going on 8wks post. I'm praying it's just that shrunken up look before the relaxer. That's why I can't stretch because of this fear of thinning hair. I was using sulfur for a good bit of this time so I have a tad bit more NG than normal.  So hopefully I'll be able to add some pics showing at least a bit of progress this weekend.

Good luck all!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 14, 2012)

sunnieb and all other ladies who relaxed today, where dem pitchas at?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^ I'm relaxing tomorrow.  I'll be back with pics! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 15, 2012)

Whew!  So _this_ is what my scalp feels like!  I'm neutralizing now.  Be back in a little bit with pics!  I LOVE a fresh relaxer!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pre relaxer...







Relaxed yesterday...cowashed today.  This is my airdried hair with my lead hairs  Nor are my roots fully dry....

ETA: Looks like I need to learn how to resize pics....


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 15, 2012)

Great results Nix08!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Raspberry

Here's a styled pic or 2 created with 2 bantu knots.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 16, 2012)

Nix08 - gorgeous results!  

I fell asleep while airdrying last night, so I'm late with my pics! 

Before: 15 weeks post:





After:





I am sooooo happy with my results!  I'm having fun trying to style all this straight hair.  I'd gotten used to managing my newgrowth.  I think I'll cowash tonight and put in some  bantu knots.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jan 18, 2012)

Great results ladies. I can't see all the pics though :-( but the ones I see are great!

I did relax my hair before I went away for the weekend but didn't get a chance to take pics when I styled it at the hotel because my hair was a mess. I put too much stupid CHI SI in it and it wouldn't hold a curl so I was disgusted and didn't want to take a pic. I'm not sure if it was the extra humidity because I was near the shore or if it was too much product. Will take one this weekend though.


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

Getting my hair relaxed on Saturday, fingers crossed I've gotten some good growth! Will be back with pics soon


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 20, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers......

Don't forget to post your pics in here!!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks sunnieb & havilland

sunnieb your reveal is awesome lady!  You are growing nicely


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 21, 2012)

So here are my pics...

 I'll be honest, I'm pretty disappointed right now - my stylist trimmed my hair today, following which my hair is pretty much the same length it was when I got it done 8 weeks ago. So no closer to APL


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 21, 2012)

Nat1984 - Your hair is beautiful!  Don't be disappointed in the results.  Try not to focus so much on the length, but the health of your hair.  The length will come!


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks sunnieb - you're right, my problem is lack of patience, but I should be (and I am) happy that I have a relatively healthy head of hair. I'm just longing for the days of having hair down my back!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 27, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers!  Show off your freshly relaxed heads!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 27, 2012)

Double post....


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2012)

i want to see some pics too!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 27, 2012)

posting when I am 6 mths post.  Then I will do my official length check for this year. Can't wait. Time to prepare for my next relaxer.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 27, 2012)

Nix08 your hair is looking good you are almost BSL! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thx Bnster I can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2012)

i relaxed last night, but i'm in the HYH challenge.  i think i might drop that challenge....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 30, 2012)

Bnster

I can't wait to see your reveal and where you are in your length as well. You have a great growth chart going on. I know I said that before to you. LOL


----------



## Bnster (Jan 31, 2012)

Ms. Tiki  the pic in your siggy your hair is so nice and full.  Quite beautiful you want me to cut mine to have that look.  Very nice, was that a recent cut or something?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 31, 2012)

Bnster Thanks so much!  Yes, I cut it on Dec 30th. My hair grows in a "V" and I can't stand it. Plus, I have a thing for nice neat ends/hemline. The funny part is what I cut has already grown back.


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 31, 2012)

Took a pic today, got a retouch last Thursday. This isn't a very good pic lol.. I swear I'm gonna get better at taking back shots so I can get a better length pic. I got a small trim and my longest layer is APL. This is the straightest my hair's gonna be for a while, I'm stepping it up in the gym so it's gonna be mostly co-washing, bunning, and twist-outs/braid-outs until spring.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz, your progress is nice in your siggy


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 31, 2012)

divachyk

Thanks! You are my bun-fabulous-wearin'-rockin'-queen!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh snap thanks pre_medicalrulz  My ends are stringy right now (again) and could use a good trim. I do admire how you ends caught up with each other from Aug 11 to Dec 11.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL! Yea at first it was doing this funky V shape when I stretched for almost a year. So when I cut the V into a blunt shape in April, it hasn't grown back into it at all. You should be WL in a few months if not already by your default pic.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 31, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Bnster Thanks so much!  Yes, I cut it on Dec 30th. My hair grows in a "V" and I can't stand it. Plus, I have a thing for nice neat ends/hemline. The *funny part is what I cut has already grown back*.



Ms. Tiki  that is awesome so well worth it then! You really did not loose out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 1, 2012)

Bnster You're right! I was shocked but happy. I still need to take an official length pic. Yeah, I'm a month late...procrastinating on the flat ironing.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 3, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers......

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Mische (Feb 9, 2012)

My iPhone + the lighting in this bathroom leaves much to be desired with this pic, but I can see the difference since the fall.  I promise to take better pics with my upcoming wash. I'm going to try airdrying and then flat ironing to see if I have less breakage than using the comb attachment.






And some pre-relaxer pics:















I also took a pic to see where it fell in front, and it's ever so slightly below my chest:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2012)

Mische: I'm such a stan for your hair. Are you HL or is that just shadows. Anyhow, great hair.:kneel:


----------



## Mische (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Esi!

[email protected] What a compliment!  My "V" stops at the green/white shirt and my hip is like an inch from that. So maybe 2-3 strands approaching hip--one of which I probably broke tryna get that front length shot, lol. I'd like it to become more full and U-shaped this year. Thanks again!


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 9, 2012)

@Mische ur hair is fab. that's my goal length. great inspiration.


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 9, 2012)

bumping


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 10, 2012)

Weekend relaxers, don't forget to post pics of your results! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 11, 2012)

...................................


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Oops!  I posted the above in the wrong thread.  I'll delete it later...

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm relaxing sometime this week, I will be back with picts sometime before Sunday.  I just discovered this thread and I love it!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 11, 2012)

Mische beautiful hair lady. Your thickness is insane.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2012)

I will be relaxing in 2 weeks @ 12 weeks. No stretching this time for me.  

Here is a pic of my pony today. My poor ends. Thank goodness I know it catches up on its own or I would have cut it by now.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Feb 11, 2012)

I relaxed after a 16 week stretch.  My stylist trimmed off a bit more than I wanted, but my layers are finally gone!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2012)

RoseTintedCheeks said:
			
		

> I relaxed after a 16 week stretch.  My stylist trimmed off a bit more than I wanted, but my layers are finally gone!



Nice! I looooove blunt cuts!


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought a relaxer to do my own touch up but then I got a bit scared and scheduled an appointment for Friday. I'm still debating whether or not to do it myself. **off to stalk all the self relaxing threads**


----------



## sugahoney (Feb 12, 2012)

Let me add my little contribution. I am finally getting back some length, next step is thickening it up. Maybe by the time I reach APL these vitamins would have made a difference.


----------



## Raspberry (Feb 12, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I will be relaxing in 2 weeks @ 12 weeks. No stretching this time for me.
> 
> Here is a pic of my pony today. My poor ends. Thank goodness I know it catches up on its own or I would have cut it by now.
> 
> ...



Wow @pre_medicalrulz  lovin the thickness


----------



## beauti (Feb 18, 2012)

*hi relaxed divas! sooo....i did a corrective on the 13th since i was so underprocessed the last time. Theres still some underprocessed hair in some areas but not as before. i must say,however, that this was one of the BEST relaxer results i've ever gotten! I did the protein technique before neutralizing but i've done that before without these results, so i'm gonna say the products i used this time around made the difference. Talk about butter soft hair with strength at the same time! 

here are my pics. I didnt flat iron though, sorry! just bun pics. I also colored with bigen. See yall in June!*


----------



## Raspberry (Feb 18, 2012)

Nuh uh beauti you know we need a bun drop shot too right?

Your hair is


----------



## Mische (Feb 18, 2012)

beauti Your thickness is incredible! I second the bun drop request...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 18, 2012)

I havent had a relaxer since June last year and it looks like I wont get another until Nov this year.  

I move back to the states this June and since we will be looking for a house I wont have the time to give my hair and living out of a suitcase so Dontspeakdefeat will do a weave for me in July.  Once I settle in then I will get a relaxer but it might as well be close to the holidays.  

Gosh I miss my relaxed hair.  When I get in the shower it looks like I am about BSB and that includes the 1 inch I got trimmed last month.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 18, 2012)

beauti said:


> hi relaxed divas! sooo....i did a corrective on the 13th since i was so underprocessed the last time. Theres still some underprocessed hair in some areas but not as before. i must say,however, that *this was one of the BEST relaxer results i've ever gotten!* I did the protein technique before neutralizing but i've done that before without these results, *so i'm gonna say the products i used this time around made the difference.* Talk about butter soft hair with strength at the same time!
> 
> here are my pics. I didnt flat iron though, sorry! just bun pics. I also colored with bigen. See yall in June!



beauti I love your scarf and your hair!  Bun drop please and you know we will ask you what products you used that you thought made a difference!

TIA


----------



## beauti (Feb 18, 2012)

*@Bnster, @Mische, and @Raspberry i will post pics when i get home. I shouldve known the buns wouldnt be enough!  but im on the hyh challenge so ponytail it is!*

*ETA:*

*I used Aphogee keratin 2min reconstructor after thoroughly removing all traces of relaxer.kept that in for 5min. then i used Elasta QP stop-action neutralizer, followed by Lafier neutralizador(neutralizer cream), followed by the Elasta QP again, then i used Nacidit cream neutralizer, followed by Elasta QP again. THEN  i was done with that process. Sat under the dryer with Nexxus Humectress for 45min. Rinsed that out. Pat my hair dry and put the bigen color, sat under dryer for 15min, should've stayed longer but i was scared. Co-washed that out with Organix coconut milk 'poo and conditioner. Applied my Silicon Mix bambu leave-in, sealed with vatika oil. *

*Here are my pony pics, nothing extravagant, sorry! *
















*YIKES!!! i swear my mirror doesnt look that bad in person!* *sorry for huge pics*


----------



## divachyk (Feb 19, 2012)

nice hair ladies!

love the bun beauti


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz - Love that thick ponytail!  Can't wait for your pics!

RoseTintedCheeks - I really wish my hair could look like yours!  After all these years, I still have some layers I'm trying to grow out! 

beauti - Gimme that bun!!!!

sugahoney - We see you girl!  Thanks for coming our and posting your beautiful, shiny hair!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 20, 2012)

beauti thanks for replying and posting your ponytail pic.  Your hair looks long - I imagine if it was displayed fully wowa!

Now for me, I just notice I am finally 6 months and 1 day post relaxer, hehehe time to relax.  Now I just need to find me a tub of my relaxer at a reasonable price.  My searching is on! The place I bought it last time doesn't have stock of the large tub medium strength.  

Expectation of my relaxer results: What I seen back there, I know I am going to be disappointed by the unevenness of my hair.  Hum... Next step after the relaxer to determine what I want to do about it.  Boo hoo.   Just psyching myself for the disappointment.  Later Cheetahs!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bnster don't you worry we'll be here for you and you may get a nice surprise and find it's not as bad as you expect


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Feb 20, 2012)

I relaxed after 25 week stretch using D&L Healthy Gloss 5. Here are pre new growth pics and post pics.  I am around CB and aiming for full, thick APL.




Challenges:
12 Inches in 12 Months Hair Challenge 2012
APL Challenge 2012


----------



## afrochique (Feb 20, 2012)

beauti: Beautiful hair. I was wondering why you use different neutralizers. Is it beneficial to you?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have posted picts of my hair, pre-relaxer, freshly relaxed after a shampoo and also air dried.  I used affirm fibergaurd sensitive scalp formula (regular strength).  I relaxed after a 12 week stretch--I'm well on my way to full shoulder length by my birthday in April, so exciting


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 22, 2012)

I relaxed my hair last week at 12 weeks post. 

Here is my hair before I relaxed











Here is my hair after I relaxed ( I texlax my hair.. notice the  slight waves )






Also, check out my sig pics


----------



## nazjha (Feb 23, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I will be relaxing in 2 weeks @ 12 weeks. No stretching this time for me.
> 
> Here is a pic of my pony today. My poor ends. Thank goodness I know it catches up on its own or I would have cut it by now.
> 
> ...



What do you mean it catches up on its own??


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great pics ladies!  

 and  to all the newbie relaxed heads!  Keep posting!


----------



## janeemat (Feb 24, 2012)

ATLcutey20 said:


> I relaxed my hair last week at 12 weeks post.
> 
> Here is my hair before I relaxed
> 
> ...


 
Looks very nice and thick!


----------



## beauti (Feb 24, 2012)

afrochique said:


> beauti: Beautiful hair. I was wondering why you use different neutralizers. Is it beneficial to you?


*afrochique, the cream neutralizers that i used were very moisterizing.that was my first time using them,theyve been collecting dust in my closet.in comparison to my previous relaxers my hair was very soft *


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Feb 24, 2012)

*Ok I am giving in after 18 weeks of trying to transition.. I will come back to update once I perm, which will be tomorrow, deciding if I will continue to textlax or get a lye perm... or just cut my hair... DECISIONS... *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 24, 2012)

nazjha said:


> What do you mean it catches up on its own??



Every time it looks like I may need to cut my hair in a blunt cut in between relaxers, by the time my relaxer hits, my hair is still in its blunt cut. No trim needed. So I always say, 'its catching up'. How true that is...I have absolutely NO idea.  However, pics say a lot of words.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 26, 2012)

Checking in after relaxing at 12 wks post.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 4, 2012)

Bumping....

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 11, 2012)

Relaxed yesterday after 4.5 month stretch..haven't trimmed yet, but I will soon.

Eta: I'm in my pj's y'all..lol..excuse my wrinkled shirt


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Mar 11, 2012)

SuchMagnificance now you know damn well ain't nobody worried about your wrinkled shirt! Your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Mar 11, 2012)

I relaxed about 3 wks ago.. The middle pic is my hair 3 wks post... The first and the last is before I relaxed.. Please excuse the less than fabulousness in the last pic. Lol . I switched to the lye version of my regular relaxer (alter ego.. Linage)


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,
I self-relaxed for the first time last weekend at 14 weeks post. I *attempted* a texlax which I kept on for just under 12 mins. The result basically showed that that was a waste of my time as my resistant hair pretty much stayed the same. 

My new growth at 14 weeks post





After relaxer





My hair is cut in layers and the longest was showing signs of thinning so I got a little extra trimmed off. 

My hair pre-trim








Post trim





My 10 month progress from May 2011 to March 2012





Sorry for so many pics, think I'm excited to see some progress.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 11, 2012)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Relaxed yesterday after 4.5 month stretch..haven't trimmed yet, but I will soon.
> 
> Eta: I'm in my pj's y'all..lol..excuse my wrinkled shirt



Gorgeous!!!!

I can't wait to relax in two weeks!!!


----------



## Bnster (Mar 11, 2012)

miss_cheveious said:


> ...
> Sorry for so many pics, think I'm excited to see some progress.



miss_cheveious

Never apologize for posting too many pics.  There is never enough for me (us)!  lol!  hahahaha  Your hair is looking nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 12, 2012)

I relaxed yesterday at 14 weeks. I threw it in a ponytail when I was done so there are no OOoooOOooo LALA pictures. 

Anyways, a picture is a picture is a picture is a picture... 

2 before pics and 1 after pic of my relaxer. I even threw in that ponytail from previous...


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

That looks pretty OOOOLLLAAAALLAAAA to me pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL Nix08 

Thanks!


----------



## Babysaffy (Mar 12, 2012)

Before



Before




















 So..I finally relaxed last night for first time since August.

I didn't intend to stretch so long, I even bought my relaxer in December to do it for Christmas but a mixture of laziness, busy-ness and temptation to transition delayed me. 

I was also not having breakage and being lazy with styling but I have an interview for promotion this week so want to look extra slick.

Anyhow, I self relaxed using Motions Regular lye oil moisturizer relaxer..

I washed on Friday morning because didn't want to go to work with stinky hair but didn't manipulate my scalp too much and it was more of a co wash with minimal shampoo used. I airdryed in a ponytail cos I wanted to be able to see the regrowth clearly.

I relaxed in two halves as usual. Did the front, rinsed then dryed any wet unrelaxed hair at the back and did the back. I coated my scalp and previously relaxed hair well with pre treatment BUT I think this caused the relaxer not to take so well.

I was a little disappointed at the results as I expected a lot more length after such a stretch but looking at the pics I've taken maybe I'm seeing things skewed.... I self trimmed as although some strands were definitely bra strap, they looked raggedy. 

I got compliments (from white female colleague..) on my nice 'cut' today. She was so impressed that I'd trimmed it myself.

Anyway see pics with some before pics of my beloved regrowth (which I had fallen deeply in love with and miss slightly today.. )I blow dried and flat ironed after washing and dry trimmed and dusted...

I still don't seem to be full brastrap length yet been APL for too long..i think!
I will get DD to take some length pics in better lighting tomorrow- I just couldn't get it right yesterday (apologies for the dirty mirrors in first pics..you can see I cleaned them halfway through)!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

Your hair looks GREAT!!!  Babysaffy


----------



## Babysaffy (Mar 12, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Your hair looks GREAT!!!  Babysaffy



Aw, thanks!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 25, 2012)

donledo - post your relaxer reveal pics in here so we can all drool over them!

Babysaffy - Beautiful results!


----------



## afrochique (Mar 25, 2012)

This thread makes me want to stop my LT stretches. Beautiful hair all around. I can't wait to post my reveal. (This summer )


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 26, 2012)

So i decided to end my 25 week stretch on Friday. These are the steps i took:

1. I took each braid out (from my 3/4 wig) and detangled carefully.


​ 


​ 
2. I apply my Chi Silk Infusion to each braid and parted my hair into 8  sections (3 in the front, 2 on the bottom and 3 in the middle) 

3. I based my scalp and edges with Vaseline and also applied Vaseline to  the relaxed part of my hair as a protection from the relaxer.

4. I started at the middle of my head, then the nape, then the front  (minus my edges). After applying the relaxer to all sections, i went  back to the parts that already had relaxer in and smoothed the relaxer  into my new growth and then proceed to apply the relaxer to my edges.


​ 
5. I then rinsed the relaxer out of my hair and proceeded to put my  Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor into my hair and left it in for 5 mins 

6. Next i shampoo'd my hair with my Creme of Nature Neutralizing  Shampoo. After the first wash i left the shampoo in my hair for about 5  minutes, rinsed then washed about 4 more times.


​ 
7. I deep conditioned my hair for 45 minutes under heat with my Organic  Root Stimulator Hair Masque (this product is DA BOMB!!!!) along with my  Organic Root Stimulator Replenshing for conditioner.


​ 

​ ​ 
8. After rinsing i applied some Argan Oil and sprayed my Aphogee Green  Tea Reconstructor and left my hair to airdry in a bun over night.
​ 

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
9. In the morning i sprayed my Garnier Frutis Sleek & Shine - Flat  Iron Perfector Straightening Mist and flat ironed my hair on 320  Degrees.


​ 
This was my results.


​ 


I made a promise to myself that i would *NOT* trim my hair until i reach BSL so excuse the ends. 

*Comparison - October 2011 before trim*​ 

​ 

*October 2011 after trim*​ 

​


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2012)

:woohoo: Way to go @trendsetta25 Looks GREEAAATTT!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> :woohoo: Way to go @trendsetta25 Looks GREEAAATTT!!!



@Nix08 thanks!  I'm not too happy with my growth rate . I got like an inch and a half in 5 months.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 26, 2012)

Great results trendsetta25.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 3, 2012)

*subbed*

I will be posting pictures soon, dont think Imma last much longer


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2012)

Um...I keep reading about all of these freshly relaxed heads, but no pics!!! I wanna see ya'lls lovely relaxed hurr!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 7, 2012)

I needed the thread bumped on my phone 
Flat ironed for length check then caruso rollers for the night.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2012)

Nix08 - absolutely stunning!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Mische (Apr 7, 2012)

Love the soft waves Nix08!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking great ladies -

Nix08, gorgeous!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't take self-pics worth nothing. It's all hazy looking but here is my TU and trim result. I didn't length check before my TU but I cut 1inch so I assume I was around the 12inch mark on the length check tee before my trim. As you can see, I need to trim up a bit more to better the appearance of my hemline.

Apr 2012






My length check progress -- http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=26171. I will get dh to snap a better Apr photo before uploading to my blog.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 8, 2012)

Whoo hoo divachyk. Way to go!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2012)

divachyk - lookin' good!  Do I see MBL????


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks ladies! sunnieb yes'um, I suppose I should claim MBL now.


----------



## Mische (Apr 11, 2012)

divachyk Nice! this probably sounds weird, but I love how long your sides are! I want that.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey weekend relaxers!

Don't forget to post your pics!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, all ya'll talmbout you can feel your scalp and your hair is freshly relaxed, but I don't see naih picture!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 13, 2012)

sunnieb, Here ya go!  I relaxed yesterday.
The last picture shows how much growth I've retained since pic was taken 12/19/11.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2012)

xu93texas - Grow on girl!  Look at that retention!  Way to go!


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 14, 2012)

I relaxed yesterday after stretching for 17 wks. I had no one to take my pics so this is the best i could do.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 14, 2012)

TeeSGee - Lookin' good!  Are you BSL?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 14, 2012)

xu93texas,

That is some serious growth retention girl in just under four months!!! Are you a fast grower?  I love your thickness, I know you say your strands are fine but the density is awesome!  I got the short end of the stick; fine and low density and slow growth:-(.  Keep it growing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 14, 2012)

TeeSGee,

Very pretty.


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 14, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @TeeSGee,
> 
> Very pretty.


 
KiWiStyle Thank you.



sunnieb said:


> @TeeSGee - Lookin' good! Are you BSL?


 
Thanks sunnieb.. Yes i'm currently BSL, hopefully i'll be MBL by Dec'12.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2012)

KiWiStyle, Thanks!
I don't think I'm a fast grower. My goal has always been to grow from EL to full SL in 12 months or less. So far, I've grown 4 inches from the initial cut last July and I have 1.5-2 inches left before reaching my goal of full SL. I guess that would be 6 inches in a year. That's average growth. I'm grateful for the length I've retained.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry ladies, this is the only way I knew how to post pictures, I'll figure it out another time.  So finally after a really busy weekend, i'm here to post my post relaxer progress pictures and though my hair isn't as luscious as most heads here it's a significant progress for me.  My ends are very thin because my nape hair is much shorter than the rest of my hair (previous relaxer damage).  I won't trim to even out until my nape hair reaches APL, it's not a big deal because I don't wear my hair out at all.  My nape is just now showing signs of thickening and growth during this last stretch so i'm pleased.  The 1st picture is straight from the salon, the 2nd & 3rd are after I poo'd and wet wrapped, the 4th photo is the same night of my relaxer, I pincurled it for the night and the last photo is my last length check in December, my hair seems fuller back then but it really isn't . My hair has thickened up a lot in this last stretch.   I wore a middle ponytail yesterday and it was swanggn', LOl!  My goal for the year is APL, which is line 4 on my length check shirt.  I think I can get there by next relaxer in July but I won't claim it until the end of the year when I should  be full APL and my nape has grown significantly more.


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks great KiWiStyle .. lovin the shine and the body!   

I'm glad you posted cause now I'll remember to get mine up today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 16, 2012)

Raspberry,  Thank you.  My hair is officially back in a bun until late July-early August.  My left side is slightly thinner and shorter than my right side and the front of my hair is is as well so i'll be really stepping up my game in those areas as well as my nape.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle, 
Simply beautiful, chica! I love the shine and body your curls have. You will be at APL in no time. It looks like you retained those 2 inches since last December. Grow on girl!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 16, 2012)

xu93texas,

Thanks lady!!  As you know this hair thing is hard work but soo worth it.  I am definitely motivated to step up my game even more than before.  I can actually see the rain through the forest now...i'm very excited and pleased.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2012)

looking good ladies!  i'll be in here in another month.


----------



## Mznelly (Apr 19, 2012)

My results...I used the CON Aragan oil relaxer and it seems like it texlaxed my hair  not sure if I'm feeling it. I just started my hair journey in April so I'm still learning the ropes... Beautiful hair ladies


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice Mznelly  Welcome to the board  Your hair is looking great


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2012)

Mznelly - lookin' good!  Congrats on having zero breakage!

Sidenote: you youngins are gonna have to show me how you get those fancy smancy pictures to show up like that.  I love it!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## 757diva (Apr 19, 2012)

Hair was 






now it's this






First pic I just took out my braids then sooo it looked a mess.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2012)

757diva - wow!  What a difference!  Gorgeous! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## 757diva (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks sunnieb. Now if I can only get use to hair being on my neck, I will be fine.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 19, 2012)

msdr This is great place to post that post relaxer hair


----------



## Beebee100 (Apr 19, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Raspberry,  Thank you.  My hair is officially back in a bun until late July-early August.  My left side is slightly thinner and shorter than my right side and the front of my hair is is as well so i'llepwlw be really stepping up my game in those areas as well as my nape.[/QUOTEp


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 19, 2012)

Relaxer update!!! I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress. 3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 to the 12. I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer. I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt). Can't wait!


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Great retention and relaxer results. You'll be at waist length by next month! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 20, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:
			
		

> Relaxer update!!! I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress. 3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 to the 12. I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer. I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt). Can't wait!



Very pretty and great progress. What do you credit for excellent retention? bigbrowneyez


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 20, 2012)

Well my new years resolution was to stry taking a multivitamin daily. Just a regular adult one a day vitamin. Additionally, I kept my hair cornrowed (no extensions) for 90% of the 4.5 months. I just redid them weekly one by one. So minimal manipulation because I didn't have to comb thru my hair in mass when I redid them. So I think the vitamins helped with the growth and the braids helped with the retention. I noticed in the first month of taking the vitamins, my new growth was more than the usual month. They aren't even hair vitamins. Maybe I was deficient is something lol. As far as products, I stuck with Joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner, Aubrey organic GBP for protein dc, Neutrogena Triple moisture leave in mixed with one and only Argan oil. And lots of praying! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2012)

bigbrowneyez - beautiful hair!  You'll be waistlength in no time!

And um, you need to post your workout routine.  I want your arms! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Sanity (Apr 20, 2012)

UPDATE!! 

sorry sunnieb i have been MIA!

I caved and relaxed today my hair is blowdried.. not straightened...


----------



## Toy (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful Beautiful Hair Ladies!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Toy!  Good to see you back around these parts!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2012)

Sanity - fabulous reveal!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 21, 2012)

@bignrowneyez CONGRATS lady!  Beautiful reveal!  I love the curls


----------



## Sanity (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you sunnieb!!


----------



## Toy (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to be back Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 28, 2012)

Bumping for sunnieb reveal!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2012)

bebezazueta -


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm waiting on sunnieb reveal also. This from the person who still hasn't taken pics. LOL


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 28, 2012)

Ladies, please tell me where you all are getting you length-check t-shirts from.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2012)

D.Lisha - I took an old t-shirt and drew lines with a black marker.   My intent was to buy a "real" length check shirt later.  Well it's been 3 years.........


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

D.Lisha i think i got mine from hairliscious.com for like 11 bucks


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 29, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> D.Lisha i think i got mine from hairliscious.com for like 11 bucks



Thanks ladies! 
Imma grab one of those for my next relaxer touch-up. I could use something like it to keep me motivated as this hair journey continues.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 29, 2012)

Great pics! I hope to share some over the next month or so!


----------



## JudithO (Apr 29, 2012)

bigbrowneyez Niccee.... How did you wash and DC in the cornrows?


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 29, 2012)

Pics of my relaxer tonight - 

Pre-relaxer @ 15 weeks post:







Freshly relaxed:


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2012)

sunnieb, great progress. I can tell you achieved some length and your hemline thickened up also. Yay!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 29, 2012)

sunnieb it does look a lot longer/thicker ends.  wish I could see the numbers tho lol


----------



## Mische (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful hair @sunnieb! It is definitely thicker. The shrinkage is something else lol


----------



## Mische (Apr 29, 2012)

Just finished relaxing my hair after 13 week stretch. I feel like it isn't much longer but it filled in a little? I'm attaching this pic by phone which I've never done before so apologies in advance if it's huge.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 29, 2012)

sunnieb you are really growing and thickening up nicely lady!

Mische you are almost bootay length!  Congrats!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2012)

Mische looking good lady!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 29, 2012)

Mische - Gimme that hair!!!


----------



## Mische (Apr 29, 2012)

Aw, thank you ladies!!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2012)

sunnieb and Mische looking really good ladies


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2012)

...lurking...


----------



## sunnieb (May 21, 2012)

^^^^Me too! 

Too many stretchers around here!  I want more reveals!!!!


----------



## girl85 (May 21, 2012)

I'm a lurker, but I've just recently re-relaxed from having natural hair. Before 5-5-12, my last relaxer was 12-17-2009. I did a virgin relaxer with Silk elements mild. I will try to stretch at least 6 months, but if I get too tired, I'll make it every 4 months. I transitioned for 1 year and 8 months so I think I can make it 6 months-1 year.


----------



## VK1K (May 21, 2012)

girl85 said:
			
		

> I'm a lurker, but I've just recently re-relaxed from having natural hair. Before 5-5-12, my last relaxer was 12-17-2009. I did a virgin relaxer with Silk elements mild. I will try to stretch at least 6 months, but if I get too tired, I'll make it every 4 months. I transitioned for 1 year and 8 months so I think I can make it 6 months-1 year.



so pretty, love the layers!


----------



## girl85 (May 21, 2012)

VK1K Thanks!


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2012)

Pretty hair girl85!


----------



## sunnieb (May 22, 2012)

girl85 - gorgeous!


----------



## Mische (May 22, 2012)

Your hair looks great girl85! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

Very lovely girl85


----------



## girl85 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

I hope to be doing a reveal in the next few weeks!


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

We'll wait not so patiently gabulldawg


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> We'll wait not so patiently gabulldawg



I'm trying to decide whether to stretch a little longer or just relax.  I'm about almost 3 months post and don't know if I want to go another month or even do a double stretch (6 months ). At this point I'm trying to decide whether it will help or hurt my hair more to stretch. It's hard for me to figure that out.


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

gabulldawg are you experiencing any breakage?  If not, and you're enjoying your hair still then I suggest to stretch until you no longer want to and when the mood strikes you go for it


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> gabulldawg are you experiencing any breakage?  If not, and you're enjoying your hair still then I suggest to stretch until you no longer want to and when the mood strikes you go for it



Well I'm always shedding a lot.  I'm thinking it's just shedding and not breakage, but I can never tell for sure.  I'm also not really enjoying my hair.  when I straighten it and get the roots good and straight my hair looks fab, but it doesn't take much for my roots to revert, especially since I'm getting better about working out. So straight styles don't last long. I did a wet bun yesterday, which was okay, but it wasn't fab or anything.  I'm over twistouts/braidouts right now, so I don't want to do those. Also not feeling rollersets at the moment. I guess the problem is what I should do with my hair while trying to stretch and still look cute and not feel like a frump.  I know I can't use heat daily and won't.


----------



## Loving (May 23, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Well I'm always shedding a lot.  I'm thinking it's just shedding and not breakage, but I can never tell for sure.  I'm also not really enjoying my hair.  when I straighten it and get the roots good and straight my hair looks fab, but it doesn't take much for my roots to revert, especially since I'm getting better about working out. So straight styles don't last long. I did a wet bun yesterday, which was okay, but it wasn't fab or anything.  I'm over twistouts/braidouts right now, so I don't want to do those. Also not feeling rollersets at the moment. I guess the problem is what I should do with my hair while trying to stretch and still look cute and not feel like a frump.  I know I can't use heat daily and won't.


 gabulldawg Girl, if I was going through all a dat, I would just relax!


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Well I'm always shedding a lot.  I'm thinking it's just shedding and not breakage, but I can never tell for sure.  I'm also not really enjoying my hair.  when I straighten it and get the roots good and straight my hair looks fab, but it doesn't take much for my roots to revert, especially since I'm getting better about working out. So straight styles don't last long. I did a wet bun yesterday, which was okay, but it wasn't fab or anything.  I'm over twistouts/braidouts right now, so I don't want to do those. Also not feeling rollersets at the moment. *I guess the problem is what I should do with my hair while trying to stretch and still look cute and not feel like a frump.*  I know I can't use heat daily and won't.


 
This right here!!!  I always struggle with my desire to stretch and my desire to look what I think it presentable....my only solution which lasts about 2 weeks is to do a side part and a flat twist along the hairline...but then it looks juvenile on me I feel so I can only do that for so long...I say take it day by day....


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

Loving said:


> gabulldawg Girl, if I was going through all a dat, I would just relax!



 You are so right. I'm ready to get my swang back and have my hair looking like yours.  Your pic just sent me over the edge I think.  I think I am going home again this weekend for a wedding and I may just have my mom do my touch ups. I usually do my own, but it gets really rough when I have this much new growth.  She will probably lecture me again like she has in the past.  She doesn't quite understand the concept of stretching.


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

gabulldawg I agree with Loving.....I've decided that if you do your relaxer prep and relaxer properly then 8-12 weeks is more than sufficient


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, ladies. Well I think my decision has been made.  I will try to hold out to have my mom do my touchup this weekend, but if I can't hold out I will be doing it before then.  Guess i should stop scratching and start prepping.


----------



## Loving (May 23, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> You are so right. I'm ready to get my swang back and have my hair looking like yours.  Your pic just sent me over the edge I think.


 
gabulldawg Aww...you made me blush. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 23, 2012)

Nix08 your hair is gorgeous as well!  i'm a little intimidated to post in here lol.


----------



## Loving (May 23, 2012)

@gabulldawg you should come over to the 2012 Relaxed Buddy Thread as well!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606681


----------



## Nix08 (May 23, 2012)

gabulldawg Thx...like Loving said post away we're a happy relaxed bunch


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2012)

Hey Ladies; I am going to lurk in your the relaxed threads as well. Will offer any help I can.


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

JJamiah -- that's what I'm talking about lady. Come help us out.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 24, 2012)

Hey, ladies! I self-relaxed last night using the Creme of Nature Argan Oil no-lye relaxer kit. Overall I'm very happy with the results, but am underwhelmed with the progress.  Anyway, I'm attaching a few pics of my hair after I blow-dried and flat ironed it. My goals are to get to BSL and thicken up my hair a little bit by December 2012. Then I plan to get a trim to even up my hair in the back.

I would really appreciate some tips on improving overall thickness and length. I'm thinking about doing wash n goes (scrunching) this summer to reduce heat and improve overall health. Any other tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## -PYT (May 24, 2012)

gabulldawg I'd suggest doing more roller setting rather than blow drying and flat ironing. I started doing that towards the end of my relaxing days and noticed more retention. Less flat ironing meant less damaged ends and the curls from my roller sets meant less overall manipulation.


----------



## divachyk (May 24, 2012)

agree with @-PYT but if you are unable to rollerset without causing excessive breakage, you might should try your hand at hair drying.


----------



## Nix08 (May 24, 2012)

I second air drying and will also suggest finger combing/detangling for retention....your hair looks fantastic  I see you wasted no time getting that TU


----------



## gabulldawg (May 24, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I second air drying and will also suggest finger combing/detangling for retention....your hair looks fantastic  I see you wasted no time getting that TU



 Yeah I couldn't take it anymore. DH was looking at me all crazy cuz I was doing my hair at 11 something at night.  I just hate when new growth gets out of control.  But I feel so much better now!   I'm looking into finding my perfect product(s) for a wash n go. I am planning on sticking to those and some rollersets. Maybe throw in some twistouts every now and then. I definitely want to cut back on heat and hope for some more dramatic results at next touch up. I am happy with the overall health of my hair. My ends seem to be in good shape. I dust when I see the need. I also am happy with the bounce of my hair. Just want to get it longer, stronger, and thicker.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 24, 2012)

girl85

Oh my!! Your natural curls are soooooooo freaking ke-yuuuute!!!


----------



## girl85 (May 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz thanks! They were, but it was too much maintenance for me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (May 25, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> agree with @-PYT but if you are unable to rollerset without causing excessive breakage, you might should try your hand at hair drying.



I agree.  I tried rollersetting but I lost way too much hair due to breakage.  The manipulation was a bit much for my fine strands and over processed ends.  I airdry 100% of the time.


----------



## sunnieb (May 31, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers!  Post those "after" pics ladies!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2012)

I am currently 12 weeks post in my pic. Will be relaxing at the end of June for my next length check since Dec.


----------



## AudraChanell (Jun 1, 2012)

I am due to touchup any day now and I'll post pics when I do


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 1, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am currently 12 weeks post in my pic. Will be relaxing at the end of June for my next length check since Dec.



OMG!  Your hair is SUCH an inspiration! I'd love to get to your length! Thanks for sharing your pic!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2012)

gabulldawg

Thanks!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am currently 12 weeks post in my pic. Will be relaxing at the end of June for my next length check since Dec.


 

Dang!  Look at your hair....omg!  Gorgeous!  How long do you normally stretch?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2012)

janeemat

Thanks! I usually stretch between 14 to 16 weeks.


----------



## girl85 (Jun 1, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz
Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 1, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am currently 12 weeks post in my pic. Will be relaxing at the end of June for my next length check since Dec.



pre_medicalrulz Crazy question warning!  What did site or program did you use to put the line on your pic? I tried doing it on photobucket and the line was a mes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2012)

girl85 THANKS!

Ms. Tiki

It's one of the edit features in my album on my laptop.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 1, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @girl85 THANKS!
> 
> @Ms. Tiki
> 
> It's one of the edit features in my album on my laptop.




Glad I asked! I would've never thought about using paint under my accessories. Made a perfect line for my waist.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 2, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Glad I asked! I would've never thought about using paint under my accessories. Made a perfect line for my waist.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LOL!! I'm glad you found it!


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 2, 2012)

I like lurk in this thread and I'm not even relaxed.
Purrty hair ladies...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 2, 2012)

Skiggle    YOUR SIGGY IS FUNNY as HEyall   

You had me wake up my husband that right there is a trip LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 15, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers!

Post your freshly relaxed pics ladies!


----------



## lilpooky (Jun 16, 2012)

June 2011





June 2012


----------



## Sanity (Jun 16, 2012)

lilpooky wonderful progress!!! WHOOT WHOOT!! LOL!!


----------



## Amcd (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow lilpooky. Nice retention!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 16, 2012)

lilpooky - Look at that retention!  Great job!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 16, 2012)

Relaxed today. My previous relax date was March 24th








This was taken today




I really need a trim


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^Lookin' good!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2012)

i gave myself a touch up yesterday.  here is a pic from this morning. i used Mizani Butter Blends in medium. i love that relaxer.  oh they lied about the smell, but i love how my hair felt after i rinsed and shampooed.  it didn't make my hair feel dry at all.

this is April 2012 touchup







this is June 2012 touchup


----------



## JudithO (Jun 16, 2012)

lilpooky Common now, you know you can't share those pictures without the reggie??


----------



## lilpooky (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks @sunnieb @Sanity and @Amcd 



judy4all said:


> @lilpooky Common now, you know you can't share those pictures without the reggie??


 
Gotcha!  Here's my regimen.

Pre-poo with heat for 30-45 min before every wash (including co-wash).
Shampoo 1x a week.
Co Wash 1x a week.
Clarify Shampoo 2x a month
Protein Treatment when needed.
DC with heat for 30 min 1x a week
ACV rinse when needed.
Moisturize and seal daily.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 16, 2012)

shortdub78 - Beautiful results!

What's with the Mizani smell?  Is it bad?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> shortdub78 - Beautiful results!
> 
> What's with the Mizani smell?  Is it bad?



thank you!  

i bought the one that is suppose to smell better and it smelled very strong (relaxer strong) when i took the lid off, but my hair doesn't have that relaxer smell.  it didn't burn either.  but i based my scalp well.  i took me 30-40 mins to base my scalp.  so i guess it served it's purpose?


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 17, 2012)

Did a touch up and major corrective late in the week to go from texlaxed to straight. 

The first picture is from this time last year (between SL and APL) before I took the plunge to texlax. The second picture is from today (between APL and BSL) -  3 days post. The length is unbelievable as it's never been this long before.


----------



## Mische (Jun 17, 2012)

caliscurls your thickness is lovely! Great progress, too. Post that regimen!

shortdub78 Glad you liked the results from Mizani BB Medium/Regular. I will never ever switch relaxers it's so good. It's funny you mention the smell of it though because I like it.  No lie, the lid of my tub slipped the other day while I was moving it to another spot and I thought the whiff was so nice. Yeah... I'm weird.


----------



## Sanity (Jun 17, 2012)

@shortdub sunnieb I caved in and relaxed yesterday as well but I will have pics later today!!! I could not stand the tangles any longer!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sanity said:


> @shortdub sunnieb I caved in and relaxed yesterday as well but I will have pics later today!!! I could not stand the tangles any longer!!



i can't wait to see them!  we will still be on the same schedule together!  what relaxer did you use?


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't have a "before" shot, but the pic in my siggy is my post-relaxer shot. I'm 1 week post.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> I don't have a "before" shot, but the pic in my siggy is my post-relaxer shot. I'm 1 week post.



very nice!  what was your relaxer process?  what did relaxer did you use?

i am really digging the Butter Blends.  my hair doesn't have that thin bone straight look and feel to it, but it did get it straight.  i hate i had to relax it myself.  i was pressed for time to allow somebody else to do it.

i need to read some more threads on self relaxing.  i am in such a rush to get the relaxer on and to smooth it out in enough time, so i don't over process.  i get sloppy with it too.  i want to be more neater, but quicker.  that is my issue.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 17, 2012)

Mische

For the last half of 2011 my regimen was extremely simple:
- 1x month henna, blow dry, and flat iron using the silken child leave in (great detangler for me) and chi silk infusion.
- wear my hair down for 1 week, then the rest of the month in a banana clip.
- daily for weeks 2-4, moisturize (NTM) and seal (Chi silk infusion) nightly and place in 1 large flexi-rod on the top of my head. Morning, shake out and put in a banana clip.
- S&D only, no trims. NO combing whatsoever except that 1x a month before the henna.

2012
At first I thought I didn't have any heat damage (was flat ironing on 400) but then realized about 1-2 months ago that damage was slowing creeping up on me and spreading like a virus. 

So, I've been going back and forth...between my original and co-washing regularly. First time I tried co-washing for a few weeks it created more issues. Before I did the major corrective I had it down and figured out my problem was product and technique. 

Now that it's straight, I'm going to attempt to stick to co-washing, air drying, buns and braid-outs. The flat iron will be saved for when I dust every 2 months with the Split-Ender, which I love. I refuse to trim or even up my hair and used it for the first time Friday - I believe the hype now!


----------



## Sanity (Jun 17, 2012)

@shortdub78 I used Africa's Best with Organic Conditioning in Regular.. It was on sale at Walmart (I need a e-spanking!!) I did not make it past 12 mins including application time before I rinsed it out It was burning so bad!! Back to my ORS in regular (LESSON LEARNED)

shortdub78
I see that you made APL!!  CoNgrats!! Imagine where you will be by Dec!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful results ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice results ladies -


----------



## divachyk (Jun 19, 2012)

Back to APL -- through blood, sweat and tears, I decided health over length.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2012)

divachyk, 
Your hair is beautiful, thick and it looks very healthy.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 19, 2012)

divachyk It looks pretty! 


OK, so no relaxer tonight. I went for a 5 mile walk and my scalp is soaked. I hope it dries by the am so I can go ahead and texlax before I run the bridges tomorrow night.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 19, 2012)

divachyk - beautiful!

What happened?  What caused your setback?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 19, 2012)

A combination of things @sunnieb - underprocessed hair (2010), tangle teezer (2011), matted locks that I chopped (2011). I held out for about 9 months, nursing the hemline, cutting slowly. The chopped locks it what sealed the deal despite the other things mentioned. That caused the major blow to the hemline. I hid the damage well but it got to a point where I could no longer hide the thinning hemline because the strands left behind were weak and continued to break off, thus thinning the hemline more and more by day.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 19, 2012)

divachyk - sorry to hear about that!  Your hair looks great though!  I agree with you.  I'd cut in a minute rather than hold on to bad ends.


----------



## Mische (Jun 20, 2012)

divachyk Sorry about the setback but your hair looks gorgeous. Those ends are thicker than a mug!! Your length will be back in no time with healthy ends to boot.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 20, 2012)

divachyk absolutely gorgeous with thickness & a hemline that's luscious!  I am still growing out these short layers and been cutting gradually for the past year while maintaining at BSL/MBL.  I'm ready to blunt cut to a little past APL & grow from there. You've inspired me. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 20, 2012)

Ladies, you made a seemingly depressing situation turn positive. I thank you all for the compliments. It really has help to lift my spirits. Chopping was emotional (I didn't cry but I was not jumping for joy either). Relaxed ladies rock!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 20, 2012)

divachyk

Confession: I've been thinking of trimming back to APL myself. 

I'm going to re-access my ends after my next relaxer in August, but if they aren't up to snuff _snip! snip!_ they go!  I'll get back on a bunning regimen for a year or so while they recover.  I won't be jumping for joy, but I want ends that look like yours.

Now if my ends look decent, I might go on a bunning regimen for a few months.  I'll see in August.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 20, 2012)

DivaChyk- Your hair is gorgeous from roots to ends! You made your decision to cut rather than a stylist deciding for you. Please show us some of your protective styles when you get a chance!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 20, 2012)

sunnieb, while I reached for my hair once or twice today to find the length wasn't there, it sure looks better. So with that, I'm embracing what I called yesterday as the "countdown to trim down". I learned a valuable lesson during the past 9 months. Holding on to aging ends will worsen the shaft if not resolved quickly.

tenderheaded, thank you so much. I'll show you all some styles. I'm letting my hair swang for a few but the buns will be back soon.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 21, 2012)

@divachyk - I sought out your post about how your touch-up went on Tuesday.  I'm sorry that it was an emotional day for you - I understand perfectly as I've had to loose 3 inches in the last 6 months.

Trust me, your hair thanks you for the trim.  Now you can maintain healthier ends as you grow back your length.

You have a beautiful head of hair...you're definitely one of my inspirations!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 21, 2012)

divachyk,
I love your hair but I'm now discouraged.  Your full, thick beautiful APL hair has me thinking how far I am from APL now.  My hair is nothing like yours and so many here that are APL already.  I have a lot of work to do.  

But, you've also encouraged me in another way.  I know one day I'll have to trim back to full SL because my nape is much shorter than the rest of my hair.  My nape was over processed, dry and badly broken from my pre-LHCF days so my hemline is very see through.  I want to achieve APL first just to see what that feels like.  I know it'll be difficult to cut inches off at one time but I know it has to be done, I can't wear my hair straight because of it.  

Congratulations on your decision, it was a brave one!


----------



## Loving (Jun 21, 2012)

divachyk your hair looks great!!! It's so thick and healthy!


----------



## JudithO (Jun 21, 2012)

Getting a relaxer n trim tomorrow.. Almost 15 weeks post.. Never stretching this long again... Did it to get thru my first trimester... But even though I should be a lil past my BSB I'll be getting a trim... Breakage and shedding galore during the last couple of weeks.. smh...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Ladies, you made a seemingly depressing situation turn positive. I thank you all for the compliments. It really has help to lift my spirits. Chopping was emotional (I didn't cry but I was not jumping for joy either). Relaxed ladies rock!



divachyk your hair is gorgeous! It we be grown out again soon trust me


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you ladies --


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> divachyk,
> I love your hair but I'm now discouraged.  Your full, thick beautiful APL hair has me thinking how far I am from APL now.  My hair is nothing like yours and so many here that are APL already.  I have a lot of work to do.
> 
> But, you've also encouraged me in another way.  I know one day I'll have to trim back to full SL because my nape is much shorter than the rest of my hair.  My nape was over processed, dry and badly broken from my pre-LHCF days so my hemline is very see through.  I want to achieve APL first just to see what that feels like.  I know it'll be difficult to cut inches off at one time but I know it has to be done, I can't wear my hair straight because of it.
> ...


KiWiStyle - TY. My longest layer was at WL so chopping back to APL was like whoa.  I hate to admit this but my full hemlined APL hair does look better than my see through MBL in some areas and WL in others. My goal is to keep the hemline manicured going forward to avoid big chops such as this. I prefer to stall my length to maintain health (or that's what I say now, check up with me in a year to see if I still feel this way ).


----------



## JudithO (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's mine. Relaxed with Mizani's sensitive scalp.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 22, 2012)

judy4all - Lovely results!  The curls are so cute!


----------



## Mische (Jun 22, 2012)

judy4all love the shine! It came out great


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2012)

very pretty judy4all


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gorgeous judy4all  Looks so healthy!!


----------



## Lurkee (Jun 23, 2012)

judy4all, Did you self relax? Your curls are really pretty. I love the health of your hair too.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 23, 2012)

Lurkee said:


> @judy4all, Did you self relax? Your curls are really pretty. I love the health of your hair too.



Lurkee 

Thanks... Nope @ Self relaxing.... Went to a shop.... I couldn't dare after 3months without relaxing... lol...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

judy4all
lovely results! i am really digging the curls!  how did your stylist handle 3 months of new growth?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle

your hair is so pretty and you will make APL this year.  you should just dust as you go.  don't wait to until you get to APL.  i dust like nobody's business.  my hair has been through hell and back.  i have already had to cut 3 inches off this year.  i refuse to do that again, so i just dust frequently.  this way, it's not really effecting my length.

i haven't put on my length check shirt in so long.  i got discouraged after i had to trim off 2 inches.  your ponytail is like hitting the 3!  that's great!  plus you have a really nice reggie and you are good with protective styling.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 23, 2012)

shortdub78

I cornrowed the hair the week of my relaxer... to stretch the roots... I took it out the morning before I did the hair, and my eyes were still watery when she was parting the hair to base my scalp.. lol... Hence why she used the no-lye Mizani... she wasn't confident I could handle anything lye in my hair...


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 9, 2012)

Had my TU last Thursday, here's my results. I was underprocessed (you can tell at the roots ) but @KiWiStyle gives me hope that I can work with it.

The stylist gave me a long overdue trim..  .5"-1" - not sure if I can claim APL anymore but I'm still pleased. My length in the front has caught up with the back.

My stylist loves the to grease me up after a TU and I can't wait to wash tonight and get some thickness back lol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

Raspberry,

I can still see the thickness thru the grease, lol.  You my dear are APL, claim it!!  I can't wait to feel my scalp again .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> your hair is so pretty and you will make APL this year.  you should just dust as you go.  don't wait to until you get to APL.  i dust like nobody's business.  my hair has been through hell and back.  i have already had to cut 3 inches off this year.  i refuse to do that again, so i just dust frequently.  this way, it's not really effecting my length.
> 
> i haven't put on my length check shirt in so long.  i got discouraged after i had to trim off 2 inches.  your ponytail is like hitting the 3!  that's great!  plus you have a really nice reggie and you are good with protective styling.



Thanks shortdub78!  I'm sorry, I'm just now seeing this.  You're right, I've decided to trim my thin and see thru ends with my next relaxer next month, that way I won't hate myself for having to trim after I reach APL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle - TY. My longest layer was at WL so chopping back to APL was like whoa.  I hate to admit this but my full hemlined APL hair does look better than my see through MBL in some areas and WL in others. My goal is to keep the hemline manicured going forward to avoid big chops such as this. I prefer to stall my length to maintain health (or that's what I say now, check up with me in a year to see if I still feel this way ).



divachyk,

You are soo brave!!  I'll be paying very close attention to you and your progress, you will do great...again.  I've noticed a pattern of you ladies with long thick hair; all of you cut first when starting your hhj, this was my biggest mistake.  Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle, I didn't cut when I first started either. That is a great idea though, that way all troubled ends are chopped and you're starting with a healthy canvas.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2012)

Raspberry,

Love it, girl! Your hair is beautiful.  You did a great job with the TU.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle - TY. My longest layer was at WL so chopping back to APL was like whoa.  I hate to admit this but my full hemlined APL hair does look better than my see through MBL in some areas and WL in others. My goal is to keep the hemline manicured going forward to avoid big chops such as this. I prefer to stall my length to maintain health (or that's what I say now, check up with me in a year to see if I still feel this way ).



divachyk - quoting you for emphasis!

I really wish I'd paid attention and chopped in January instead of June.  Now, a week doesn't go by without me checking my hemline.  I can already see that I need to take off another 1/2 when I relax next month.

And my hair hangs so much better!  My longest layer was MBL, but I don't miss it at all!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks KiWiStyle and @xu93texas!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 16, 2012)

Bumping...

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Jul 16, 2012)

I touched up. My results are in my siggy. BSL here I come!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2012)

Bumping....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 22, 2012)

I relaxed at 20 weeks...and trim


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I relaxed at 20 weeks...and trim



Niiicccee! I'm hoping that at the end of 2013 my hair looks exactly like that.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I relaxed at 20 weeks...and trim
> 
> View attachment 160961


 
Beautiful results!  You inspire me to keep wearing my wigs!! You've retained a lot of hair!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I relaxed at 20 weeks...and trim
> 
> View attachment 160961



gorgeous!!! So you have been growing with wigs?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 22, 2012)

caliscurls Thank you!  Im sure it'll look even better! 

xu93texas  Thank you! Wigs have been miracle workers for me right now. Do it! Do it! 

gabulldawg Yes ma'am.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I relaxed at 20 weeks...and trim
> 
> View attachment 160961[/QUOTE
> 
> Excellent progress! Congrats on your success!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 22, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> gorgeous!!! So you have been growing with wigs?





xu93texas said:


> Beautiful results!  You inspire me to keep wearing my wigs!! You've retained a lot of hair!





caliscurls said:


> Niiicccee! I'm hoping that at the end of 2013 my hair looks exactly like that.





tenderheaded said:


> pre_medicalrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I relaxed at 20 weeks...and trim
> ...


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 26, 2012)

Bumping

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm currently about two months post and am thinking that I will relax this weekend. I usually touch up every three months, but I think my wig regiment has given me a lot of good growth over the past month. I can't comb through my roots once I sweat them out.  I hate that feeling, so I will more than likely just cut this stretch short, unless I decide to go back to the wig regimen. I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 15, 2012)

Bumping again so I can add my pics on Friday! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait to peep your reveal sunnieb.


----------



## Babysaffy (Aug 19, 2012)

Taken this morning- I relaxed on Wednesday, at 12 weeks post. This used to be my usual amount of time between relaxers until I did a one 10 month stretch and then a couple of 6 month stretches during and after my 2010 pregnancy. 

I'm a little disappointed that I still don't seem to be BSL but I trimmed after my last relaxer and it's looking more even this time so won't need to. Hopefully I'll be there by early 2013.

My jet black colour has faded and I'm planning to use a semi permanent colour in two weeks time, am desperate switch it up for summer and colour which is why I decided to relax when I could have stretched longer. My regrowth was also getting sweated out and reverting quickly with this hot weather and humidity we're now having in the UK.

I think I'll try and stretch another 3 months until November then try and stretch 6 months over winter until May if I can! 

Now I just need to decide which L'Oreal Casting colour I'm going to use this time! I'm thinking Plum but may go for something more red or maybe Chocolate..


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2012)

You hair looks fantastic Babysaffy

sunnieb today is sunday, well past friday...I'm just saying


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2012)

Nix08 & divachyk - Alright Alright!   I'm sizing the pics now!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's my pre-relaxer pic from Friday.  I was 1 day shy of being 16 weeks post:







Here's my pic from this morning.  I slept in a loose bun, so I have a slight curl on the ends.

I'm so excited because even with my mini-chop, I'm only about 1/2 inch away from being BSL again! 







Ignore the numbers, I think it's about time for me to retire this number shirt!  I can never get the lines to line up the same!


----------



## Fyne (Aug 19, 2012)

Sunnib Lovely results! All that shrinkage was hiding your length 

Babysaffy I'm loving your hair! and I feel you on this heat.... not sure when to end my stretch


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 19, 2012)

Babysaffy - gorgeous results and your ends look magnificent!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous reveals Babysaffy and sunnieb!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm supposed to relax tomorrow night to make it 3 days since I DCed, but I dint know if I'll hold out...


----------



## Babysaffy (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Nix08, sunnieb,fyne & divachyk!

Sunnieb your hair looks great too!


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi! Happy Sunday.  I relaxed today and here are some pics.  The shorter one was at 25 wks.,and the others are my resullts.  My hair is still a little damp, but I am happy with the results- 3 inches of new growth- I have you ladies and YT to thank.  After an illness 4 years ago, I did not think my hair would grow back from neck length. Thank the Lord and it will get better Thanks again!
The yellow and blue shirts show my relaxer back in February. White is second relaxer of the year.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2012)

karenjoe - check out post #610


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 21, 2012)

spinny: the relaxer................ 


very pretty..... this week end I will start myfotki  or trying to figure out how to post photos


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 21, 2012)

8/18/2012 touch up and here are my pics


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pics from last nights relaxer, I'm a surely making my way to BSL


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2012)

sunnieb sweetypoo705 PinkSunshine77 Onhergrind09 
WOW ladies you are looking fantastic  Such beautiful hair


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb sweetypoo705 PinkSunshine77 Onhergrind09
> WOW ladies you are looking fantastic  Such beautiful hair



 Thank you


----------



## Monaleezza (Aug 22, 2012)

"QUOTE Nix08 bride91501 thank you!  Yall are just so sweet!  I'm blushing n stuff. I love roller setting and if I live near y'all, I'll be happy to do it for free.   I live in louisiana by the way."

@bebezazueta How do you do your curls? With what rollers & what product?  They are truly beautiful.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

I suck at self-pics. Maybe I can get dh to take better ones tomorrow and I re-post. Plus, the random piece of lint in the photos is driving me nuts. But for now, here goes....


----------



## JeterCrazed (Aug 25, 2012)

^^^ Mercy, Lawd....


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk - gorgeous!  I think the two of us will make it back to full BSL by Christmas! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk

Your hair looks so moisturized and yummy!!! 
I just wanna put my face in it!


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I suck at self-pics. Maybe I can get dh to take better ones tomorrow and I re-post. Plus, the random piece of lint in the photos is driving me nuts. But for now, here goes....


 
Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I suck at self-pics. Maybe I can get dh to take better ones tomorrow and I re-post. Plus, the random piece of lint in the photos is driving me nuts. But for now, here goes....



Your ends.....ugh I'm drooling....your ends are so beautiful!!!!!

Note to self. Stay on top of your dusting....


----------



## havilland (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm in here stalking yall.......looks good ladies!

sunnieb i love this thread....even though i am transitioning, i still love to drool over freshly relaxed hair.  nice work ladies!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2012)

My dear divachyk that's beyond gorgeous


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

You ladies always put a smile on my face!!!! Thank you, all!

sunnieb! Let's go get it (BSL by Christmas).


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Your hair looks so moisturized and yummy!!!
> I just wanna put my face in it!





JeterCrazed said:


> ^^^ Mercy, Lawd....





sunnieb said:


> @divachyk - gorgeous!  I think the two of us will make it back to full BSL by Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF





baddison said:


> Wow! Beautiful!!





trendsetta25 said:


> Your ends.....ugh I'm drooling....your ends are so beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Note to self. Stay on top of your dusting....





Nix08 said:


> My dear @divachyk that's beyond gorgeous





havilland said:


> i'm in here stalking yall.......looks good ladies!
> 
> @sunnieb i love this thread....even though i am transitioning, i still love to drool over freshly relaxed hair.  nice work ladies!



Thank you ladies!!!!!!

trendsetta25, My hair got extremely jacked up from being unwilling to trim/cut/dust. Never again.


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thank you ladies!!!!!!
> 
> @trendsetta25, My hair got extremely jacked up from being unwilling to trim/cut/dust. Never again.


 
I agree with you.  I got a serious cut that put me back to APL( barely...erplexed), but my ends DO look and feel a lot better.  I have this upside-down V shape thats driving me nuts, but I will just continue to trim as it grows, and hopefully it will go away.

So, here's my reveal.  A lot shorter, and this shot is still wet with Giovanni Direct LeaveIN, and Dabur Vatika Coconut oil.  Nothing else, not dried or straightened out yet, either. Two flat twists on each side, getting ready to air dry.

If there's a BSL Challenge for 2013, please point me to the link!!  Thanks.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

baddison, there is a BSL challenge but I am not actively participating. You, me, sunnieb and other relaxed ladies cheering each other on is enough for me. Sunnie may have the link. Baddison, real talk, my hair was doing something similar but the thinner area kept breaking and I ended up with an ugly hemline, angled from right (short/thin) to left (longer/thick). If I could do it all over, I would have chopped sooner and maybe saved some of my length before my hemline started to erode so badly. Are you getting breakage in the thinner area? If no, then you should be good.


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @baddison, there is a BSL challenge but I am not actively participating. You, me, @sunnieb and other relaxed ladies cheering each other on is enough for me. Sunnie may have the link. Baddison, real talk, my hair was doing something similar but the thinner area kept breaking and I ended up with an ugly hemline, angled from right (short/thin) to left (longer/thick). If I could do it all over, I would have chopped sooner and maybe saved some of my length before my hemline started to erode so badly. Are you getting breakage in the thinner area? If no, then you should be good.


 
@*divachyk *
Not getting breakage anymore, but I had the same exact situation. I keep holding on, thinking the hair would autocorrect itself. Sadly, autocorrect is for keyboards only!!erplexed That's what led to my massive 2-inch cut back to APL. I'm pretty sure I was BSL before I cut...but the ends are now the healthiest they've been. Beliveve it or not, the V looks a lot better then my previous shots. Apparently it is growning but just at a slower pace. I will definitely be evening it all out as the growth progresses! Thanks for being candid!!!


----------



## beauti (Aug 25, 2012)

*divachyk absolutely gorgeous!*


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

baddison you're welcome. I just am trying to ensure no one makes the same mistake I did. I love your example re: auto correct. I held on thinking the same but unfortunately it didn't happen. Lesson learned.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk Looking good over there ma'am!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk all I have to say is - gorgeous!!!


----------



## Loving (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk just gorgeous!


----------



## Babysaffy (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I suck at self-pics. Maybe I can get dh to take better ones tomorrow and I re-post. Plus, the random piece of lint in the photos is driving me nuts. But for now, here goes....



So lovely, thick and shiny! Gorgeous


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> divachyk Looking good over there ma'am!





caliscurls said:


> divachyk all I have to say is - gorgeous!!!





beauti said:


> *divachyk absolutely gorgeous!*





Loving said:


> divachyk just gorgeous!





Babysaffy said:


> So lovely, thick and shiny! Gorgeous



Ladies -- you're so sweet. Thank you for the lovely comments.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 25, 2012)

divachyk
baddison

Yes, ladies autocorrect is an awesome example.  The thing is, I'm not afraid to cut my hair.  I was cutting, but I wasn't paying attention to how I was cutting.  After about a year, my lazy trimming habit caught up to me.  Cutting back to APL had to be done and I'm reaping the benefits already!  I have a small section that is BSL! Not claiming BSL, until my hemline gets there though! 

I will always check my hemline before and after I trim to make sure everything is on track.  I cut so much last month that I won't have to cut again til December.

Not sure if there's a BSL 2013 challenge.  I'll just stick with ya'll!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

sunnieb -- I'm don't have any BSL layers yet. I'm a true APL. 

Ladies, dh snapped a photo in direct sunlight so this one is a little better than the one from yesterday. My ringlet curls from yesterday are no more since it was hot as heck today and I actually wore my hair out for once (mark it down, doesn't happen often). 

I'm claiming the 6inch mark but if I tug, I'm at 7. I'll be conservative. My last TU (9 weeks ago), I was at the 5inch mark. I'm pleased. 







ETA: a few more....


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 25, 2012)

@divachyk - Great pics!

The thing I'm noticing is that on me, APL is so close to BSL.  I remember that it took me forever to get to APL from SL!  Now, getting to BSL is easy now that I'm working with past APL hair.

I said all that to say.....

You look like you're a kiss away from BSL to me lady.  Yes, you're full APL, but BSL is just _riiiiight_ there!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok ok ok sunnieb, you drive a hard bargain. I'll take that I'm just a kiss away.  You giving me the big head and what not.


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 26, 2012)

everybody's hair is soo pretty & straight


here's my new growth.....http://public.fotki.com/karenjoe/


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk - Great pics!
> 
> The thing I'm noticing is that on me, APL is so close to BSL.  I remember that it took me forever to get to APL from SL!  Now, getting to BSL is easy now that I'm working with past APL hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2012)

sunnieb, divachyk -Beautiful results, gorgeous hair!


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> sunnieb -- I'm don't have any BSL layers yet. I'm a true APL.
> 
> Ladies, dh snapped a photo in direct sunlight so this one is a little better than the one from yesterday. My ringlet curls from yesterday are no more since it was hot as heck today and I actually wore my hair out for once (mark it down, doesn't happen often).
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Girl you got me drooling over here.. lol


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I suck at self-pics. Maybe I can get dh to take better ones tomorrow and I re-post. Plus, the random piece of lint in the photos is driving me nuts. But for now, here goes....



Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Successful relaxer




Steam straightened side



Instyled side


Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 29, 2012)

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Successful relaxer
> 
> Steam straightened side
> 
> ...



Did you Texlax?


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have some pics in my thread but I will post here too. I relaxed last week. I haven't flatironed yet, but I think I will for this weekend and then I will be back.

This my hair airdried. After it was dried I spritzs with lacio lacio/water and put on some moisturizer. I roll my bangs on a flexi rod and my ponytail on another.

Best relaxer ever!


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Did you Texlax?



Idk I think I did I will know the next time I wet my hair.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I just saw someones sideboob on first page.......


----------



## sckri23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Princess Tam Tam said:
			
		

> I think I just saw someones sideboob on first page.......



See you made me look for it lol but I saw it too

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## okange76 (Aug 29, 2012)

2 weeks post


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 29, 2012)

sckri23 said:


> See you made me look for it lol but I saw it too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



LOL I went back to the first page and saw it too.  Doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2012)

Princess Tam Tam said:


> I think I just saw someones sideboob on first page.......





sckri23 said:


> See you made me look for it lol but I saw it too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF





QueenAmaka said:


> LOL I went back to the first page and saw it too.  Doesn't take much to amuse me.



Oh my, what in the world did I miss?


----------



## janeemat (Sep 1, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> sunnieb -- I'm don't have any BSL layers yet. I'm a true APL.
> 
> Ladies, dh snapped a photo in direct sunlight so this one is a little better than the one from yesterday. My ringlet curls from yesterday are no more since it was hot as heck today and I actually wore my hair out for once (mark it down, doesn't happen often).
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair! I want a top like that.


----------



## beauti (Sep 2, 2012)

*ugh! You all are making me want to relax soooo bad! Im 28 weeks post and already have my supplies so it could be any day now  *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 2, 2012)

beauti said:


> *ugh! You all are making me want to relax soooo bad! Im 28 weeks post and already have my supplies so it could be any day now  *



28 WEEKS?!?! YOU GO GIRL!!


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2012)

*ladies i already posted this in the relaxed hair thread but it really belongs here. will post what i used once i get home *


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2012)

*continued.... *


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2012)

*The end! *


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 8, 2012)

beauti THANKS for the pictorial journey!  Your hair is beautiful & licking WL!  Congrats & awesome new growth pics. Love the waves.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 8, 2012)

Gorgeous hair beauti!

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 8, 2012)

Gorgeous beauti


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ugh I only wish my hair was half that long

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 8, 2012)

beauti - your hair looks great! It gave me the motivation I needed to keep stretching beyond twelve weeks


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2012)

*caliscurls thank you and you can do it. I didnt always stretch this long. Once you find the right products to keep your new growth hydrated you will stretch way beyond 12 weeks*


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2012)

*Ladies here is what i did. I used Alter Ego Linange Lye. Best relaxer hands DOWN!
Relaxed
Applied Aphogee 2min Reconstructor
Neutralized w/Linange neut.con and Proclaim neut. 'poo 2x
DC w/ Alter Ego garlic Dc
Applied Banos De Color(color shower)
Applied french perm stabilizer
Co-washed w/ Organix coconut
Salerm liquid hair ceramide leave in
Silken child leave in
Aphogee keratin restructurizer
Fantasia frizz buster to blow dry/flat iron. Done!  i will be back around April for my next texlax *


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 8, 2012)

beauti said:
			
		

> Ladies here is what i did. I used Alter Ego Linange Lye. Best relaxer hands DOWN!
> Relaxed
> Neutralized w/Linange neut.con and Proclaim neut. 'poo 2x
> DC w/ Alter Ego garlic Dc
> ...



Did you use the half and half method? I tried last time and it was a mess....


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> Did you use the half and half method? I tried last time and it was a mess....



*no bc i didnt try to texlax intentionally. I kept my relaxer in 35-40min like i always do but it came out texlaxed. My previous relaxer was also underprocessed but didnt look this good at all so im gonna say it was the Linange relaxer. Im sold on it *


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2012)

More pics please......

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Mische (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful pics ladies! Lots of great inspiration in here


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 6, 2012)

Are you relaxing today?  Post your pics!!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2012)

GrowAHead - pics please! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## irisak (Oct 13, 2012)

I texlaxed last week and promised KaramelDiva1978 I would post pics. Here's my before pic with 10 weeks of new growth:




I promise I wasn't walking around.d looking crazy lol. That was after a cowash and air dry so my new froth was visible and coating the previously treated hair. 

This is my hair after:








Between my last length check in august and this one I've gone from just past the two on my shirt to just past the three. The 4 is bsl :reddancer: !

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## growbaby (Oct 13, 2012)

I forgot to share my FIRST self relaxer reveal  .. I stretched to 19 weeks (longest stretch ever) and applied te relaxer by myself for the 1st time (mom usually does it). I used optimum regular.

Here are before pics













And after


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful reveals ladies!  Keep 'em comin!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Toy (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful heads ladies keep up the great progress!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yaaaayyyyy irisak!! Get it girl, it's growing!!  You'll be BSL in no time! Look at you with your hand on your hips, "Long hair with attitude"  I LOVE IT!!!  I am officially, 8 weeks one day and trying to stretch to 11 weeks, which is 11/3 when my homegirl gets married.  My hair starts to cut the fool at week 9  so we'll see if I can hold out on this stretch.  On top of my crazy growth, I've been working out like a fool trying to have the hair and body  on LOCK by my birthday in January, just a personal goal. 

I can't wait to reveal!!!!!!


----------



## irisak (Oct 14, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Yaaaayyyyy irisak!! Get it girl, it's growing!!  You'll be BSL in no time! Look at you with your hand on your hips, "Long hair with attitude"  I LOVE IT!!!  I am officially, 8 weeks one day and trying to stretch to 11 weeks, which is 11/3 when my homegirl gets married.  My hair starts to cut the fool at week 9  so we'll see if I can hold out on this stretch.  On top of my crazy growth, I've been working out like a fool trying to have the hair and body  on LOCK by my birthday in January, just a personal goal.
> 
> I can't wait to reveal!!!!!!



KaramelDiva1978 I hope I hit it by years end. Hairnorexia is kicking in so my hair feels shorter to me now than it did this time last year. I only realize how far I've come when I wash it and can feel it on my back. Otherwise it all looks the same from the front lol. Good luck on your stretch and your workouts. I'm trying to get me together inside and out too, especially with me turning 30 next year. 

Eta: get your grow on girl lol
Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 20, 2012)

I know I read that some of ya'll were relaxing this weekend..............


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 20, 2012)

sunnieb I know divachyk said she was relaxing today. I'm waiting on the pics. *folds arms and taps foot*


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 20, 2012)

Ms. Tiki - what!!???  divachyk know better!   Um....even though I was late with my reveal pics.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 20, 2012)

sunnieb Yes ma'am! She said the 20th. Now, I'm good for posting pics next Sun. I'm praying for a WL miracle


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> sunnieb I know divachyk said she was relaxing today. I'm waiting on the pics. *folds arms and taps foot*





sunnieb said:


> Ms. Tiki - what!!???  divachyk know better!   Um....even though I was late with my reveal pics.





Ms. Tiki said:


> sunnieb Yes ma'am! She said the 20th. Now, I'm good for posting pics next Sun. I'm praying for a WL miracle



Ms. Tiki and sunnieb,  You all are funny and have a great memory. I didn't TU and won't be T'gU until a few weeks from now -- I'm looking at 2 Nov right now. My hair was not doing great this TU period. I went through a period of dryness and breakage. My hair is doing great now but I decided to delay my TU by a few weeks to allow my hair an opportunity to continue improving.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2012)

divachyk - alright, we'll let you off the hook this time.  Isn't it great when you have learned what your hair needs to be able to decide to wait on relaxing?


----------



## Kimlyb (Oct 21, 2012)

WaistLengthDreams said:
			
		

> I found a before and after relaxer picture from May 2010.



Very pretty hair WLD, what's your regime?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk - alright, we'll let you off the hook this time.  Isn't it great when you have learned what your hair needs to be able to decide to wait on relaxing?



Yes please let me off the hook this time sunnieb. It is definitely a great feeling to be able to get your hair under control. I really don't like touching up beyond eight weeks but I feel this is the best right now. I am sticking to braided styles or twisted styles to hold me over. This way it will help minimize the breakage I typically get beyond eight weeks.


----------



## okange76 (Oct 28, 2012)

2 weeks post


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2012)

okange76 said:


> 2 weeks post



okange76

OoooOoo nice, blunt & thick! *My heart's desire*


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @okange76
> 
> OoooOoo nice, *blunt & thick!* *My heart's desire*



Ikr?  
Her hair is BOMB

ETA: And so is yours! lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2012)

D.Lisha said:


> Ikr?
> Her hair is BOMB
> 
> ETA: And so is yours! lol



Lol aww thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2012)

My self-pic of my length check was blurry. No length check shots (yet), just a pony to showcase my hair! My TU was Fri evening. If I decide to get dh to snap a length check shot, I'll swing back through and post it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 4, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> My self-pic of my length check was blurry. No length check shots (yet), just a pony to showcase my hair! My TU was Fri evening. If I decide to get dh to snap a length check shot, I'll swing back through and post it.



 Very nice...


----------



## Loving (Nov 4, 2012)

I touched up yesterday. Results are in my siggy. I am getting closer to BSL. I am so encouraged. Exactly one year ago I relaxed (pic is my avi) and look where I am now!


----------



## havilland (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice results Ladies!

I have to stop in and admire once in awhile.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 4, 2012)

havilland said:
			
		

> Nice results Ladies!
> 
> I have to stop in and admire once in awhile.



Girl me too. Coming here and seeing these lovely relaxes heads serves as great motivation for me...


----------



## Toy (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful progress ladies.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hairsnob (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies!!

I'm a little late but here are my before and after relaxer results. I was 7 wks post and my hair was hella shrivelled up. Sorry the pics are so grainy (My phone sucks)


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 9, 2012)

So after exactly twenty weeks, I relaxed yesterday!!!! I am so pleased with my results.  I got a lot of growth, but it wasn't just stretching that assisted me with growth gain.  I participated and maintained a few things since I relaxed June 21.

1. Vitamin Intake:  I am very religious about my vitamin intake.  I took the recommended dosage of Biotin, MSM, HNS, Fish Oil, Aloe Vera Supplement and recently Silica and Mineral Rich.

2. Growth Aids:  Although not as adamant about applying my MN and Sulfur mixes, I did do them a good part of September and a good amount in October.

3. No Heat the last 3 weeks (almost a month).  I question if I wasn't such a "Heat Head" if I would've seen better results?!!! I flat ironed once weekly before stopping heat altogether.  I used heat last night; however, I do not plan to use direct heat again until1.1.13 and then every three or four months thereafter.

4. Deep Conditioning twice-three times weekly, co-washing at least once a week, more further into my stretch, moisturizing, sealing and treating my hair like a Queen.  

Luster and health is slowly returning to where I once was.  I'm super happy I found you ladies.  I've learned so much in my twenty weeks on LHCF.  Have a great weekend!

Relaxer Regiment
- Aphogee 2 Step week before
- Spray SAA on hair (not new growth) before application
- Sealed SAA with Chi Silk Infusion
- Based around the perimeter of my hairline
- Applied Relaxer (Linange Lye)
- Rinsed
- Mid-Step Protein (Aphogee 2-min)
- Neutralize Shampoo (ORS)
- Neutralize Condish (Linange)
- DC w. SD Chocolate Bliss
- Rinsed, applied Leave-in (Lacio Lacio)
- Airdried to 70%
- Blowdried on low (almost cool, Heat Protectant of course)
- Flat Ironed (Heat Protectant of course)
- Wrapped
- HAPPY!

If you notice, I have a small tattoo on my shoulder blade.  That was my measuring point.  The first pic is from my relaxer 6.21 and the second is from last night 





This picture is to show how much hair shed when I detangled before my DC.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 9, 2012)

@DominicanBrazilian82, you have AMAZING results!! I can def see your hair growth and thickness. Was this your 1st time self relaxing?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good ladies


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 9, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> @DominicanBrazilian82, you have AMAZING results!! I can def see your hair growth and thickness. Was this your 1st time self relaxing?



Thank you   Been self relaxing since I was 15.  I'll be 30 on the 17th.  My Mom was a Beautician when I was small.  I learned to self-relax by watching her do hers and others...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice growth and retention!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 15, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Thank you   Been self relaxing since I was 15.  I'll be 30 on the 17th.  My Mom was a Beautician when I was small.  I learned to self-relax by watching her do hers and others...



DominicanBrazilian82 - beautiful results!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 15, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82 - beautiful results!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Thank you ma'am...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm at 18 weeks post.  Think I will relax at 20 weeks. Naaaah! Maybe 24 weeks. Yup. That sounds about right.


----------



## Toy (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi ladies,relaxed almost 2 wks ago, I don't have a before pic also I don't know how to turn the photo the right way.if anyone can help me Tia.



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2012)

Toy

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!! *drool* Gosh I can't wait until mine get that long. Sigh.... Your family during the holidays must go gaga over your hair!! I think I might be jealous. LOL!!

ETA: Can I download your pic to my phone? Pretty pls w/ sugar on top?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Toy....if you weren't so nice I would hate you.....your hair is AMAZING


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz,thank u and yes u can download it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2012)

Nix08,lol that's messed up.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Toy....if you weren't so nice I would hate you.....your hair is AMAZING



Lololoo girl you crazy! LOL!


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 21, 2012)

Toy said:


> Hi ladies,relaxed almost 2 wks ago, I don't have a before pic also I don't know how to turn the photo the right way.if anyone can help me Tia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Omg your hair is as long as my sister's her used to be except she's shorter but it sat at the same spot.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 21, 2012)

Toy said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,relaxed almost 2 wks ago, I don't have a before pic also I don't know how to turn the photo the right way.if anyone can help me Tia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Toy are you classic length now? OMG so beautiful

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2012)

BostonMaria,Thank you and I have no idea.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful ladies!  I'm 12 weeks post and it's time to relax. Looking at these pics make me want to relax right this moment!


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 21, 2012)

janeemat said:


> Beautiful ladies!  I'm 12 weeks post and it's time to relax. Looking at these pics make me want to relax right this moment!



Im 12 weeks today too but Im waiting for 16 weeks


----------



## beauti (Nov 21, 2012)

*Toy daaaaaaaaaaang! girl that hair needs to be sitting on my head!  *


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol Thank you.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 21, 2012)

Nix08 - I can't hate Toy either, but man that's some pretty hair!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 21, 2012)

Ooh Lawd Toy 


That hair would be my lingerie all day everyday!  LOL!

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2012)

@bebezazueta...Ooh You said Lingerie That is too Funny My Honey would love that Thank You!!!


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2012)

sunnieb, Thank you !


----------



## Leesh (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey sunnieb, How are you MVS?

I just relaxed after an 11 month stretch on September 20th. I dont have any good pic from that session but here is a pic of a fresh relaxer September 2011. Im currently about 13 weeks post I guess. Will most likely relax again in the spring, I'll be sure to post

ETA: My bad Ladies...I relaxed August 20th.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 21, 2012)

Leesh - Girl I didn't know you were rockin' alladat gorgeous hair!  Lookin' good MVS!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2012)

Toy & Leesh --- fantastic results.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2012)

sunnieb & Leesh, I missed the memo, what's MVS?


----------



## Leesh (Nov 22, 2012)

sunnieb, Thank you Sweetiepie...Im tryin ova here.
I gave up for a while, while going thru somethin, now Im back. That pic was Sept. 2011. I will be sure to keep up with this thread and post when I touch up again.





divachyk said:


> sunnieb & Leesh, I missed the memo, what's MVS?



My Virgo Sister...


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful Leesh very nice!!


----------



## Leesh (Nov 22, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Beautiful Leesh very nice!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## beauti (Nov 22, 2012)

*Leesh beautiful hair, very neat ends! you must be wsl or longer now, looking forward to seeing your next touch up pics!*


----------



## Toy (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you divachyk!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 22, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> So after exactly twenty weeks, I relaxed yesterday!!!! I am so pleased with my results.  I got a lot of growth, but it wasn't just stretching that assisted me with growth gain.  I participated and maintained a few things since I relaxed June 21.
> 
> 1. Vitamin Intake:  I am very religious about my vitamin intake.  I took the recommended dosage of Biotin, MSM, HNS, Fish Oil, Aloe Vera Supplement and recently Silica and Mineral Rich.
> 
> ...



Grow girl grow..

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Leesh (Nov 22, 2012)

beauti said:


> Leesh beautiful hair, very neat ends! you must be wsl or longer now, looking forward to seeing your next touch up pics!



Thank you beauti...Ill be sure to post.
I dont come over here that often anymore thats how I missed this thread. But my place is marked now.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi ladies this is the first time I have posted in this thread but I relaxed my hair yesterday after a 4-5 month stretch and wanted to share  












Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Toy (Nov 22, 2012)

IMFOCSD,thank you for sharing great job.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 23, 2012)

IMFOCSD Very Lovely  So thick and soo much body...you're doing a great job


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> IMFOCSD Very Lovely  So thick and soo much body...you're doing a great job



Thank you! Nix08 very encouraging post  

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 23, 2012)

Toy said:


> IMFOCSD,thank you for sharing great job.



Thank u Toy 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Nov 25, 2012)

A lot of gorgeous hair in here


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2012)

I know alot of us stretch our relaxers, but I wanna see more reveal pics!


----------



## Babysaffy (Dec 5, 2012)

I relaxed tonight


----------



## Babysaffy (Dec 5, 2012)

Was having problems with attachments last week. I'll try now



















The first four pics are my hair divided into four sections, pre relaxer with two ponytails at the back. This last picture with the top bun was after I'd relaxed and rinsed out the front two sections, neutralised and left conditioner before I went on to relax the back.

I'll do another post later today with the rest of the pictures. I'm tired it's 1.41 am here! Was doing my hair til after midnight..


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2012)

Babysaffy - Girl go to bed!  Thanks for the pics!  Lookin good!


----------



## solide (Dec 11, 2012)

Newbie here! 

I did my first self-relaxer @15wks post. I'm texlaxed. Here are the final results w/flat iron.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2012)

solide job well done, looking good lady!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful hair solide!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Toy (Dec 11, 2012)

solide very pretty hair.


----------



## solide (Dec 12, 2012)

@nix08, @sunnieb, @toy thanks ladies! Much props to the self-relaxer threads


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 18, 2012)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers - myself included!

Nix08 - we can be buds again after Saturday!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely sunnieb


----------



## ScorpioLove (Dec 19, 2012)

I see so much gorgeous hair.!! I will be trying to relax my hair sunday and I will wash it today and do a two step treatment. I know I had breakage because of not being able to DC for a while. If I just kept my length I will be happy.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's my relaxer update. I'm back at MBL!  I'm doing a 14 week stretch next and hoping to make waist length by then.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous bebezazueta!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 19, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bebezazueta!



Thanks!  Just hoping I finally get over MBL hump!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 21, 2012)

Change in plans.  Got invited to a party tomorrow so I'm relaxing tonight!  Pics coming soon! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 21, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Change in plans.  Got invited to a party tomorrow so I'm relaxing tonight!  Pics coming soon!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



LOL! Man I don't know about you but I soooo hate that. I was planning to relax the first weekend of January and all of a sudden I have to attend a Christmas dinner and now I have to relax early on Christmas morning. LOL


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 21, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Here's my relaxer update. I'm back at MBL!  I'm doing a 14 week stretch next and hoping to make waist length by then.



I want that HAIR!  Beautiful.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL! Man I don't know about you but I soooo hate that. I was planning to relax the first weekend of January and all of a sudden I have to attend a Christmas dinner and now I have to relax early on Christmas morning. LOL



Girl yes!  I was all set to relax tomorrow afternoon and here comes something to blow my plans out the water!  It's all good though.  I'm dc'ing right now and I'm loving meeting my scalp again!  I'll probably watch a movie while I airdry and go to sleep.

No pics tonight, but I'll take some tomorrow.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 22, 2012)

Im posting my pic tomorrow I'm wearing my hair straight for christmas


----------



## beauti (Dec 22, 2012)

*woohoo! can't wait to see all the relaxed results! keep' em coming!*


----------



## havilland (Dec 22, 2012)

you ladies look beautiful....i'm just in here stalking pretty hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's my pre-trim pic from today.  I think I'll cut about 1/4" to clean up my ends.  I'm not BSL, but I'm so happy with the results!



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 22, 2012)

I get my relaxer on January 9th. I can't wait for my reveal!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been scratching my scalp all day. Now my scalp is on fire. I'm hoping it heals by Christmas because I'm still getting this relaxer. I'm already looking forward to it. I'm not even going to work out for an entire week (too intensely) so that I can at least wear my hair down without a wig for a few days.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'l be relaxing at the end of this year, i.e. the end of next week.  When I relax I'll be 10 weeks post and a few days.  Right now certain part of my hair are touching BSL, but I will likely do a 1-2 inch trim that will put me above BSL.  I want health over length.  I now know how to retain length and I've got a solid regimen down, so I know I'll be at my goal of full BSL in the next 3 months or so.  Here are pict of my air dried hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Here's my pre-trim pic from today.  I think I'll cut about *1/4"* to clean up my ends.  I'm not BSL, but I'm so happy with the results!
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF




Ended up cutting way more than I intended!  

I got in a hurry and cut my ends at an angle.  Tried 2 more times to even them up, and ......

Never get in a hurry with your trims ladies!  Take your time.  I'll post pics.....of a curly hairstyle...later on....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 22, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Ended up cutting way more than I intended!
> 
> I got in a hurry and cut my ends at an angle.  Tried 2 more times to even them up, and ......
> 
> Never get in a hurry with your trims ladies!  Take your time.  I'll post pics.....of a curly hairstyle...later on....


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


>



No worries!  Funny thing is that with all the hair I cut, it really doesn't look like I cut too much off.  Dh didn't even notice.  I just need to be more careful.  My ends aren't perfectly blunt across like I wanted, but I'm stepping away from the scissors until I'm about 8 weeks post. 

I moisturized my ends and put in a bun.  Lesson learned!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah sunnieb I learned that lesson last week. I was pissed at myself! But I know by my next two relaxers my hair will be


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who was concerned about my trim turned cut.  I'm totally fine! 

I went ahead and took another pic to show ya'll it's not that bad.  It'll grow back! I'll just do a better job of making it even next time.  





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 24, 2012)

I wish I hadn't trimmed my relaxed ends. Flat ironed and wrapped for christmas.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz - Glad it all worked out so I'm marking your spot in this thread.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

sunnieb

LOL!!!!!!!

I have tried to load this pic from my phone several times and the app keeps crashing. smh. Gonna reboot phone & try again.

oops now it loaded 3 times! LOL!

Relaxed & trimmed. Grazing WL. It'll do. I guess.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz - Sqeeeeeeeee!   Looka all that hair!  Gorgeous!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> pre_medicalrulz - Sqeeeeeeeee!   Looka all that hair!  Gorgeous!



Lololooo thanks hun. I didn't know relax heads could have fairy knots?! I had them all over my head. I went thru each piece of hair & had to cut them out. Annoying.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololooo thanks hun. I didn't know relax heads could have *fairy knots*?! I had them all over my head. I went thru each piece of hair & had to cut them out. Annoying.



Is this the knot that forms in the middle of a hair strand?  If so, I used to get those all the time!

I haven't seen any in a few months.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Is this the knot that forms in the middle of a hair strand?  If so, I used to get those all the time!
> 
> I haven't seen any in a few months.



These bad boys were everywhere. First time for me. Probably had something to do w/ my stretch. *shrugs*


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 24, 2012)

I know who's hair I will be dreaming about tonight. ..  simply stunning

pre_medicalrulz


----------



## Toy (Dec 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz,girl that head of your is amazing congrats!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

Nix08 Toy

Thank youuuuuu ladies!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 25, 2012)

^^^ I've been waiting forever for your update! Lol its beautiful! One of my fave heads on the board !


----------



## beauti (Dec 25, 2012)

* been waiting all month girl! pre_medicalrulz you did not disappoint! simply gorgeous! *


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 25, 2012)

Dear Santa, all i want is PREmedicalrulz hair for Christmas! I've been real good! Girl your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mochalocks (Dec 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz


Omg. Your hair is beautiful.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

Awww thank you ladies! I'm blushing so hard right now that my mother is over here giving me the side eye. LOL


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2012)

Excellent progress ladies. Looking awesome as always.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Awww thank you ladies! I'm blushing so hard right now that my mother is over here giving me the side eye. LOL



Your hair looks gorg!! I always get a little twinkle in my eye when I come across a relaxed long haired lady! I have no idea why people think that just b/c ur relaxed your destined for short hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Your hair looks gorg!! I always get a little twinkle in my eye when I come across a relaxed long haired lady! I have no idea why people think that just b/c ur relaxed your destined for short hair.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Because that's what THEY had.  Relaxed hair isn't the debil.  Bad haircare practices are.  

The relaxed ladies here give me hope that my hair can get even longer and healthier.  It's up to me to stay the course and not get lazy. 

 Even with all of my cutting and setbacks I have more hair than I've ever dreamed possible.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Your hair looks gorg!! I always get a little twinkle in my eye when I come across a relaxed long haired lady! I have no idea why people think that just b/c ur relaxed your destined for short hair.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thank you & I totally agree w/ you.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 25, 2012)

Relaxing by this weekend... Hoping to be BSL... Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## JudithO (Dec 25, 2012)

and yeah pre_medicalrulz ..... You never disappoint!! Great job mami!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

judy4all said:


> and yeah pre_medicalrulz ..... You never disappoint!! Great job mami!



LOL Thanks chica! You'll do great!


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 25, 2012)

PREmedicalrulz Congrats on your success without any major setbacks. Your progress is amazing!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

tenderheaded

Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

Still chugging along. .. I've trimmed 3 times in the last 6 months and I still have some ends to chop.... tea rinsing has really thickened up my hair  Praying for WL Dec. 31, 2013


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 27, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Still chugging along. .. I've trimmed 3 times in the last 6 months and I still have some ends to chop.... tea rinsing has really thickened up my hair Praying for WL Dec. 31, 2013
> 
> 
> View attachment 184615


 
Your hair looks GREAT!! Awesome job!! If you keep retaining the way you have been, I can see you making WL by next year's end.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

beans4reezy thank you so much


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 27, 2012)

Good job Nix08!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## lilpooky (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys! I've been MIA for a while, but I still lurk from time to time. I got my hair relaxed last Thursday and here are the results. The first pic is my hair air dried, and the second pic is my hair flat ironed. As you can see my ends are terrible and I will be getting a trim to start the new year off with fresh ends. HHG!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 27, 2012)

lilpooky said:


> Hi guys! I've been MIA for a while, but I still lurk from time to time. I got my hair relaxed last Thursday and here are the results. The first pic is my hair air dried, and the second pic is my hair flat ironed. As you can see my ends are terrible and I will be getting a trim to start the new year off with fresh ends. HHG!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/20121220235156.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/20121221010826.jpg/



Looking good lady!


----------



## lilpooky (Dec 27, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Looking good lady!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Toy (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful hairNix08
And lilpooky.


----------



## lilpooky (Dec 27, 2012)

Toy thanks!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 27, 2012)

lilpooky - looking good!  Be careful with your trim.  Don't do like I did! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## lilpooky (Dec 27, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @lilpooky - looking good! Be careful with your trim. Don't do like I did!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
sunnieb Thanks! What happened when you trimmed your hair?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 27, 2012)

lilpooky said:


> sunnieb Thanks! What happened when you trimmed your hair?



lilpooky - I got in a rush and cut it uneven the firsttime.  I tried to fix it twice, but only made it worse!  I'll trim again when I'm around 8 weeks post.

I posted pics upthread.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## JudithO (Dec 29, 2012)

Ahhh.... I may have made it.... I'll let you guys decide... Pictures are of my air dried hair without any products. My wet hair looks like I made it though..

(oh I made a video of my self relaxing process... just incase you have 13 minutes of youtube time to kill http://youtu.be/R5bequZZG24 )


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking really good judy4all. Love the thickness & length. Great job!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 29, 2012)

My last relaxer of the year !!!! Please excuse the boobage.  I cut off an inch, which means I'm not at BSL, but I'm choosing health over length, so it's fine.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> My last relaxer of the year !!!! Please excuse the boobage.  I cut off an inch, which means I'm not at BSL, but I'm choosing health over length, so it's fine.



I love that bun!  Beautiful hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 29, 2012)

judy4all Onhergrind09 lovely results ladies!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2012)

Great reveal Nix08, lilpooky judy4all Onhergrind09 and anyone I might have missed.....


----------



## jessicarabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if I want to relax today or just flat iron for eoty reveal pics. I relaxed a month ago but it didn't take in some places. Should I do a corrective or just flat iron?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to relax today or just flat iron for eoty reveal pics. I relaxed a month ago but it didn't take in some places. Should I do a corrective or just flat iron?



Just flat iron... Do you need a corrective?  Even if you do, can you wait till 8/9 weeks to do it?


----------



## beauti (Dec 30, 2012)

*divachyk im waiting for your reveal mama!  every time i come in here your siggy pic stay blinding me i wanna see that gorgeous mane of yours!*


----------



## jessicarabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Just flat iron... Do you need a corrective?  Even if you do, can you wait till 8/9 weeks to do it?



 Yes ma'am I decided just do a protein treatment and flat iron today. i'll relax in a week or so since my roots will still be flat ironed and easier to get through.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2012)

beauti said:


> *divachyk im waiting for your reveal mama!  every time i come in here your siggy pic stay blinding me i wanna see that gorgeous mane of yours!*



 beauti, I doubt my reveal be anything fabulous but you sure put a smile on my face with your compliment. Thank you for that. :blowkiss:


----------



## Satchmo (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry, haven't been on here in the last month. Anyhoos without further ado- my progress from my 11th sept relaxer to my 30th dec relaxer. 
Not much of a difference because my hairdresser turned a trim into a cut- he took off at least 2-3 inches with his scissor-happiness . Bright side- my hair is much more even, but I don't think I'll be trimming for at least 6 months, and even then I'll do it myself!


----------



## Satchmo (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh and forgot to say- I used mizani butter blends no-lye and there's no going back for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2013)

Satchmo said:


> Sorry, haven't been on here in the last month. Anyhoos without further ado- my progress from my 11th sept relaxer to my 30th dec relaxer.
> Not much of a difference because my hairdresser turned a trim into a cut- he took off at least 2-3 inches with his scissor-happiness . Bright side- my hair is much more even, but I don't think I'll be trimming for at least 6 months, and even then I'll do it myself!



i see some nice growth and the trim helped.  i wouldn't wait 6 months.  i would do light dustings, but don't wait 6 months.  you will be cutting off more progress.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2013)

Self-pic so forgive the poor quality. My hair is roughly at the 9/10 inch mark. I was leaning a bit too far back so that pic is a tad bit misleading.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

divachyk gorgeous as usual


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2013)

divachyk - Beautiful, as usual! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Satchmo (Jan 19, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i see some nice growth and the trim helped.  i wouldn't wait 6 months.  i would do light dustings, but don't wait 6 months.  you will be cutting off more progress.



Thanks, how often would you recommend dusting?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I forgot to post here...

Here is my reveal pic from yesterday


----------



## Toy (Jan 20, 2013)

Cattypus1,Gorgeous hair..great job!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 very beautiful


sunnieb I never did the pincurls did you?   I am taking a page out of your book. .I've done my hair for bed with Bantu knots with the very end pincurled


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I forgot to post here...
> 
> Here is my reveal pic from yesterday



All that shine!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oops wrong thread. ..


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I think I forgot to post here...
> 
> Here is my reveal pic from yesterday



Pretty!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 23, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> Here is mine. I got a relaxer last Wednesday by dontspeakdefeat.The only thing I will be adjusting is this experimenting with new stuff (color) and my diet. I got some color in the front and I now have some breakage . I also had a terrible flat ironing experience. I will cut it off as I go but I could not part with it this time. I must up my water and take my vits. I also plan on eating better


 
holy crap its official YOU are my hair idol! 
notworthynotworthynotworthynotworthy

is it weird that i got a tingly feeling in my stomach while looking at your pics


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 1, 2013)

UGQueen - that is super sweet and really made me smile. My hair has been giving me the blues lately. My front is thin from a setback in 2008!  I left some micros in for too long and then just ripped the matted tangles out. For some reason it  just can't get right lol. I dont know if it will so i will be working on thickness for 2013. But again, thank you. Here is my updates pic from two days ago that I have been meaning to post. Excuse the background and clothes I'm in a hotel.


----------



## Sanity (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't believe I am 10 weeks post!! Currently I have a full sew in to help me transition a little longer hopefully I will make it to 16 weeks!!  What do you ladies use to help with the tangles?? I am trying to keep my strands from thinning out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 23, 2013)

Beamodel - Ahem, pics of your fresh relaxer please?


----------



## growbaby (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's my reveal! Did it in my 1st relaxer update vlog on YouTube  

http://youtu.be/15zvtkHSK84


----------



## Mande30 (Feb 28, 2013)

growbaby said:


> Here's my reveal! Did it in my 1st relaxer update vlog on YouTube
> 
> http://youtu.be/15zvtkHSK84


 
growbaby

Really enjoyed your videos.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 28, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> growbaby
> 
> Really enjoyed your videos.



Thanx so much!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2013)

Bumping!!!  I'll be in here on April 26th!


----------



## Babysaffy (Apr 2, 2013)

So I relaxed last Wednesday 27th March at 16 weeks post (last relaxer Wednesday 5th December 2012).

I seem to definitely be BSL now 

I used Motions Pink oil regular lye relaxer and used the half and half self relaxing method (applying to front half of head first then neutralising, rinsing, leaving conditioner on then on to the back half).

I haven't trimmed yet, I did after my last relaxer and in between so I may not this time as ends are not too uneven. I did cut around 3/4 inch off my fringe/ bangs right away as I think it looks better short.

I haven't washed yet- I'll probably do so later in the week or at the weekend but I'm enjoying my hair out since relaxing and now shooting for MBL by early 2014!! 

I'm having trouble attaching pics so please bear with me 

ETA. These pics are from December 2012. I'm mortified about the first one but can't remove it- I'm using my mobile. Apologies about the flesh...


----------



## Babysaffy (Apr 2, 2013)

March 2013!!:

My final texture shots, hair prepped into two halves.

My relaxing 'kit'

First half of hair done and covered in conditioner.

My wet hair after rinsing and conditioner.

Blowdried hair.

Flat ironed hair.

I wore the same shirt as in December for comparison although you may not really be able to see thr difference. I really need to buy or make a length check vest or t shirt.


----------



## Babysaffy (Apr 2, 2013)

More. I can see the ends look a little thin and straggly but looks better irl and I guess I will need to trim a little after all. The problem is that my nape is growing out (mostly shoulder length or just apl) and still hasnt caught up to the rest making the ends look thin. I can't wait until the day my nape is bsl, Will take pics after washing this week as I always prefer my hair one week post after washing.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2013)

Babysaffy your hair looks fabulous  you've done a great job!


----------



## Fyne (Apr 2, 2013)

Babysaffy my hair wants to be in your class next semester lool.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 2, 2013)

Babysaffy - Love all the pics!  You were dealing with alot of newgrowth and I love your results!

P.S. - I hate when I accidentally attach an unwanted pic from my phone!  I hate that I have to wait until I get to my computer to delete it!


----------



## Babysaffy (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks ladies!! I'll have to get someone else to take better hair pics next touch up but I'm happy with my growth and want to work on healthy ends somehow without losing too much length. 

I know my hair might look a lot more voluptuous with rollersetting and a hood dryer but I don't have the tools, time or patience right now  

I'm going to see if I can stretch to July, August or even my birthday in October now- we'll see. I need to get my butt back to the relaxed bunning thread. I'll be checking in to see more reveals- Sunnieb can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Babysaffy (Apr 7, 2013)

One week post, washed on Thursday with Creme of Nature sulfate free moisture and shine shampoo with morrocan argan oil. Conditioned with Herbal Essences hello hydration.

My hair feels so soft and much better than straight after relaxing. Here are some pics taken after blowdrying and flat ironing:






























I found it hard to get a good shot by myself but my hair is still shiny three days after washing and I didn't use any serum. I have used a tiny amount of herbal essences beautiful ends anti split ends cream throughout since and have been enjoying wearing it down since washing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 8, 2013)

Babysaffy

The shine in your hair is giving me LIFE!!


----------



## Babysaffy (Apr 8, 2013)

^ Aww thank you!


----------



## Toy (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful hair Babysaffy


----------



## QueenAmaka (Apr 8, 2013)

Self-Relaxed on Friday and got it rollerset today


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Apr 9, 2013)

Three days post today, got a Dominican blow-out yesterday.


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 9, 2013)

Even though I'm no longer relaxed, I just  seeing your pictures ladies, so well done all


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2013)

I originally posted on relaxed hair thread then this thread popped up. 

I attached before, after neutralizing and after roller setting pics.

ETA: the pics uploaded in after neutralizing, before relaxer and after roller setting. 

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## janeemat (Apr 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I originally posted on relaxed hair thread then this thread popped up.
> 
> I attached before, after neutralizing and after roller setting pics.
> 
> ...


 
Very Nice lady!  You did a great job.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't been in this thread in a while....the pics are so beautiful


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I originally posted on relaxed hair thread then this thread popped up.
> 
> I attached before, after neutralizing and after roller setting pics.
> 
> ...



Nice texture.  like your blog too


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 24, 2013)

Saludable84 beautiful results!

Nix08 yeah, we stretch so long around here that this thread gets buried.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 25, 2013)

The 18 week stretch was very good for me. ..going for 20 this time


----------



## divachyk (Apr 26, 2013)

Excellent reveals ladies!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2013)

Nix08 wow! Gorgeous!  Looks like you retained all your growth!

My reveal pics are coming soon.  I'm doing the mid-relaxer protein step now. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 wow! Gorgeous!  Looks like you retained all your growth!
> 
> My reveal pics are coming soon.  I'm doing the mid-relaxer protein step now.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF




her hair does look good!  i am dc'ing my hair now too, so hopefully i can post some pics later.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 26, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> her hair does look good!  i am dc'ing my hair now too, so hopefully i can post some pics later.



I'm still in the neutralizing step.  I'm wide awake so I plan to dc and dry my hair and take pics.

I only relax 3x a year now, so I really like to relish the process.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

Welp, my hair is still wet, so pics coming tomorrow!


----------



## sevetlana (Apr 27, 2013)

^^ Hair tease


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

sevetlana said:


> ^^ Hair tease





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2013)

here is my pic.  sorry it's blurry and i didn't comb my hair down good enough.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb Still waiting!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

My relaxer results from last night/this morning:

About to get started.  Here I am at 18 weeks post:





Stretched Newgrowth pic:





Pre-parted, oiled previously relaxed hair, and twisted:





Finished relaxing and letting the neutralizing shampoo sit:





End result after dc and overnight airdry:





I'm so happy with my results!  Stretching 18 weeks and beyond is definitely for me.  Bunning heavily is keeping my ends in check, but I'll still dust them in the next day or 2.

Thanks so much to my relaxer buddies: baddison Nix08 divachyk Cherry89


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

judy4all we posted at the same time!


----------



## freckledface (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb girl I need to get like you!!!


----------



## JudithO (Apr 27, 2013)

baddison Nix08 divachyk Cherry89 sunnieb

Are you guys retaining all your length stretching 18 weeks? Geez.... 

How are you guys doing this? Any of y'all have 4b/c fine hair?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking great ladies  loving the pics

judy4all I am a fine haired 4bc  and yes I retained it all and I'm so excited for this coming stretch


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to do Caruso's today


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2013)

shortdub78, your hair is so thick -- lovely! 

Great work buddies, Nix08 and sunnieb. 

baddison Cherry89, did I miss your reveals? 

judy4all, I normally stretch to 10-12 weeks but buddy up with the 18 week group because they are my LHCF buds. I have stretched to 16 weeks before. Although I struggled a bit with dealing with my ng as the weeks went by, I felt my efforts were decent. However, that changed when I went for my TU. My retention was impacted by my stylist's inability to navigate through the ng. I'm going to a different stylist now and have improved my stretching technique but haven't attempted 16 again. I may try this time. Time will tell. ETA: I'm not fine haired.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Looking great ladies  loving the pics
> 
> @judy4all I am a fine haired 4bc  and yes I retained it all and I'm so excited for this coming stretch



How did you stretch that long without too much breakage? After 6 weeks, my NG is already kicking... I struggle to get to 9 weeks....


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2013)

judy4all to be able to stretch I do the following:
*avoid protein on my ng...I use a lot of protein but on my ng it causes breakage at the demarcation line (plus it causes me to get underprocessed).
*apply moisturizing dc, relaxer style on my ng
*use coffee/tea during my washes but as I get into the stretch I use coconut milk as well and that really softens up my ng.
*I also don't shampoo much. ..I mainly cowash. 
*and lastly. ..I don't bun anymore. .I do updo's but the buns or probably my technique when doing buns causes more thin ends and splits for me.
Hope at least one of these helps.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

judy4all I'm a coarse, naturally dry 4 a/b mix, so I think we'd be on a different hair path.

-my hair loves being bunned and I'm confident that I can get pretty close to MBL by year's end with daily bunning.
-moisture, moisture, moisture!  I cowash often and I also started doing honey treatments.  I moisturize 2x a day, everyday. My hair drinks up moisture and is never weighed down.
-since I apply so much product, I have to use a  clarifying shampoo weekly.
-nightly scalp massages also help to keep my newgrowth from tangling 
-let go of the straight hair notion.  When doing long stretches, I don't care about having straight hair.  I adjust how handle my hair week to week according to how "she" feels.

It feels funny having all of this straight hair today.  I put in 2 bantu knots after my workout this morning and I'm just wearing it loose.  Maybe I'll get more creative tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> judy4all I'm a coarse, naturally dry 4 a/b mix, so I think we'd be on a different hair path.
> 
> -my hair loves being bunned and I'm confident that I can get pretty close to MBL by year's end with daily bunning.
> -moisture, moisture, moisture!  I cowash often and I also started doing honey treatments.  I moisturize 2x a day, everyday. My hair drinks up moisture and is never weighed down.
> ...



sunnieb, our hair sounds very similar except I don't clarify as frequently. I clarify when I feel my hair isn't responding to product.


----------



## Mande30 (Apr 27, 2013)

sunnieb  I am seriously considering your method for my next relaxer. At what point do you take down the twist?  Does it slow your technique/process down?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Ladies, 

I usually just lurk and  here, but decided to post my results because of all the beautiful reveals this past week. 

I Texlaxed(Texturized) at 11 weeks post yesterday using Linange Shea Butter Tetxturizer. I was hoping and praying I made it back to BSL and I think I did . 
Anywho here's a couple of pics: 
*
This is my hair February 18th, 2013:*


*Here is my hair April 27th, 2013:*

*
Here are a couple pics throughout my Texlax Process:*

This is after I had done my Reconstructive treatment, Neutralized and did a quickie rinse with French Perm Stabilizer


This is after I had airdried to about 70% and then lightly blow dried on low/med heat using the tension method


This is my hair curled (with a flat iron) after being straighten. 

I really like the results, but I will admit that I'm suffering from some minor Hairnorexia. Mostly because now I can literally taste MBL... I seriously can't wait .


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lovely reveals   there will be a good number of us this time around...who's going 20 weeks? oke:


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm going to July 31st, which will be 13 1/2 weeks post for me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> sunnieb  I am seriously considering your method for my next relaxer. At what point do you take down the twist?  Does it slow your technique/process down?



i tried her method once and it worked fine for me.  i can be so sloppy, trying to rush, but i was able to stay neat and in the proper time frame.  my hair came out straight!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> sunnieb  I am seriously considering your method for my next relaxer. At what point do you take down the twist?  Does it slow your technique/process down?



Mande30

I highly recommend pre-parting!

Since I deal with so much newgrowth, I like knowing that I can just lift a twist, apply the relaxer and move.  I can usually finish my entire head in under 8 minutes.  The rest of the processing time is spent smoothing.  This ensures that all of my newgrowth is processed and straighter than straight.  I have no underprocessed areas at all. I also like knowing that all of my previously relaxed hair is drenched in oil and vaseline so it wont re-process. 

The twists fall apart while I'm rinsing out the relaxer. I never have to undo them.

Only bad thing is that it takes me an hour to pre-part, oil, and twist.


----------



## brittle_hair (Apr 27, 2013)

I relaxed today after 10 weeks:


----------



## janeemat (Apr 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> The 18 week stretch was very good for me. ..going for 20 this time
> 
> 
> View attachment 206387


Nix08 your hair looks lovely.  Are you still cowashing daily? If so, what are doing with your hair daily?


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Lovely reveals   there will be a good number of us this time around...who's going 20 weeks? oke:



Nix08

Me!! Me!!  I am joining you and sunnieb this time with 20 weeks!!

check out my relaxer results.  Not too much growth this time, but thickness is coming in.  During my journey I notice my hair alternates between thickness and length.  I'll just take it as she gives it...LOL!  Healthy hair is my number one, and I finally got that.  Not touching those healthy-but-uneven ends until December.  I am bunning and hiding my hair til December, so no need to worry about the unevenness right now.   I am loving my hair and all my progress!!


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2013)

judy4all said:


> baddison Nix08 divachyk Cherry89 sunnieb
> 
> Are you guys retaining all your length stretching 18 weeks? Geez....
> 
> How are you guys doing this? Any of y'all have 4b/c fine hair?



judy4all - I have 4B fine hair indeed.  I tend to retain pretty much all my length because I don't really comb or manipulate my hair too much on a daily basis. And when I DO comb my hair (only once a day) I only use the Jilbere Shower comb. As I get deeper into my stretch, and my new growth becomes really thick, I simply spray my roots daily with my S-Curl/jojoba oil spritz.  I keep my hair and buns very moist and this helps with my hair gaining thickness, and keeps it from getting dry.  Stretching also helps me keep my mind off my hair, so that it can grow.  I consider myself a "pro" at long stretches....I'm even considering doing six months at a time instead of only 4 months that I do now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

brittle_hair said:


> I relaxed today after 10 weeks:



I love your hair!!!


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2013)

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, your hair is so thick -- lovely!
> 
> Great work buddies, Nix08 and sunnieb.
> 
> baddison Cherry89, did I miss your reveals?



divachyk

Nope....its here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18314393&postcount=1311


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 27, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Here's my new growth shot @ 16 weeks post
> 
> ...


bebezazueta

Please forgive me if somebody has already asked you this question (i can't be bothered to read the 44+ pages on this thread). How did you manage to get your roots straight with curlers during your 6 month stretch without aggravating your line of demarcation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 27, 2013)

Isis33 said:


> bebezazueta
> 
> Please forgive me if somebody has already asked you this question (i can't be bothered to read the 11+ pages on this thread). How did you manage to get your roots straight with curlers during your 6 month stretch without aggravating your line of demarcation?
> 
> Thanks in advance



LOL! I never made it through that 6 month stretch. SMH!  16 weeks is the longest I've stretched. 

But what I do is make sure I deep condition (moisture) after a light to medium protein. 

I make sure to moisturize (liquid leave in) & seal (light serum) prior to setting & really pull the hair  taut when rolling.  I roll going up wards and comb the hair and new growth down toward scalp. After hair is fully dried, I pincurl making sure to smooth and stretch gently from the roots and pin the curl. Tie with satin scarf. 

Hope this makes sense. PM me if you need any details. I think those pics were from 2011. LOL!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2013)

Isis33, another option for getting the roots straight are blow drying them on cool with a comb attachment.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow ladies!  I am  all of these reveals this weekend!

More please!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 27, 2013)

baddison looks wonderful lady  and I owe you and sunnieb a special thanks. ..I never considered going 18 weeks until you two grabbed me by the ears



janeemat said:


> Nix08 your hair looks lovely.  Are you still cowashing daily? If so, what are doing with your hair daily?



janeemat thank you lady  Yes I pretty much still do cowash daily although I got a little lazy the last few weeks. ..but I'll be back on it.  I wash at night and air dry while I smooth and finger detangle then put it in a cap over night.  I stick to updo's now.


----------



## Isis33 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you bebezazueta and divachyk

After my next relaxer (end of May) I want to do a 6 month stretch. I also want to quit the birth control pill during that time (",) I hope I don't experience too much shedding! If I get stuck, I'll be contacting y'all, lol!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2013)

Good Luck Isis33 - tea and coffee rinses are great for shedding. Hop on over to the coffee / tea thread for ideas. I like several different teas and tea rinse every Sunday which is my long regi day where I co-cleanse & DC. A few of my favs are: green tea, roobis tea, burdock root, marshmallow root, slippery elm, moringa and bamboo. I cowash throughout the week but don't tea rinse on those days. I think Nix08 tea rinses with every wash/co-wash day. Coffee rinsing is too strong for my hair and makes it feel very protein like. However, I love Hairitage's Jar of Joe -- it's formulated just right. 

If you're not up for brewing, steeping & mixing, you can use Alter Ego Garlic conditioner. There are some other garlic tricks available where you use fresh garlic or garlic powder. Those options were too many steps for me so I chose Alter Ego Garlic. Now that I'm doing tea rinsing, I haven't had a need for my Alter Ego Garlic. Buying teas and steeping is a much cheaper option than using Alter Ego Garlic. Once I use up that conditioner, I won't repurchase. I'll just stick with tea rinsing.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 28, 2013)

sunnieb great results. I do my relaxers mostly the same way. Works out better that way.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Lovely reveals   there will be a good number of us this time around...who's going 20 weeks? oke:



I went 22 weeks this time and 20 weeks just before that.  I'm on my last 20 week stretch before I take it back to 12-15 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 1, 2013)

Isis33,

You might get more shedding. It happened for me about 3 months after I quit birth control. I thought I was going bald. I also had my thyroid medication lowered so there was double conflict going on. I also came to the conclusion that if everything in my body was (is) right hormonally, then I cant be mad to lose what I would not have had in the first place. 

If you do get shedding, it wont be for long, but tea rinses helped with the shedding as well because for me it was becoming too much to fast. I still had shedding with the rinses, but it was dramatically better. 

Like I said, you might not get shedding, but there is a chance and I would recommend start doing them tea rinses now. Green tea is a good starter, Black tea is my favorite.


----------



## Isis33 (May 2, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Isis33,
> 
> You might get more shedding. It happened for me about 3 months after I quit birth control. I thought I was going bald. I also had my thyroid medication lowered so there was double conflict going on. I also came to the conclusion that if everything in my body was (is) right hormonally, then I cant be mad to lose what I would not have had in the first place.
> 
> ...


Saludable84

Thank you for your advice. I'm glad that your hair still looks thick! I quit the pill a few years ago and I did experience shedding, unfortunately I didn't link it to quitting the pill (and neither did the idiot trichologists & dermatologists who I saw and had to pay £80 a pop 4 their lack of expertise). I went back on the pill to stop the acne I experienced after quitting.

Fast forward 6yrs later, my hair is still thin from that experience (in the front edges & crown) an  dnow I'm reading all these scary stories about women getting androgenic alopecia from quitting the pill. I don't want to put that poison in my body anymore but I don't want to lose what's left of my hair either  

However, I didn't have the help of the members of LHCF back then  I plan to quit the pill when I get back from holiday in June and will let you know if the rinses help.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 4, 2013)

Isis33 said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Thank you for your advice. I'm glad that your hair still looks thick! I quit the pill a few years ago and I did experience shedding, unfortunately I didn't link it to quitting the pill (and neither did the idiot trichologists & dermatologists who I saw and had to pay £80 a pop 4 their lack of expertise). I went back on the pill to stop the acne I experienced after quitting.
> 
> ...



My edges in the front thinned a bit but they are coming now. Using growth aids didnt work for me either, just made the shedding worse. From your thumbnail, your hair looks fine, but you know better than me. Tea rinses and prepoo with oils worked best for me.


----------



## Isis33 (May 6, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> My edges in the front thinned a bit but they are coming now. Using growth aids didnt work for me either, just made the shedding worse. From your thumbnail, your hair looks fine, but you know better than me. Tea rinses and prepoo with oils worked best for me.


Saludable84

That's an old pic (from 2008). Check out my album. I have recently started to prepoo and will look into tea rinses. 

Stay blessed!


----------



## Mande30 (May 18, 2013)

It is done. My first self self-relax (all by myself). I used the method that @sunnieb suggested. It took me an hour to prep my hair, but it was worth it. I am pleased with the results. 

Things that I will do differently next time:

1. Make the twists bigger or use clips to keep them separated. They started sticking together, making the smoothing process a little difficult.

2. Pay more attention to relaxer residue. Some got on my face. By the time I realized it, I was burned. 

All said and done, I love being in control of this process. I began my twisting at 1:30 pm and got in the shower to rinse my DC about 4:30 pm. I have attached photos of freshly relaxed air dried hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

@Mande30

It was your first time?! *sings "GO MANDE, GO MANDE!"


----------



## Mande30 (May 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Yea, my first time.  A little nervous, but it I made it.  It will only get better!!!


----------



## sunnieb (May 19, 2013)

Mande30 - congrats on your first successful self-relaxer!  Your results look great!

I remember the first time I self-relaxed, I took off work that day because I was so nervous and so slow with each step.

Now I'm a "pro" and can't imagine going to a salon ever again for my relaxers.


----------



## mschristine (May 19, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> It is done. My first self self-relax (all by myself). I used the method that @sunnieb suggested. It took me an hour to prep my hair, but it was worth it. I am pleased with the results.
> 
> Things that I will do differently next time:
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy!!! Your hair looks great!!


----------



## Loving (May 19, 2013)

I got a touch up on Saturday and think I am at BSL.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 19, 2013)

Loving said:


> I got a touch up on Saturday and think I am at BSL.


 
Beautiful hair, Loving...Congrats on reaching BSL!


----------



## sunnieb (May 19, 2013)

Loving said:


> I got a touch up on Saturday and think I am at BSL.



Loving yes you are BSL!  Gorgeous!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 7, 2013)

Bump!!!!

I know we relaxed heads love to stretch our relaxers for ever, but come on!

I KNOW somebody has relaxed around these parts lately.  Show us the pics!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 8, 2013)

sunnieb

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 8, 2013)

Saludable84 - beautiful results!  You are where I want to be when I relax in September.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking good Saludable84


----------



## Guinan (Jul 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> sunnieb
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Great results! Looks sooo thick & & healthy


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> sunnieb
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2013)

Very pretty Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 11, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 - beautiful results!  You are where I want to be when I relax in September.



I hope you are. I be looking forward to your relaxer reveals with your suspenseful self lol

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2013)

Bumping for any weekend relaxers.....


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 28, 2013)

Bumping!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 28, 2013)

Any weekend relaxer results??? I wanna see too sunnieb


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Do you have any results from your corrective? I would lovee to see the result!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 28, 2013)

I did... EnExitStageLeft But of course I didn't take any real pics of the results.  I plan to rewash after this pool dip I'm about to take.  So I will post.


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Morning:

I self relaxed for the second time this past weekend. My hair turned out well. I seem to get better everytime. But I always have something that I will change for the next one. 

I protected my previously relaxed hair with 3 layers. 1. Mizani Honey Shield 2. Coconut Oil 3. Dax Grease. This trio has really protected my hair, but the Honey Shield is a water-based product. The application leaves my hair wet. And wet hair, although covered with oil and grease, is not the easiest to manage when applying the relaxer. (Twists were unraveling mid way through and merging with one another.) For future relaxers I will use 1. EVCO 2. DAX Grease 3. Petroleum Jelly.

Pictures: 1. Freshly Relaxed/Air dried 2. Braid out with 2 big braids (looked like a wet puppy, never again) 3 & 4. Braid out with 7 braids- much better


----------



## JudithO (Jul 29, 2013)

Mande30 

Looking good girl... I use Mizani Honey shield too but I pre part by hair, twist, and then apply it on the twisted hair... That way I'm just lifting twist by twist.. sometimes I allow it dry some before I start.... 

I find that Roux PC is great to use too either mixed with Mizani HS or by itself...


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 29, 2013)

JudithO said:


> @Mande30
> 
> Looking good girl... I use Mizani Honey shield too but I pre part by hair, twist, and then apply it on the twisted hair... That way I'm just lifting twist by twist.. sometimes I allow it dry some before I start....
> 
> I find that Roux PC is great to use too either mixed with Mizani HS or by itself...


 
@JudithO   THank you!!!   I applied the Honey Shield before I twisted. After I applied it I waited for almost 4 hours for it to dry some, NADA. I guess it did not dry any because it was covered with EVCO and DAX Grease. I sure hate to give it up because I bought such a BIGGGGG bottle. I wonder if it can be used for anything else, You think?

So, you apply after you twist.........  That is a thought,  maybe it will dry if its not covered with grease.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice Mande30...that's a gorgeous braid out


----------



## JudithO (Jul 29, 2013)

Mande30

Yeah....the grease would definitely prevent it from drying... Next time... prepart first, and then apply it to the already twisted parts... For me, it dries before Im done relaxing even (25 mins)


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I did... EnExitStageLeft But of course I didn't take any real pics of the results.  I plan to rewash after this pool dip I'm about to take.  So I will post.



EnExitStageLeft sunnieb divachyk

I didn't have tons of time to take pics.  I will take more when I get home.  




The results...



The problem...


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 29, 2013)

^Nice. what relaxer did/do you use?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 29, 2013)

Got a relaxer yesterday


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 29, 2013)

QueenAmaka

YASSSSSSS GIRLIE! Your hair looks FAB!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 29, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> ^Nice. what relaxer did/do you use?



I used Linange... Bit I only did a mid shaft corrective.  I'm still 15 weeks posts in my roots. Will relax 8/31


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Your hair looks fab as usual! Will you still be texturizing at 2 weeks?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Your hair looks fab as usual! Will you still be texturizing at 2 weeks?



EnExitStageLeft... I'll probably do it 2 weeks later (22 weeks).  Just to make sure I give my corrected hair enough time before it sees product again.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> QueenAmaka
> 
> YASSSSSSS GIRLIE! Your hair looks FAB!



Thank you!!! I have been flipping my hair back and forth all day


----------



## Toy (Jul 29, 2013)

QueenAmaka,love the thickness Great progress!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 29, 2013)

Toy said:


> QueenAmaka,love the thickness Great progress!



Thanks Toy!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 3, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful -


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2013)

You ladies hair is "Magically Delicious!!!!!"

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## JudithO (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright ladies here goes.... I relaxed today at 10 weeks post.... Can i go ahead and claim MBL now? 

I know my ends are thin... I'm baby'ing them till DEC, and will maintain that length.. 2014 should be full of trims...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 8, 2013)

JudithO

YES MA'AM YOU CAN! You have some beautiful hair woman!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2013)

JudithO your hair is beautiful. You look almost wl to me.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2013)

JudithO girl you betta claim it!  Lovely reveal!

I hope to join you at MBL soon.


----------



## Toy (Aug 8, 2013)

Congrats!! JudithO.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

JudithO - way to go!


----------



## Loving (Aug 9, 2013)

JudithO - yes!!! You are almost at WL!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2013)

I love lurking in here and see all of these GORGEOUS heads of hair!!! You ladies look fantastic

Back into lurk mode


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 12, 2013)

Marking my spot!

Pics coming September 21 when I end this 21 week stretch!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be back in October.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2013)

Look what was delivered yesterday!  Only 2 more days and this newgrowth is GONE!

Anybody else relaxing this weekend?  Be sure to post your results in here. 



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 19, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Look what was delivered yesterday!  Only 2 more days and this newgrowth is GONE!  Anybody else relaxing this weekend?  Be sure to post your results in here.  Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



That's from your supplier on eBay? That's a lot of product!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> That's from your supplier on eBay? That's a lot of product!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



Saludable84 - nope, this is from sleekhair.com. My regular eBay supplier went ghost. 

This reminds me that I need to do a follow-up post in the Relaxed Hair Thread.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2013)

I am seriously beginning to think my hair won't get any longer, but I'm still so happy with my relaxer results!  

21 weeks of newgrowth






"Before" Pic





"After" - Next morning still a little damp and I slept in two braids


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 22, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I am seriously beginning to think my hair won't get any longer, but I'm still so happy with my relaxer results!
> 
> 21 weeks of newgrowth
> 
> ...



I think you still have some of that good stuff from the 70's because girl you tripping HARD!!!!! I can see the growth AND retention. SL to BSL is a really big hump  so the progress seems so far away. Trust me, Ive been there and when you get there, your not even going to know how it happened. Keep on bunning girl, its working!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful progress sunnieb !!!!!!  You figured it out and IT IS WORKING girl!  Congrats!  Thickness, health and length!  You are winning on all levels!!!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (Sep 22, 2013)

You ARE growing SUNNIEB! And, you're keeping it! Let health be your only destination!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 22, 2013)

sunnieb YES!  Those ends are perfection lady!  Nice and thick!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I think you still have some of that good stuff from the 70's because girl you tripping HARD!!!!! I can see the growth AND retention. SL to BSL is a really big hump  so the progress seems so far away. Trust me, Ive been there and when you get there, your not even going to know how it happened. Keep on bunning girl, its working!



Saludable84 I think it's hard for me to see progress when I look at my own pics.  I'm so critical!  Thank you! 



Jobwright said:


> Beautiful progress!!!!!!  You figured it out and IT IS WORKING girl!  Congrats!  Thickness, health and length!  You are winning on all levels!!!!!



Jobwright Thank you!



tenderheaded said:


> You ARE growing SUNNIEB! And, you're keeping it! Let health be your only destination!!



tenderheaded You are so right!  Thank you!



bebezazueta said:


> YES!  Those ends are perfection lady!  Nice and thick!



bebezazueta - Thank you!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

sunnieb your hair and progress are great.  I feel like I have been at the same length for a year (and don't really bother with length pics anymore) so I was coming in to agree with your post then looked at your pics and thought..."what's this girl talking about?"  I see certain length and health


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb your hair and progress are great.  I feel like I have been at the same length for a year (and don't really bother with length pics anymore) so I was coming in to agree with your post then looked at your pics and thought..."what's this girl talking about?"  I see certain length and health



Nix08 

Yes, I always see the length gained when I relax.  I think I mean overall length.  I'm going to compare my photos from a year ago.  I swear I'm the _exact_ same length!  

But, even if terminal length exists and I hit mine, I'm happy.  This is more hair than I've ever had in my life!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I am seriously beginning to think my hair won't get any longer, but I'm still so happy with my relaxer results!
> 
> 21 weeks of newgrowth
> 
> ...



Great results! Ur hair has def grown


----------



## Babysaffy (Sep 23, 2013)

Great results! The growth can be seen, lady!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Yes, I always see the length gained when I relax. I think I mean overall length. I'm going to compare my photos from a year ago. I swear I'm the _exact_ same length!
> 
> But, even if *terminal length *exists and I hit mine, I'm happy. This is more hair than I've ever had in my life!


 
@sunnieb

Don't even go there I had heard of the midback stall early on in my research (although I don't hear much about it now) I'm convinced that it exists even if it's a visual illusion from the curve of the back or something that makes it 'seem' like length isn't being gained. OR, My other thought it that the old hair from pre hair journey just can't compete anymore and breaks off

Don't talk about no terminal length at BSL/MBL you'll send me into a depression....yes it's more hair than I've ever had too but I'm the greedy type I want WL, NOW!!!

ETA: Although I also think part of my problem is becoming a self trimmer....it's easy to do more often than if I have to arrange an appointment with a stylist that I watch like a hawk and instruct explicitly


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2013)

Nix08 I'm greedy too!  Let's go for TBL!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 26, 2013)

Nix08 & sunnieb see you all in HL/TBL 2014 challenge!  YAY!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 26, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Nix08 & sunnieb see you all in HL/TBL 2014 challenge!  YAY!



bebezazueta I might join that challenge! Keep hope alive!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

I relaxed at 11 weeks post with silk elements lye. I used aphogee 2 min as my protein. Dc'd with ors hairepair nourishing conditioner and used roux moisture recovery as my final rinse. Love the results.


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice SCarolinaGirl


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 6, 2013)

SCarolinaGirl

Beautiful results! Love your hemline


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 8, 2013)

I started prepping yesterday for my Thursday touch up. I conditioned with Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Masque (discontinued) and then I protected my already relaxed hair with  Chi Silk Infusion. Thursday morning I'll add another layer of Chi and conditioner. I'm going to trim 1-2 inches after my touch up. I'm so excited, I can't wait to end this 16 week stretch.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 11, 2013)

My 16 week stretch is over!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the beautiful reveals ladies!


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 11, 2013)

lovely GettingKinky what relaxer did you use?


----------



## Babysaffy (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah maaaaan! I need to unsubscribe this thread!! You ladies results are making me want to forget my decision to transition! Next week is crunch week- was meant to relax just before my birthday this coming Thursday when I'll also be going on vacation, 30 weeks post. I've been stretching since March.  Decided to transition last month but still wavering.... Eek!


----------



## Babysaffy (Oct 11, 2013)

GettingKinky, your hair looks luscious!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2013)

sunnieb, your hair looks amazing. I think it's growing. The best length check is done on comparison photos and/or heat stretched hair.

GettingKinky bebezazueta sunnieb, gorgeous and perfection.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 11, 2013)

GettingKinky your hair is gorgeous.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 11, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> lovely GettingKinky what relaxer did you use?



Thanks!  Is it bad that I've never asked my stylist what she uses?  I don't know if it's lye or no lye. I don't know what strength it is. She puts it on and rinses all in 10 minutes so I still have lots of texture. 

I guess I'll ask her next time I go....


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 11, 2013)

Hyacinthe
divachyk
Babysaffy
FelaShrine

Thanks ladies.   You all are going to give me a big head.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 11, 2013)

GettingKinky making me upset I didn't post my reveal. I'm over here telling my friend "I need hair like that!"

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 11, 2013)

^^^ post it. I wanna see.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 13, 2013)

DH got a good one. This is one week post.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2013)

Good thing I posted in here.  I couldn't remember the exact date of my relaxer!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 14, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> DH got a good one. This is one week post.


 

This is my end of the year goal.  Your hair looks super delicious! Saludable84


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish I had something to reveal... 26 weeks post (6 weeks over due for my relaxer)... I have been using heat tho so I see the growth.  Super excited to relax.  Its been a breeze with stretching so who knows when I will relax.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I wish I had something to reveal... 26 weeks post (6 weeks over due for my relaxer)... I have been using heat tho so I see the growth.  Super excited to relax.  Its been a breeze with stretching so who knows when I will relax.



Your already at 6 months. I hope to e there one day.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 26, 2013)

Bumping for my reveal later today.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok ladies here goes...


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Oct 26, 2013)

JudithO Great progress, lady!  Very inspiring!


----------



## JudithO (Oct 27, 2013)

No one else relaxed this weekend?


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll be 12 weeks post on Saturday, and plan to relax then.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Sanity (Nov 3, 2013)

I am 9 weeks post with 11 weeks to go!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 8, 2013)

Bumping for the weekend!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 8, 2013)

I totally forgot to post my touch up in here. I texlaxed at 22.5 weeks. Something like that.  Currently 5 weeks post


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 10, 2013)

i think i will come in here to reveal my pics from natural to relaxed ( in december next month). 

if i dont forget ill be back in december.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Bumping for the weekend!



I should've relaxed this weekend sunnieb. Birthday is next weekend so maybe I'll relax this week sometime.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2013)

Ms. Tiki beautiful reveal!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome Ms. Tiki


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks sunnieb and divachyk


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 14, 2013)

So, I relaxed this past Friday (November 8, 2013) just in time for my birthday (11/11/2013) . Here are my results!






Here's a Comparison: from July 18, 2013-November 8, 2013
I apologize for the terrible picture quality......it may be hard for you to tell a difference in the length since the images came out so dark


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 14, 2013)

D.Lisha gorgeous!


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @D.Lisha gorgeous!


 

Thank you ma'am . I'm aspiring to get to YOUR level one day lol.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 14, 2013)

D.Lisha, lovely lovely


----------



## Toy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful Girly D.Lisha


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 14, 2013)

Toy said:


> Beautiful Girly @D.Lisha


 
Thank you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

D.Lisha

 SO PRETTY!


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @D.Lisha
> 
> SO PRETTY!



Thanks boo


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 16, 2013)

Bump...........


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2013)

Bumping for the holiday weekend relaxers!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 29, 2013)

heyyyyy im a relaxed head now.
so , my story: last relaxer 2007 december.... then relaxed virgin hair today.
for the last 2 to 3 months ive been loosing hair at the crown( i ended up cutting parts of my croWn very short)...... today the stylist saw my crown disaster and said " grow it out instead of cutting all areas short"
usually my hair is fuller than today but hey, im still happy. i will work the crown back with lots of castor oil and deep conditionning( which i didnt always do...)

she used no lye and thought it would be better.
the new dark and lovely relaxer. 
goods: im happy and excited. it was bouncing at each step and blowing in the wind.

bads: i find she was a little hard on detangling. pulled to hard. and she made it bone straight ( it has a tiny texture when air dried,but bone straight when flat ironned).

conclusion: im gonna now do everything myself .and i am happy of my choice and results. 

before relaxer:
View attachment 234989

after rinsing out relaxer:
View attachment 234991

she rollerset, a little blow dry and flat iron( lots of heat huh)?! well...and we had to cut as ends were   damaged. :-(  and im gonna grow that croWn back for my hair ro become as full as before.( even relaxed it was more full).

View attachment 234993

side view:

View attachment 234995

close view:
View attachment 234997

trying hair clip( yup i played in it today lol):

View attachment 234999

well from bsb, im back to a little over sl( between sl and apl( except ly crazy crown).

now im excited and i this time want to take care of my hair well, better!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2013)

coolsista-paris your hair looks great  Lovely shine!  How often do you plan to relax?


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

Your hair looks great, i don't see the damage you speak of.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> coolsista-paris your hair looks great  Lovely shine!  How often do you plan to relax?



thank you. i hope i can wait about 10-12 weeks before relaxing . ive never stretched in my entire life.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 30, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Your hair looks great, i don't see the damage you speak of.



thank you. 

i had crown breakage since 2-3 months. it was bad!! my first real setback in 6 years.i had cut the crown to el or nl at areas. so my hair looked less full.

now its relaxed but the crown is shorter  which annoys me. im beleiving of i do my best on taking care of it, it will grown back full.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2013)

divachyk


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2013)

Oops I posted my reveal in the other relaxed thread....  

Reposting here....


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 6, 2013)

divachyk I see ya growin girl!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2013)

divachyk - Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful @divachyk, your hair looks thicker too


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2013)

Ms. Tiki, Nix08, sunnieb, thank you ladies


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## ckisland (Dec 14, 2013)

First attempt at self-relaxing
First relaxer after 6 years of naturalness 

Before
Wash n'go






After






My hair after blowdrying and doing 4 braids. Looks reallllllll natural


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

ckisland

Nothing is showing up.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 14, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> ckisland
> 
> Nothing is showing up.



That should work now


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 14, 2013)

ckisland,

That last picture is everything. Nice volume and curl!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 14, 2013)

ckisland its looks so full and pretty. You did a good job.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 14, 2013)

ckisland your hair is lovely.  I'm a little jealous that your hair is so long after 6 years of being natural.  Lol!

My hair didn't grow pass NL and I was natural for 4 years.

But awesome job.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 14, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> ckisland,
> 
> That last picture is everything. Nice volume and curl!


Thank you 



PureSilver said:


> ckisland its looks so full and pretty. You did a good job.


Thank you!!! I think I did pretty good as a first timer. Not quite what I wanted but I'll get there.



Renewed1 said:


> ckisland your hair is lovely.  I'm a little jealous that your hair is so long after 6 years of being natural.  Lol!
> 
> My hair didn't grow pass NL and I was natural for 4 years.
> 
> But awesome job.



Awwww. Thank you . I think my hair's sooooo short. I need another 12 inches in my life


----------



## divachyk (Dec 14, 2013)

ckisland


----------



## Toy (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautiful and Thick hair divachyk Congrats.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you Toy.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2013)

Pics of relaxer take 2 


I love it now!!!! 

After airdrying for a while, I put in 8 flexirods for less than an hour.







I keep bouncing around the house!! I am so in love with my hair


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2013)

And loving your hair is what it's all about.  Your hair looks great
ckisland


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> And loving your hair is what it's all about.  Your hair looks great
> ckisland



It really is!! Thank you!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2013)

ckisland, ur results came out great! How long did u leave the relaxer on?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2013)

pelohello said:


> ckisland, ur results came out great! How long did u leave the relaxer on?



Thank you! The first time was for 20 mins and got the very curly results. When I re-relaxed, I reapplied and smoothed my entire head for 15 minutes.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 16, 2013)

ckisland I cant believe you did it, I know you were having hair woes for a while. I like the fact that its not bone straight!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2013)

NowIAmNappy said:


> ckisland I cant believe you did it, I know you were having hair woes for a while. I like the fact that its not bone straight!



A part of me can't believe it either!! I'm loving my hair so much, but my mind is still processing that fact that I'm not natural anymore.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok relaxed ladies.

Ya'll keep posting about all these fresh relaxers, but I don't see any pics!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2013)

Fresh relaxer look. Hair is too straight but I will fix that when I wash it. Also the ends were bumped under a little.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 20, 2013)

@Rozlewis your hair looks thick and healthy. You're doing good


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2013)

Nix08, thanks. My hair is very thick except the first week after a relaxer. I hate the fresh relaxer look.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 21, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Nix08, thanks. My hair is very thick except the first week after a relaxer. I hate the fresh relaxer look.




Same here.  My hair always looks limp and lifeless after a fresh relaxer....it's only after that first wash/dc-session that I actually start to like it.

Yours looks great here! It's so thick and full


----------



## divachyk (Dec 22, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Nix08, thanks. My hair is very thick except the first week after a relaxer. I hate the fresh relaxer look.





D.Lisha said:


> Same here.  My hair always looks limp and lifeless after a fresh relaxer....it's only after that first wash/dc-session that I actually start to like it.  Yours looks great here! It's so thick and full


 Rozlewis D.Lisha, check out ways to help with limp hair: http://relaxedthairapy.com/diva-mail-post-touch-up-regi-dealing-with-limp-hair/.   

Your hair looks great Roz! Very healthy and thick.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2013)

divachyk those are some great tips!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 30, 2013)

Bumping....


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 25, 2014)

Bump!  Be back in here with my reveal pics in 2 weeks!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bump. 

So it won't be far when I update.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2014)

All done!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> All done!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh my Lord!  I had to come out of relaxed thread lurkdom to say your hair is EVERYTHING!  Length, health & thickness!  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Oh my Lord!  I had to come out of relaxed thread lurkdom to say your hair is EVERYTHING!  Length, health & thickness!  Keep up the awesome work!



I second this Saludable84


----------



## Loving (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84  wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 28, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> I second this Saludable84



i third this!!!!

beautiful


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 wowzers!  Gimme dat hair!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's my reveal http://www.okdani.com/2014/01/28/teamnatural-permed-bone-straight/


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good Whimsy I thought your link was going to go a comedic post or something.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 28, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Looking good Whimsy I thought your link was going to go a comedic post or something.



Me too!  I was wondering what she was doing crashing in a relaxed thread. Looks great!

And yeah, I give her 6 months at the most before she transitions back to natural.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> All done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl your hair is beautiful. .. instead of having me look for every post you've made can i have details on your regimen please


----------



## Toy (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 beautiful and thick Congrats.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl your hair is beautiful. .. instead of having me look for every post you've made can i have details on your regimen please



I don't do much. Wash, condition with heat always, roller set. Sometimes I air dry, but I try not too because it's more manipulation for me. I've just got simpler over time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 I would like to place an order for just an 1/8th of your thickness and length please! Thank you!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Saludable84 I would like to place an order for just an 1/8th of your thickness and length please! Thank you!



Lol. 

I don't relax bone straight. I do the half and half and each side get 13 minutes in heaven. When in done, I look like side show bob. That's the biggest reason for my thickness. But not everyone cares for texture. I just have no choice.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84

Your hair is so pretty it makes me mad . I showed my coworker (actually she was being nosy but I digress) and she had the same reaction. She kept asking were you West Indian  and argued me down everytime I said no.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Your hair is so pretty it makes me mad . I showed my coworker (actually she was being nosy but I digress) and she had the same reaction. She kept asking were you West Indian  and argued me down everytime I said no.



LOL. 

Im definitely not West Indian. I wish I had a reason for this head, but my only explanation is "Morena's can too!"


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 -- yes honey. I'm speechless.  Pur-i-ty gorgeous!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> All done!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I-I-I want that hair, Pleeeeeease!  Most Beautimus!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 31, 2014)

Bumping for the weekend!


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not relaxing until April but I will post here for the first time then I think.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 9, 2014)

*coughs* bumping... You know who you are!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 9, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> *coughs* bumping... You know who you are!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





I forgot!  Coming soon, gotta download them.


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Feb 9, 2014)

It's old but I wanted to share.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 9, 2014)

Relaxed last night and I'm lovin' my hair!  

Pre- relaxer at 20 weeks post. I couldn't even comb it!  I just unrolled my give up bun and took this pic. 


Results:


I'm not even disappointed with the length. I seem to have more hair if that makes sense. I'm also pleased that my ends are holding on. I'll still trim about 1/4" or  little less, but only because I like the look of freshly trimmed ends.


ETA: that upside down pic below is a shot of my pre-parted hair. Not sure why it posted. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 9, 2014)

sunnieb

Your hemline is so thick. I don't think you need to trim anymore for now. It's nice and even and stays even. Your results came out great. Your hair is just so uniform and it shows that you take care of it well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 9, 2014)

Saludable84 Thanks! I might just do a dusting instead of a full trim.


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 9, 2014)

sunnyblvd & sunnieb

WOW!  Love the length, thickness and hemline!

Thanks for the hair porn. LOL!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

Tomorrow I end my longest stretch ever -- 18 weeks. Yay!!!  I'll be back with pictures tomorrow night or Friday morning.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my reveal...


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful!! divachyk. I can't wait until my hair is that long.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry I'm all late and stuff but I couldn't post here until I posted on my blog.  This is after my NYE texlax


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

I just got my texlax touch up tonight.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 14, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Here's my reveal...





Ms. Tiki said:


> Sorry I'm all late and stuff but I couldn't post here until I posted on my blog.  This is after my NYE texlax





GettingKinky said:


> I just got my texlax touch up tonight.



Looking great ladies!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2014)

Ms. Tiki -- awesome reveal. 
JudithO GettingKinky -- thank you so much 
GettingKinky -- that thickness is


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 14, 2014)

woooooow all these pics!!! beautiful ladies!!!!

im jealous now :-(


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 14, 2014)

All these beautiful reveals, I think I might......!

Goregeous Ladies! 

GettingKinky LOVING YOUR CURLS! Is that a rollerset?


----------



## ckisland (Feb 14, 2014)

OMG Ladies!!!!! These reveals just slayed me. Like seriously I'm on #TeamMadandJealous . 
Saludable84,  WOW WOW WOW!!!! Your hair is everything I want in my life. Can I take your hair out? I promise to show her a good time .


----------



## beauti (Feb 14, 2014)

*oh gah! Such beautiful hair in here!  I think I'm fiendish right now, thinking about that crack I gave up *


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 14, 2014)

LAWD! beauti & EnExitStageLeft we supposed to be in rehab. But these gorgeous heads of hair up in here got me


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2014)

sunnieb, I wish I could stretch 20 weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> All these beautiful reveals, I think I might......!
> 
> Goregeous Ladies!
> 
> GettingKinky LOVING YOUR CURLS! Is that a rollerset?



@EnExitStageStageLeft thanks!  My stylist put those curls in with a curing iron. I put in 3 bantu knots overnight (a trick I learned from lulu97) and there are still going strong.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 14, 2014)

bebezazueta

I can't help it. I loves me a pretty head of relaxed hair !


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 14, 2014)

JudithO divachyk Thanks ladies. I said I need to start taking more pictures. I was going through my blog and realized that I really don't have a lot posted. I'm glad to be among such gorgeous company.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 15, 2014)

divachyk, extend 1 week every stretch.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 16, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> divachyk, extend 1 week every stretch.



TY Saludable84  I gave stretching an honest try many times but it never worked to my advantage. The length retained just doesn't seem to outweigh the stretch challenges, unfortunately. In addition, I'm unwilling to consistently wash multi times per week which seems to be the key. I need to change me in order to change my stretch outcome. Girl, I'm a work in progress.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow  divachyk your hair has grown so long and pweety


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2014)

Hyacinthe said:


> Wow  divachyk your hair has grown so long and pweety



:blowkiss: thank you Hyacinthe


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

My first touch up after 12 weeks post. I love my relaxer results, and irked at myself for ruining what would have be a really pretty roller set 





My fingers are crossed for it looking better in the morning 

ETA:
Here's my hair today with better lighting and after a trim


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 9, 2014)

ckisland said:


> My first touch up after 12 weeks post. I love my relaxer results, and irked at myself for ruining what would have be a really pretty roller set   My fingers are crossed for it looking better in the morning



Ruined what? You density is killer and your results came out wonderful. Glad you are loving your hair.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice thick hair ckisland.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Ruined what? You density is killer and your results came out wonderful. Glad you are loving your hair.


Thank You!!!!! :blowkiss: The first pics are after I had combed out my first roller set and had to re-roll my hair. That made my hair get poofy and my ends looked rough .


halfindian said:


> Nice thick hair ckisland.


 Thank you!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

ckisland why haven't I seen any of your roller set pictures in the rollersetting thread?  Your hair looks great!!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2014)

thick, yummy, lovely, awesome...you get the point ckisland


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @ckisland why haven't I seen any of your roller set pictures in the rollersetting thread? Your hair looks great!!


 'Cause I don't ever do rollersets . I will now though!! And thank you so much! You are a rollersetting queen !!!


divachyk said:


> thick, yummy, lovely, awesome...you get the point @ckisland


Thank you!!  You are too sweet !!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 9, 2014)

ckisland

Your set is sooooooo purdy!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

ckisland said:


> 'Cause I don't ever do rollersets . I will now though!! And thank you so much! You are a rollersetting queen !!!



I'm just a rollersetting rookie. Some of the ladies over there are true setting queens.


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @ckisland
> 
> Your set is sooooooo purdy!


Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 9, 2014)

ckisland said:


> My first touch up after 12 weeks post. I love my relaxer results, and irked at myself for ruining what would have be a really pretty roller set   My fingers are crossed for it looking better in the morning   ETA: Here's my hair today with better lighting and after a trim



oh please give me some if that thickness!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> oh please give me some if that thickness!


LOL!!! Thank you, and you know I think your hair is lovely  . Are you still stretching?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 10, 2014)

ckisland said:


> LOL!!! Thank you, and you know I think your hair is lovely  . Are you still stretching?



oh thank you. i personally am hating my hair!! the hair missing at the croWn is just stopping me from styling how i want. my rollerset camr out bad yesterday! i put my hair up. looks bad when its down...
im still stretching indeed.! im supposed to relax end or this month. i dont know if i will or not


----------



## ckisland (Mar 10, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> oh thank you. i personally am hating my hair!! the hair missing at the croWn is just stopping me from styling how i want. my rollerset camr out bad yesterday! i put my hair up. looks bad when its down...
> im still stretching indeed.! im supposed to relax end or this month. i dont know if i will or not


I'm sorry . I hated my hair when I first relaxed, but then things started lining up right and I found my stride. And you have an area that's recovering! Try not to be so down on yourself cause it just needs time to catch up .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 10, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I'm sorry . I hated my hair when I first relaxed, but then things started lining up right and I found my stride. And you have an area that's recovering! Try not to be so down on yourself cause it just needs time to catch up .



it sure will need time.

nowadays im fustrated and feel like cutting it short, very short, or transitionning or big chopping. 
thats how i feel unfortunately. 
if i braid it will worsten the edges that are a bit sensitive.. if i leave it out i will manipulate. oh my, this hair :-/


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 10, 2014)

ive been dc with moisture these last weeks. i think i should aternate with protein dc too.
one Week moisture, the other week protein.

i usually prepoo-dc (oil+conditionner or dc) . its less manipulation for me. 

i have apoghee 2 min. is that enough ?
i want to ors? is the mayonaise gonna be too strong? is it considered as a strong protein?
or should i try the ors resplenishing (is that the name lol)?

my stupid fine  hair breaks easily. argggg so annoying!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone used the New Strait to Eden relaxer? I think it's about time for me to drop the Texture softener. I want to be able to do strait styles without a lot of heat.erplexed


----------



## ckisland (Mar 10, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Has anyone used the New Strait to Eden relaxer? I think it's about time for me to drop the Texture softener. I want to be able to do strait styles without a lot of heat.erplexed


 *raises hand
I did and my hair came out really silky and bouncy . I didn't experience any burning (not even in my tender spot), but I would be cautious on how much smoothing or time I leave it on if you don't have coarse strands. I loss a lot more hair than I did when I used Optimum, but the Optimum couldn't get my hair as straight as I wanted. I love my results


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2014)

Bump!

I know ya'll out there relaxing.  Where the pics????


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 19, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Bump!  I know ya'll out there relaxing.  Where the pics????



I still have 8 weeks to go, but I'll be back then.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

You're not seeing things -- I chopped. 

Detailed on my blog: http://bit.ly/1tPI4XI


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk your hair looks great. 

I'm a thick hemline chaser myself so I understand your decision.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk your hair looks great.  I'm a thick hemline chaser myself so I understand your decision.  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Thank you sunnieb


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> You're not seeing things -- I chopped.  Detailed on my blog: http://bit.ly/1tPI4XI



divachyk

Your hair looks lovely still. I would have done the same thing. Do you M&S daily?


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 28, 2014)

Man, I've been out of the loop for a minute. I posted my relaxer results in the wrong thread!

I forgot allll about this thread lol. 

Pictured below are my results from my April 17th after a 23-week long stretch.  I'd say it's safe to claim BSL. Also my stylist did a small trim to tighten up my ends


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> You're not seeing things -- I chopped.  Detailed on my blog: http://bit.ly/1tPI4XI



It looks good! Very thick and healthy.


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 28, 2014)

*Deleted*
Double post


----------



## danysedai (Apr 28, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk your hair looks great.
> 
> I'm a thick hemline chaser myself so I understand your decision.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



(raises hand) me too! So I understand Divachyk's decision. We have the knowledge so thinner ends (if hair is thick,not naturally thin) can be cut in the pursuit of the full thick hemline we love.

I'm in that process myself. I cut about 2 inches yesterday. That means that I'm still BSL like this time last year but to me, it's better not to hang on to those ends. Picture the image of you with thick full MBL hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2014)

I like your thick ends DivaChyck. I just cut 2-3 inches a few weeks ago and after my initial shock, I love the results. 

D.Lisha you are definitely BSL.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk, your hair looks nice and healthy.

You'll be back to your length in no time, especially with the summer growth spur.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

Beamodel D.Lisha, danysedai, GettingKinky, pelohello

Thank you ladies for the kind words. 

Beamodel, I m&s daily. Do you?

Great reveal, D.Lisha! 

Danysedai, your hair looks great! My hair feels better now that I don't have those ends hanging on for dear life. I should have let them go sooner.

GettingKinky, see...I'm so glad to hear I'm not by myself with the post-trim shock. I'm glad you're enjoying your results.

Pelohello, I need to track my growth to see if my hair grows faster in the summer. I never noticed or paid much attention. *shame*


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk

Omg. I'm in love. It looks so delicious.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Saludable84


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking great ladies!


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 28, 2014)

danysedai said:


> (raises hand) me too! So I understand Divachyk's decision. We have the knowledge so thinner ends (if hair is thick,not naturally thin) can be cut in the pursuit of the full thick hemline we love.
> 
> I'm in that process myself. I cut about 2 inches yesterday. That means that I'm still BSL like this time last year but to me, it's better not to hang on to those ends. Picture the image of you with thick full MBL hair



You and your hair are gorgeous. I need to get up on the Kerastase.


----------



## sunnieb (May 25, 2014)

Any fresh relaxer pics?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 25, 2014)

Oh snap...thanks for bumping. Will be back tomorrow with pics


----------



## Beamodel (May 25, 2014)

Took this picture about a week ago


----------



## GettingKinky (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful Beamodel


----------



## LadyRaider (May 26, 2014)

All of you have gorgeous hair.


----------



## sunnieb (May 26, 2014)

Beamodel your hair is gorgeous!  Your ends are perfection!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 26, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Took this picture about a week ago



Beamodel

Your hair looks great. I am jealous of that gorgeous mane.


----------



## Beamodel (May 26, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I working on thickening it up now.


----------



## divachyk (May 26, 2014)

Beamodel...your hair looks amazing!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone forget to post their fresh relaxer pics?


----------



## EmilyWilde (Jun 2, 2014)

Just before I relaxed and after I relaxed/flat ironed/cut some bangs.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jun 2, 2014)

Almost 4 weeks ago, I used Silk Elements Olive Oil no lye. I will go back to lye my next touchup.



View attachment 263645


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 13, 2014)

After 17 weeks I got a touchup and a cellophane treatment and had her flat iron my hair. I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the ends so today I have wavy, shiny hair. I know I should embrace what god have me and I do most of the time, but I love, love, love smooth, silky, shiny hair.  I'm so tempted to do biweekly flat irons, but I know my hair can't take it. I cringe a little every 8 weeks when I have it done.


----------



## brownb83 (Jun 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> After 17 weeks I got a touchup and a cellophane treatment and had her flat iron my hair. I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the ends so today I have wavy, shiny hair. I know I should embrace what god have me and I do most of the time, but I love, love, love smooth, silky, shiny hair.  I'm so tempted to do biweekly flat irons, but I know my hair can't take it. I cringe a little every 8 weeks when I have it done.



gourgeous!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 13, 2014)

EmilyWilde gorgeous!   How many weeks post were you?

Destiny9109 beautiful results!  Why will you be going back to lye?

GettingKinky girl, we are embracing what God gave us - free will to do what we want with what we got. Ha!  Love your hair!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 13, 2014)

GettingKinky your hair is STU-NNI-NG!:


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> After 17 weeks I got a touchup and a cellophane treatment and had her flat iron my hair. I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the ends so today I have wavy, shiny hair. I know I should embrace what god have me and I do most of the time, but I love, love, love smooth, silky, shiny hair.  I'm so tempted to do biweekly flat irons, but I know my hair can't take it. I cringe a little every 8 weeks when I have it done.



GettingKinky

Your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## EmilyWilde (Jun 13, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> @EmilyWilde gorgeous!   How many weeks post were you?




Thank you! I was about a year post. It was a lot of hair, had to get my mom to help me with the top part. From now on I'm going to to relax every six months.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 20, 2014)

Bump! 

I'm relaxing in about 2 hours!  :woohoo:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi ladies!  I haven't done an official "introduction" thread but I finally decided to come out of my lurking mode and actively start participating here. Been lurking for almost 3 years, figured it's about time. I'm just gonna consider this my intro haha. Anyway! Here are my TU results. Had a fresh cut and everything. I'm _very_ pleased with my hair right now


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome missyrayne19!

Beautiful hair!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 20, 2014)

missyrayne19

Your hair is so pretty! I love your hemline!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2014)

Welcome with all that gorgeous hair missyrayne19


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2014)

Two weeks post. Hot mess.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Two weeks post. Hot mess.



Your lying: look: Saludable84 are you texlaxed?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2014)

I will post a pic tomorrow.  I will be a week post and 3 days after I unwrap my hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Your lying: look: Saludable84 are you texlaxed?



Yes girl. Hot mess lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2014)

Root shot of my ponytail rollerset


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2014)

Root shot


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Root shot



Do you self relax? your root look good. 

Talking about self relaxing and looking good, where is sunnieb


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Do you self relax? your root look good.
> 
> Talking about self relaxing and looking good, where is sunnieb



Yes I do. My SO helps me. He gets the two in the back and I get the two in the front so it has plenty of time to process Saludable84


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok. I'm so happy with my results! 

First pic is from earlier today as I was walking out the door. Second pic is from a few minutes ago. I will do a slight trim next week,  but in the meantime I'm enjoying having no newgrowth! 







Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2014)

Saludable84

You hair is just too lush and your siggy! That belly is just too darn cute!

sunnieb

Your results are so pretty. I showed my mom whom is thinking about re-relaxing and you pretty much made her decision for her. I just placed an order for the Linage Relaxer .


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 21, 2014)

Your hair turned out beautiful as always sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 21, 2014)

divachyk I posted pics!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2014)

Lilmama1011 sunnieb, looking great ladies!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 22, 2014)

sunnieb tiny trim because it looks better each relaxer. I would push for you to not trim at all, but I know how them ends sneak up in you. Anyway, it looks good and it's looking healthier every 20 weeks. Your gets long and mine get thicker (because I never see growth ) 

EnExitStageLeft thanks. Now tell my tired looking face and body that!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks ladies! 

Ya'll know I'll post pics of my hair be it good,  bad,  or whatever. Think I put a bit too much castor oil on tonight though. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 22, 2014)

sunnieb

 I see you guuuuuurl!!!! 
 You should create a collage of your relaxer reveals because I see you creeping up on mbl girlfriend!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 22, 2014)

sunnieb, you've definitely gained length. Saludable84, you are cute as a button.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't forgot my picture. I just have to unwrap it and I'm in the house today so keeping it wrapped.  I don't like combing my hair daily anyway


----------



## baddison (Jun 22, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok. I'm so happy with my results!
> 
> First pic is from earlier today as I was walking out the door. Second pic is from a few minutes ago. I will do a slight trim next week,  but in the meantime I'm enjoying having no newgrowth!
> 
> ...



sunnieb - your hair is gorgeous!!  beautiful results.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 23, 2014)

From different angles. One pic is blurry but I like the way it looks lol


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> From different angles. One pic is blurry but I like the way it looks lol



I love it also Lilmama1011! It looks amazing.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2014)

More pics please. I see ya'll in the other threads talmbout being freshly relaxed.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2014)

Comparison photo from April when I chopped to July.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking beautiful divachyk


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Comparison photo from April when I chopped to July.



divachyk

Your hair looks beautiful and healthy.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 12, 2014)

divachyk so pretty!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 12, 2014)

divachyk

Working girl!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you lovelies!  I truly appreciate it. For once, I actually feel my hair is healthy. *knocks on wood*

Beamodel Saludable84 sunnieb Rozlewis


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Comparison photo from April when I chopped to July.



Lovely!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking good divachyk


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 2, 2014)

Bumping........


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been gone from LHCF for way too long, I've missed you guys!!!  I relaxed on Friday and I'm sooooo happy to be able to feel my scalp again.  This experience reiterated the fact that a 16 week stretch is not how I feel about life.  I tried to upload pics, but the site is being persnickety.  I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 4, 2014)

Looking real good divachyk


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Aug 4, 2014)

We need more lovely relaxed reveal pics! I'm cheering you relaxed ladies on!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 4, 2014)

PureSilver I'm not stalking or anything, but didn't I see you mention a fresh touchup?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

GettingKinky yes mam I did. I will post pictures later. I will upload by or before tomorrow evening. I'll make sure to tag you too.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 4, 2014)

I totally forgot to post in this thread. I relaxed my hair last week...


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pics of my newly relaxed hair. I'm about an inch from bsl..... again, smh.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2014)

15 wks post relaxer bun

Fresh Relaxer Aug 3-14 root shot

Fresh Relaxer Aug 3-14 side view

I used profectiv relaxer regular and I self relaxed. I'm in awe how well I did. I relaxed at 16 wks. 
As soon as I can get my SO to take a back shot I will post that later. I'm no good at that.


@GettingKinky @Rozlewis @JaneBond007


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 6, 2014)

Bumping. ...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm still sitting here with conditioner on.  I am going to rollerset and will post pics later or tomorrow.  Here is a scalp pic of air dried hair


----------



## Loving (Sep 8, 2014)

T/U on Saturday. Got a trim too and I think I lost all my growth from the beginning of the year. Oh well, it will grow back.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 8, 2014)

Loving said:


> T/U on Saturday. Got a trim too and I think I lost all my growth from the beginning of the year. Oh well, it will grow back.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 8, 2014)

Loving said:


> T/U on Saturday. Got a trim too and I think I lost all my growth from the beginning of the year. Oh well, it will grow back.



It looks great. Nice and healthy


----------



## missyrayne19 (Sep 8, 2014)

Loving your hair looks absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2014)

Loving said:


> T/U on Saturday. Got a trim too and I think I lost all my growth from the beginning of the year. Oh well, it will grow back.



Loving, it looks great. I'm at a point where I want healthy hair regardless if that's NL, SL, APL etc. Healthy hair thrives. Unhealthy doesn't. Matter fact, I am debating another mini chop. My hair just performs better and I so dig that.


----------



## Loving (Sep 9, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Healthy hair thrives


@divachyk That's so true. Health over length right?


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2014)

Your hair is beautiful!!! Loving


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2014)

Loving said:


> @divachyk That's so true. Health over length right?



Loving, yes! I stayed complaining all up and through this threads. I was trying to hold on to that length for dear life. After I chopped 3-4 inches, I've been kinda quiet because things are going really well (knock on wood). So yeah, keeping my hair trimmed and cut to a healthy point helps my hair flourish and perform.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2014)

Anybody relax this weekend?  Let's see those pics!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2014)

Ya'll stretch too much!  Where the pics??????


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

sunnieb i came in here to see your reveal pics


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2014)

PureSilver - Nope!  I'm not due til November! 

All these healthy relaxer practices are ruining this reveal thread darnit!


----------



## irisak (Sep 22, 2014)

I relaxed Saturday at 12 weeks. Here are my results. 







I was in my pjs with no makeup so I had to hide my face lol


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2014)

irisak gorgeous!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 22, 2014)

irisak beautiful results.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 22, 2014)

The top is relaxed as of yesterday and the bottom is my hair Labor Day.


----------



## irisak (Sep 22, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> The top is relaxed as of yesterday and the bottom is my hair Labor Day.



Saludable84 I'm under processed too.  In fact I under process on purpose because my hair is healthier when it's not bone straight. I get my hair straight from a good rollerset and light flat iron. Are you having issues styling? Your buns always look so full and pretty!!!!!!


----------



## missyrayne19 (Sep 23, 2014)

Relaxed my hair Saturday. These are my results! Happy with how my hair turned out. First pic is from my TU a few days ago, second pic is from my TU in March


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 23, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> Relaxed my hair Saturday. These are my results! Happy with how my hair turned out. First pic is from my TU a few days ago, second pic is from my TU in March



Your closing in on bsl


----------



## missyrayne19 (Sep 23, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Your closing in on bsl



Gahhhh I know!! This is the longest my hair has ever been my entire LIFE and while I am super excited, I still don't feel like my hair is long  in fact, I feel like my hair is super short, like SL short... I'm tellin' y'all, hair anorexia is reaaaaal


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 24, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> Gahhhh I know!! This is the longest my hair has ever been my entire LIFE and while I am super excited, I still don't feel like my hair is long  in fact, I feel like my hair is super short, like SL short... I'm tellin' y'all, hair anorexia is reaaaaal



I agree,  I see progress in pics but feel my hair is sl as well


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 24, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> Gahhhh I know!! This is the longest my hair has ever been my entire LIFE and while I am super excited, I still don't feel like my hair is long  in fact, I feel like my hair is super short, like SL short... I'm tellin' y'all, hair anorexia is reaaaaal



When I feel like that I wear my hair in a ponytail. Then i feel a little better.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Sep 25, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> When I feel like that I wear my hair in a ponytail. Then i feel a little better.



Yeah I do too. That never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 26, 2014)

I will be relaxing next weekend & reveling too


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 28, 2014)

Any pics?  Anyone?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I self relaxed today using Linange. I was almost 5 months post. I ended up textlaxing my hair and it wasn't necessarily on purpose either but the texture doesn't bother me. I ended up up trimming a little bit off but looking at my hair now I feel like I should have a major cut or trim gradually because the breakage I have at my crown from the last  corrective is pretty bad :-(  and I also feel that my hair has thinned a bit due to shedding and breakage. I have to go into nurse mode now. Here are my progress pics. The lines in the second pic is because is a three sided mirror in my bathroom ( it looks a little weird.. So thought I'd mention it)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

Flygirlll2 your hair has made great progress. You should just dust your ends a bid cut may not be necessary but that's just my opinion, not that you asked, either way your hair looks lovely.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 30, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Flygirlll2 your hair has made great progress. You should just dust your ends a bid cut may not be necessary but that's just my opinion, not that you asked, either way your hair looks lovely.


   Thank you. I might just trim it gradually. The setback with my crown coupled with the shedding I've had during this stretch had me wanting to cut it.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 30, 2014)

flyygirlll2

You made great progress. Looks good. I feel like you. My hair thinned out some and I have been gradually cutting it back so I will be MBL for a long time most likely. 

I will be relaxing my hair this weekend too. I cannot wait!!! 

The relaxer you used, I read that most people get textlaxed type results from it. I read it dosent process your hair "bone straight"


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2  You made great progress. Looks good. I feel like you. My hair thinned out some and I have been gradually cutting it back so I will be MBL for a long time most likely.  I will be relaxing my hair this weekend too. I cannot wait!!!  The relaxer you used, I read that most people get textlaxed type results from it. I read it dosent process your hair "bone straight"



Thank you. The shedding and the breakage I had was too much. I wasn't looking to have it bone  straight, just  wanted it to be more manageable. This stretch was a mess. 

Can't wait to see your pics, I'm sure your hair will look fabulous.


----------



## Babysaffy (Oct 4, 2014)

Relaxed today at 21 weeks post. I'm usually a self relaxer but I went to a salon to get it done, for the first time in years as my water pressure at home isn't great at the moment and I had several underprocessed areas.

Today I got quite a hefty trim of around two inches in some areas as my left side is so much longer than the right and I had a few split ends. The stylists were great and gentle with my hair and consulted me throughout the process, even on the little things for example I was impressed that I was asked whether I wanted my scalp greased (I didn't) as in the past stylists have just slapped on the grease even to the point where I've had to wash my hair again at home.

So happy with my soft, swingy hair and need to keep my ends healthy so I regain the length I've lost and not need to trim next touch up.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 4, 2014)

Babysaffy said:


> Relaxed today at 21 weeks post. I'm usually a self relaxer but I went to a salon to get it done, for the first time in years as my water pressure at home isn't great at the moment and I had several underprocessed areas.  Today I got quite a hefty trim of around two inches in some areas as my left side is so much longer than the right and I had a few split ends. The stylists were great and gentle with my hair and consulted me throughout the process, even on the little things for example I was impressed that I was asked whether I wanted my scalp greased (I didn't) as in the past stylists have just slapped on the grease even to the point where I've had to wash my hair again at home.  So happy with my soft, swingy hair and need to keep my ends healthy so I regain the length I've lost and not need to trim next touch up.



Looks nice and healthy! Love the look of freshly trimmed hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MsCarmenP (Oct 10, 2014)

I subscribed over a year ago but have only posted a few times because looking at all this long and luscious hair sometimes makes me feel like I'm not worthy to even post. But I'm so happy with my hair right now I'm stepping out of lurkdom. I just got a touch up after a 16 week stretch. Got it done at a salon because I feel like I overlap when I do it on my own (so salon from now on). I got my hair cut to about chin length last year and I think my hair grows super slow. My goal is APL. When I went in this morning I expected to need a cut back to chin length but she said I didn't need that. She did trim (I hadn't trimmed in over a year and know I need to do better with that). Here is the result.


----------



## Loving (Oct 10, 2014)

MsCarmenP It looks great! Lush and thick!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2014)

MsCarmenP, your hair looks beautiful. You are not a slow grower. You went from CL to APL in a year. That's awesome progress!!


----------



## MsCarmenP (Oct 10, 2014)

pelohello, Thanks! I guess I feel that way because it always seems like I make good progress and then have to chop most of it away. That's why I was so surprised I didn't have to this time.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking good ladies. Yall are gonna make me end my stretch. Let me get up out of here.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 10, 2014)

MsCarmenP Glad to hear you didn't need to trim as much. Your hair looks great!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 10, 2014)

divachyk I finally decided to texlax at 24 weeks even if I'm still wigging it. I still can't tell you how I ended up stretching.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2014)

How many weeks do you have remaining? Ms. Tiki


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 11, 2014)

divachyk I have three loooong weeks. I spill most of my Mizani neutralizing shampoo so I'm going to have to pull out my bantu or isoplus and some good old vinegar. Well, I always use vinegar but...


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2014)

Ms. Tiki, I dropped a new conditioner once after opening it. Boy was I hot.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 11, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Ms. Tiki, I dropped a new conditioner once after opening it. Boy was I hot.



Smh divachyk did you scoop it up and use it still?  Lol


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 11, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Ms. Tiki, I dropped a new conditioner once after opening it. Boy was I hot.



I hope you didn't lose too much!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2014)

Lilmama1011 greenandchic it wasn't recent that it happened but it wasn't scoopable. I was in the shower when it happened. Down the drain it went. It actually was As I Am Cleansing Conditioner. I lost a good bit..maybe half the jar.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2014)

Lilmama1011, happy bday....I glimpsed in RT it is/was your bday.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 12, 2014)

divachyk That is the worst. I think I only have a little corner left. Only enough to wash maybe one of my fours sections and not even a good wash. I'm mad b/c that bottle was more than $20. Hence, the fact that I haven't bought a new one.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Lilmama1011, happy bday....I glimpsed in RT it is/was your bday.



divachyk thank you


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 12, 2014)

Double post


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 24, 2014)

Bumping.......

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2014)

Where are your pics sunnieb? Did I miss them?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Where are your pics sunnieb? Did I miss them?



Nope!  I'm cropping a few now.  Nothing spectacular,  but I'm thrilled!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2014)

All the newgrowth I had to work with:



Pre-parted, oiled, and twisted:



Freshly relaxed and airdried yesterday:



I trimmed about 3/4" from the longest stand.   Won't trim anymore until my next relaxer. 

Wind blown and at work this morning:






Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2014)

It looks awesome, so so healthy sunnieb! Great job.


----------



## Babysaffy (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks very pretty, Sunnieb! Well done.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 28, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> All the newgrowth I had to work with:
> 
> View attachment 281295
> 
> ...


You have beautiful hair sunnieb!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yasssss sunnieb get it!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 31, 2014)

Bump for more reveals. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 2, 2014)

Date night after a fresh relaxer at the GHOE!!!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been on my HHJ for 5 years, and this is my first successful stretch past 10 weeks!!!!! I relaxed after 19 weeks.  A few weeks before I relaxed,  I trimmed off an inch all around. As of now I'm slightly below apl. However,  I'll get another 1-2 inches taken off in a week or so to give me the blunt ends I like.  I feel so accomplished, I finally figured out how to stretch without hating my hair when it was time to relax!!!!!!  I'll post pics after this app stops crashing


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 6, 2014)

As promised, pics


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 6, 2014)

Onhergrind09 said:


> As promised, pics



Onhergrind09 we look exactly the same length! Right at the end of our back bone!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 7, 2014)

Onhergrind09 said:


> As promised, pics


 

Your hair is laid!!!! What relaxer did you use?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lilmama1011, I love your ends!!!!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 7, 2014)

pelohello, thanks! I used Affirm Fiber Guard, it's been my go to for the past 3 years.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 11, 2014)

Bumping for the weekend relaxers. ......

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 12, 2014)

I will be in this thread next week. I will be relaxing then.


----------



## irisak (Dec 14, 2014)

I relaxed today at 14 weeks. 











Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Babysaffy (Dec 14, 2014)

^ nice results!! Looks like you had a lot of regrowth!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 18, 2014)

I relaxed after a 16/17 week stretch, it's nothing compared to the beautiful heads of unicorn hair in this thread



Idk why they're sidways, sorry


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 19, 2014)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I relaxed after a 16/17 week stretch, it's nothing compared to the beautiful heads of unicorn hair in this thread
> 
> View attachment 288835
> 
> Idk why they're sidways, sorry



Great results!!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 21, 2014)

Still gradually cutting away at my ends....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Still gradually cutting away at my ends....



Beamodel

You're almost WL.  Don't cut anymore till your full WL to make it look full.  Great results!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Thank you


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Still gradually cutting away at my ends....



Looking good! I'm in the same boat, I've been dusting and trimming away the bad ends and so far it's getting better.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Still gradually cutting away at my ends....
> 
> View attachment 289301



Beamodel

Beautiful hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 21, 2014)

Flygirlll2 Rozlewis

Thanks ladies


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 24, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> Great results!!



Thank you


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Little late but these are my results from my last touch up a few days ago. I still have texture left, so I was happy about that. The only thing I wanna work on now is to grow my layers out. My layers make my hair look sooooo much thinner than it is and that's no bueno. Overall I was happy with my results, though


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 25, 2014)

missyrayne19 said:


> Little late but these are my results from my last touch up a few days ago. I still have texture left, so I was happy about that. The only thing I wanna work on now is to grow my layers out. My layers make my hair look sooooo much thinner than it is and that's no bueno. Overall I was happy with my results, though



Nice results. Your hair looks great.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 25, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Nice results. Your hair looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 11, 2015)

Bumping. ...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Babysaffy (Mar 1, 2015)

I retouched on Saturday at 21 weeks post...again at a salon like the last one. Took my own Motions Pink Oil Regular Lye relaxer.

Was a bit upset as the stylist insisted on trimming and it felt like I lost all my length from the past five months. I was almost arguing with her as I hadn't intended to trim as I had done a major trim at the last retouch..she said the length was misleading and the ends were damaged and dead. She also convinced me to do a 'power treatment' to stop the relaxer continuing to work after I went home...  

So now I'm back to apl/just below apl at the longest layers at the back and shoulder and collar bone at the front.

The stylist tried to switch up my parting to the right side but my DD and SO hated it plus it didn't feel right to me so now I've done my usual left parting and I trimmed my own right side bang at home just how   I like it. It was also flat ironed to curl under on the day but I've straightened it out now. 

My hair feels nice but I'm wondering if I'll ever reach bsl. I was so close in 2013.. But trimmed several times in 2014. I nwed to lay off the heat I guess.
Anyway, sorry about the essay, here are pics: 












I have to make tough decisions about how to keep my ends healthy unless I want to be stuck at this length forever!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 9, 2015)

Relaxed on Saturday one day shy of being 19 weeks post.   Thrilled with the results! 

Before:



After:



About an inch away from MBL!  WL here I come! :grin :

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 9, 2015)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed on Saturday one day shy of being 19 weeks post.   Thrilled with the results!  Before:  After:  About an inch away from MBL!  WL here I come! :grin :  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Look at those ends thickening up!  Love it!  Keep up the great work y'all!  I'm rooting for you ladies


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2015)

Great job sunnieb!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 30, 2015)

Bumping.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 29, 2015)

Bump!  I'll be in here with pics later this week!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2015)

@sunnieb Where dem pics at? lol I need some hair porn


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

My hair feels dry and hard. I've decided I won't relax today like I intended to. I'll cowash and do a moisturizing DC and relax on Sunday/Monday morning.


----------



## fifigirl (Jul 12, 2015)

View media item 128291
Self texlaxed this afternoon. blowdried and straightened as well.....tired after the whole drama of dealing with my hair


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2015)

Happy Friday! 

I'm pre-parting my hair now.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2015)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @sunnieb Where dem pics at? lol I need some hair porn



Coming soon!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2015)

Why can't I post pics from my phone??????

I'll post pics later ladies when I can get to a real laptop and upload.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jul 19, 2015)

There's no good reveal after i just relax my hair...I usually hate it until after the first wash.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2015)

LeftRightRepeat said:


> There's no good reveal after i just relax my hair...I usually hate it until after the first wash.



I know, right!  My reveal is so underwhelming to me, but I always try to post pics right after relaxing.  Hey, we are real women with real hair.  It is what it is. 

It's not going to really look good to me until after I cowash, airdry and trim tonight.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2015)

Relaxed on Friday at almost 18 weeks.

Before and after pics (Hopefully they post):

Ok, looks like they didn't post.  I'll try a different route later........ <sigh>


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2015)

I hate that you have to resize every photo. It really takes away from my desire to post pics. @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 28, 2015)

Bump because I couldn't remember when I did my relaxer.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 23, 2015)

I relaxed two days ago after a 5 month stretch.  It was the most successful stretch I've ever done and it only took me 6 years into my hair journey to do it (smh, lol).  I took off around 3 inches to get rid of some frail looking ends, overall I'm loving the benefits that I'm reaching with stretching.  I will post pics as soon as I'm able.  My current length is slightly above APL.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 25, 2015)

I guess I'll resize the crap outta of my pics and finally post them.........


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 8, 2015)

I haven't posted here maybe like ever because I was intimidated by all the long haie beauties. But now I'm proud of where I am and how my hair is progressing.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 3, 2015)

If anyone can provide us with instructions on how you get your pics to post, please post them.

I still couldn't get the pics from my last relaxer to post!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 3, 2015)

I need the porn, so please figure it out @sunnieb .


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 3, 2015)

I use an app on my phone called image size to make my pictures smaller. Then even though when I try to post the picture and it seems like it's not working, I click the post reply button and it works. 

That's sounds confusing as I read it. I haven't posted a picture in awhile so it's not perfectly fresh in my mind. Let me try to post a and see if I can explain more clearly.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 3, 2015)

I resize my image using an app called image size (it was free)

I use the upload a file button

I chose a file from the camera roll on my phone

Even though it never says the picture is ready to post,I click the close button

Then I click the post reply button.

If you want the picture to appear in the post vs a thumbnail-edit your post
Chose other options and then by your image you have 3 choices(thumbnail, full image and delete)
Full image will put the picture in the post so you can see it without clicking a separate link.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 13, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I use an app on my phone called image size to make my pictures smaller. Then even though when I try to post the picture and it seems like it's not working, I click the post reply button and it works.
> 
> That's sounds confusing as I read it. I haven't posted a picture in awhile so it's not perfectly fresh in my mind. Let me try to post a and see if I can explain more clearly.


Same


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 13, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's a pic from my relaxer day 2 days ago.  I'm past BSL,but not full MBL.

I'm not even going to complain about my ends.   This pic is pre -trim.  I clipped the very ends and got rid of that one stand that's anyways an inch longer than the rest.


----------



## futureapl (Nov 13, 2015)

View media item 128531
Hopefully the picture uploads


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2015)

^^^^mine didn't and I'm doing exactly what @GettingKinky did. 

This is ridiculous!  I used to just select the pic and it attached.  Every. Single.  Time.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2015)

One more time


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 13, 2015)

sunnieb said:


> One more time


Are you on mobile?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2015)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Are you on mobile?



Yes.  I'm home.  I uploaded it to Fotki.  Let me see if I can copy the URL.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2015)

It finally posted in my original "reveal" post.  It's huge, but it's there.


----------



## irisak (Nov 16, 2015)

I relaxed Saturday, rollerset, and flatironed. I have no idea how long this stretch was. I also put in a temporary color but it's not showing in the pics. It shows really pretty in the light though. I'm a shorty and only a week post partum do my waist is not defined at all but the next line down is waist length!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 18, 2015)

@irisak gorgeous hair!

What type of color did you use?


----------



## irisak (Nov 18, 2015)

sunnieb said:


> @irisak gorgeous hair!
> 
> What type of color did you use?


Thank You! I used cajun spice by adore. I love the way it looks in the light. Maybe I'll take a picture out side to see if I can capture it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm looking for a new relaxer. I have thick hair and the sleek/laid look is always my goal after a fresh relaxer. Any suggestions?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 11, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm looking for a new relaxer. I have thick hair and the sleek/laid look is always my goal after a fresh relaxer. Any suggestions?



I've used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp for years and I always get super straight.   My hair /scalp can handle the maximum processing time though - 22 minutes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 11, 2015)

sunnieb said:


> I've used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp for years and I always get super straight.   My hair /scalp can handle the maximum processing time though - 22 minutes.



Thanks! Would you say you have thick or fine strands?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 11, 2015)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thanks! Would you say you have thick or fine strands?



Thick


----------



## Sosoothing (May 2, 2016)

Bumping.
Don't hold out on me ladies. I enjoy seeing pictures of newly relaxed hair and seeing the progress .


----------



## sunnieb (May 3, 2016)

I forgot to post my reveal!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 22, 2016)

@omooba did you take any pics of your fresh relaxer???

Post them here!


----------



## VimiJn (Sep 23, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> @omooba did you take any pics of your fresh relaxer???
> 
> Post them here!


Not yet.


----------



## beauti (Dec 12, 2016)

*Bump...
Are you all natural now? *


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the bump not too many relaxed heads nowadays. I'm back relaxed with no regrets!


----------



## 11228 (Dec 15, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Bump...
> Are you all natural now? *


 
Never!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 18, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Bump...
> Are you all natural now? *



Nope!

We just don't take pics like we used to.  I need to get better.  I'm 6 weeks post now........


----------



## beauti (Dec 18, 2016)

*Truth be told I get my creamy crack satisfaction lurking in here, although I love my natural hair. So y'all need to come through 
*


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 18, 2016)

beauti said:


> *Truth be told I get my creamy crack satisfaction lurking in here, although I love my natural hair. So y'all need to come through
> *



Alright, Alright, Alright!  We'll do better in 2017!  

Let me go dig up my old length check shirt.......


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> Alright, Alright, Alright!  *We'll do better in 2017*!
> 
> Let me go dig up my old length check shirt.......



@sunnieb,
So, ahm, since your Fotki is open, will you be updating with new photos of your length checks and relaxer reveals for 2017?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 20, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @sunnieb,
> So, ahm, since your Fotki is open, will you be updating with new photos of your length checks and relaxer reveals for 2017?



I keep forgetting about my Fotki!

Yes, I'll commit to updating that as well.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> I keep forgetting about my Fotki!
> 
> Yes, I'll commit to updating that as well.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 20, 2016)

I keep seeing the bumps and running in. 

But y'all playing.


----------



## Sanity (Dec 24, 2016)

@sunnieb  I know that I'm overdue! Here's my reveal for 2016

Relaxed. K.I.S.S method plus Hsn vitamins.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> I keep seeing the bumps and running in.
> 
> But y'all playing.


----------



## VimiJn (Dec 24, 2016)

Sanity said:


> @sunnieb  I know that I'm overdue! Here's my reveal for 2016
> 
> Relaxed. K.I.S.S method plus Hsn vitamins.


Wow! That's some great growth and retention.


----------



## MysTori (Dec 24, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @sunnieb,
> So, ahm, since your Fotki is open, will you be updating with new photos of your length checks and relaxer reveals for 2017?


Are you natural or relaxed? Your hair in the avatar is beautiful.


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

omooba said:


> Wow! That's some great growth and retention.


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2016)

teressa9 said:


> Are you natural or relaxed? Your hair in the avatar is beautiful.


Thank you! I'm natural. The hair looks in my a avatar is straightened with a hot comb.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Thank you!





Sanity said:


> @sunnieb  I know that I'm overdue! Here's my reveal for 2016
> 
> Relaxed. K.I.S.S method plus Hsn vitamins.



@Sanity
Fabulous,  consistent progress! Would it be possible for you to break down your regimen in detail, please? You have some incredible retention and growth!

Bravo! That's a year of hair growth, beautifully done. What a nice reveal!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sanity said:


> @sunnieb  I know that I'm overdue! Here's my reveal for 2016
> 
> Relaxed. K.I.S.S method plus Hsn vitamins.


Are you freaking kidding me?!?! 
Girl that is some progress! Great job!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?!?!
> Girl that is some progress! Great job!


Thank you @shortdub78  I remember you being my BSL buddy! years ago!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Sanity
> Fabulous,  consistent progress! Would it be possible for you to break down your regimen in detail, please? You have some incredible retention and growth!
> 
> Bravo! That's a year of hair growth, beautifully done. What a nice reveal!


Thank you Beautiful! I posted in the APL 2016 challenge my regimen. If you can't find it..inbox me. I'm in the middle of finishing up my shift. The growth is from July to December, I didn't count when I started January 2016.  (extra 3 to 4")


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Thank you Beautiful! I posted in the APL 2016 challenge my regimen. If you can't find it..inbox me. I'm in the middle of finishing up my shift. The growth is from July to December, I didn't count when I started January 2016.  (extra 3 to 4")



Thank you  for responding! Yes, I compared your final reveal photo with your avatar photo and saw the tremendous growth and retention you attained!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you  for responding! Yes, I compared your final reveal photo with your avatar photo and saw the tremendous growth and retention you attained!


You're welcome! My goal length for 2017 is your avatar length! By the way! Beautiful hair!  

 I went back to the relaxer in Dec 2015. I retain length better. At times, I do miss my puff, But my hair is more manageable relaxed.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2016)

Sanity said:


> @sunnieb  I know that I'm overdue! Here's my reveal for 2016
> 
> Relaxed. K.I.S.S method plus Hsn vitamins.



How did I miss your post?

Gorgeous hair and marvelous growth!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> How did I miss your post?
> 
> Gorgeous hair and marvelous growth!


I posted after you did! lol Thank you! I'm trying to get to your length! I've admired your hair for years!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2016)

Sanity said:


> You're welcome! My goal length for 2017 is your avatar length! By the way! Beautiful hair!
> 
> I went back to the relaxer in Dec 2015. I retain length better. At times, I do miss my puff, But my hair is more manageable relaxed.



If your progress continues in 2017 like 2016, you will surpass my hair length in my avatar in 2017! Keep posting because it is such a pleasure to see hair progress docucumented with photos. Very inspiring!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 25, 2016)

sunnieb said:


> *How did I miss your post*?
> 
> Gorgeous hair and marvelous growth!



You aren't the only one. I have found about 10 sets of reveal photos, progress photos and transformation photos in the last month!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> If your progress continues in 2017 like 2016, you will surpass my hair length in my avatar in 2017! Keep posting because it is such a pleasure to see hair progress docucumented with photos. Very inspiring!


I will definitely continue! My next update is planned for April 2017. Somebody page me if I forget to update!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sanity said:


> Thank you @shortdub78  I remember you being my BSL buddy! years ago!


And here we are again! Your progress is amazing! I thought about you washing my hair this morning! I'm like Sanity just gave me hope to continue with my stretch!


----------



## Sanity (Dec 25, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> And here we are again! Your progress is amazing! I thought about you washing my hair this morning! I'm like Sanity just gave me hope to continue with my stretch!


You are welcome! Keep it up! We are all in this together!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 26, 2017)

Relaxed last night and air dried.  Gonna trim today, but here's my hair right now.


----------



## VimiJn (Feb 26, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed last night and air dried.  Gonna trim today, but here's my hair right now.
> View attachment 390091


Looks great! Thanks for pics


----------



## Sanity (Feb 26, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed last night and air dried.  Gonna trim today, but here's my hair right now.
> View attachment 390091


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed last night and air dried.  Gonna trim today, but here's my hair right now.
> View attachment 390091



Nice and silky and shiny!


----------



## Thump (Feb 26, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed last night and air dried.  Gonna trim today, but here's my hair right now.
> View attachment 390091




Just lovely.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 26, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed last night and air dried.  Gonna trim today, but here's my hair right now.
> View attachment 390091



Looks great!!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 26, 2017)

Rozlewis said:


> Looks great!!



Thanks!

Where's your reveal pic?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Feb 26, 2017)

You gals make me want to go back to relaxers. I miss my longer hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't take length t-shirt shots like I used to, so here I am about to go workout.  Relaxed Sunday night and loving the ease of my hair.

ETA:  Didn't realize the pic was so huge!  Posted it from my phone.  Should be fixed now.


----------



## VimiJn (Jun 22, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> I don't take length t-shirt shots like I used to, so here I am about to go workout.  Relaxed Sunday night and loving the ease of my hair.
> 
> ETA:  Didn't realize the pic was so huge!  Posted it from my phone.  Should be fixed now.
> 
> View attachment 402571


Drooling! Looks great!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 22, 2017)

Heyyyy Sunnie! I lurve your hair


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks @VimiJn and @ItsMeLilLucky!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 22, 2017)

I keep forgetting I changed my name


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> I don't take length t-shirt shots like I used to, so here I am about to go workout.  Relaxed Sunday night and loving the ease of my hair.
> 
> ETA:  Didn't realize the pic was so huge!  Posted it from my phone.  Should be fixed now.
> 
> View attachment 402571


That looks like a bundle! Lol looks good!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> That looks like a bundle! Lol looks good!



Thank you!

I've been stopped and asked where I bought it from!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 23, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> I don't take length t-shirt shots like I used to, so here I am about to go workout.  Relaxed Sunday night and loving the ease of my hair.
> 
> ETA:  Didn't realize the pic was so huge!  Posted it from my phone.  Should be fixed now.
> 
> View attachment 402571



Gorgeous hair!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been stopped and asked where I bought it from!


Girl no!


----------



## Sanity (Jul 11, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> I don't take length t-shirt shots like I used to, so here I am about to go workout.  Relaxed Sunday night and loving the ease of my hair.
> 
> ETA:  Didn't realize the pic was so huge!  Posted it from my phone.  Should be fixed now.
> 
> View attachment 402571


❤


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 20, 2017)

4 days post relaxer, cowashed and air dried tonight.  This is the best length shot Imma do.   Have no idea where my length check shirt is.


----------



## Loving (Sep 21, 2017)

^^ Funny how this board has changed. Back in the day everybody was rocking their length check shirt in their photos.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 21, 2017)

Looking good @sunnieb !

I'm not going to rock my length check shirt until I lose some weight. It's too tight now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

Loving said:


> ^^ Funny how this board has changed. Back in the day everybody was rocking their length check shirt in their photos.


Oh I just got mine in the mail! Lol I will pull it out next month for my length check!


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh I just got mine in the mail! Lol I will pull it out next month for my length check!


Where did you order from?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Where did you order from?


I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 21, 2017)

@shortdub78 is it a tank or full shirt?

Maybe I just need to order one. Although, my hair looks the exact same as it did back in February.   Think I'm at my terminal length.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 is it a tank or full shirt?
> 
> Maybe I just need to order one. Although, my hair looks the exact same as it did back in February.   Think I'm at my terminal length.


It's a full shirt.


----------

